# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مع نفسي !!

## هكذا أنا

*..
في الكتابه أبحث عن الأصلاح في داخلي قبل أن تكون مجرد فستان سهره ترتديه عروس بالأيجار ثم تعيدهُ للمؤجر !!
كتبتُ في الأمس وكتبتُ اليوم وربما أكتب غداً ..
بعض الأشياء قد تشبهنُي وبعضها كانت تشبهُني ويقيناً لا أعلم هل سـ تشبهني غدا أم لا !!
جل ما أعلمه أني أبحث عن الأصلاح في داخلي عن طريق الكتابه ...
..
هنُا لِي متنفس " مع نفسي " ..
..
سأحاول أن أصنع الصدق وأن كنتُ أعلم أن الصدق الحقيقي
 مع النفس من العسير الوصول إليه ..إلا أنهُ كما ذكرت مجرد محاوله !!
..
أسمحوا لي هذا الركن وأغفروا لِيْ كُل شيء لاتستسيغونه ..
لأن دائما ما تكون الحقائق مره كـ قهوه سوداء فِيْ صيف حارق !!


*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
بـ طريقه مخُزيه تخُبرنا الحياه بـِ أن الحمُقى وحدهُم من يأخذونها على محمل الجد , فـ هي حين تمزح لاتُدرك بأنها تعُلق قلبك على المقصله , وحين تمارسها أنت
 بـِ جديه تركُلك كـ معُلب فارغ خارج حدود الوطن ..تباً ..أيعُقل أن تكون كـ صفقة مقُامره تلعبها في حالة سُكر وإذا بها تحُيلك ثرياً فاجر...!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..

الذنوب التي نقترفها - بلا مبرر - تشعل وميض الخسران في الذاتيه ..لذا قررت أن أبحث عن مبرر الذنب قبل أن أقترفه ..
حتى لو كانت هذهِ المبررات ليست إلا كذبه ..!!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..
لم يصفعني أن حُلمي لم يتحقق بل صفعتني حقيقة أن البشر هم المتحكمون في مشيئة الحلم الذي نسجناه كـ ثوب عروس في خيالاتنا وبيديهم القذرتين أحالوه إلى كفن وتركونا نُصارع حياه تُشبه الموت - هم بالنهايه بشر - بشر من ذوات الدم الأزرق ..لذلك لايأبهون إن نزفت دمائنا ولم تتخثر ..!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..*
*أرتيابي مستيقظ حتى في نشوة الفرح العابره , فـ لا أكف عن زرع الأستفهامات المُلغمه فِيْ طريقة وصولها إلي ...فـ من يدري لـ ربُما كانت هذهِ الفرحه دسيسه تزجُني أرضاً بعدما أتعود عليها فيما هي تمُارس لعبة الإختباء ...!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..
العلاقه بين الأشخاص كـ علاقتنا مع الأطعمه المعُلبه نحتاجها في وقت لانمُلك فيه القدره على الطهي أما كسل منا وأما رغبه في تجريب الـِ شيء الجاهز وهذا الشيء لابُد أن يكون مختوم بـِ موعد إنتهاء الصلاحيه ولـِ عجالتُنا , كثيراً ماتختفي عن الإنظار , وبـِ مجُرد التذوق - بعد مرات - نستكشف بإن الأطعمه لم تعُد سائغه وتسببُ تقلب في المعدّه أولاً إلى أن تنتهي بـِ كتُله من السموم تحتاج إلى غسيل فيما بعد ..!!
كـ ذلك الإشخاص - مع الأيام - يفقدون لذّة التذوق- التي ساورتنا لحظة فضول - ويكون القرب فيهم أشدّ من الهلاك ..
ولكي نحتفظ بـِ طعمهم الأول .... ينتهون ..!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..

الكثير يؤكد على إن الصدمه العاطفيه التي تعرض لها في حين الزمن , أسبغت عليه بـِ سيل من العاطفه تستوطن قلبه لـِ يتوعك بـِ مجُرد خدش بسيط ‘..!!
ولكن الصدمه العاطفيه التي تعرضتُ لها - أنا - جردتني من كُل أنواع العاطفه وحتى الكبائر تتحول بـِ كميه قليله من النوم إلى شيء ممكُن الحدوث تبعاً لـِ قوانين الطبيعه ..؟!!
نحنُ في النتيجه أما أو ..!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..*
*لم أفهم بعد لماذا نحُن ضُعفاء في مواجهة الـحُزن وبديلاً من أن يستجلب دموعنا يثُير
فينا الرغبه في النوم ..!
لـِ نقضم اليوم ..ساعه ساعه ..فـ يتبدد في الموت ولايتبدد الحُزن ..!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..*
*أن يـ جذُبني ذاك الزنديق الضال بـِ قوه مغناطيسيه يستعصيّ عليّ تفسيرها ثُم ينتهي بـ ظرف وهم طارىء ..!*
*أن أتفرس في قلوب العشاق المعطوبين كـ رياضه بوذيه متلذذه بـِ طعم الألم الذي يسكبونه بألم مُضاعف ..
أن أرتُل آية الخطيئه بكُل خشوع على مقترفيها كُل ليله كـ تعويذه مسيحيه لـ يخروا ساجدين لـ قبحهُم ..ويبكوا ..
أن أغرز أسئلتي كـ أبر حاده في صدورهم في اللحظه التي آمنت بـِ صدري كـ سكن مستأجر لإسرارهم فـ توخزهم مع كُل إجابه ..
تجعلني أتيقن بأنيّ لستُ سيئه ولكني أكثر ميلاً للسوء ..!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..
**بعض الأحيان تتقيأنا النفس حين نضعها في أدوار غريبة عليها ولم يتم إجراء - بروفه - في هذا الدور لتؤدية في لحظه ما وفي بقعه ما ومع كائن ما دون تفاوض مسبق ,* *وحين نخلو معها ..نجد الفجوات كبيره بيننا فلا هي تتكلم لـ تبث الشكوى ولانحنُ نعتذر لـ نصُرح سبب هذا الدور ..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..*
*أن تدرُك أن هنُاك نار تشتعل في صدرك ثم تجُهز لها طبق شهي من حطب الذكريات*
*فأعلم جيداً بإنك تحترق ولامجال لـ تنُادي سيارة إطفاء تخمدها لإنها بكُل بساطه غير مختصه بـالحرائق الداخليه .!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
الخطأ ليس بالضروره أن يكون سيئاً , وليس بالضروره أن يُرافق الإنسان الاواعي , قد يزور الأثنين بعد رغبه جامحه تستبدهُ حد النخاع وبعد ذلك سيكون الندم يحيط بذلك الواعي لـِ يسقط في بئر عميقه ويحرق كُل مذكراته السيئه ..!*
*حجم الخطيئة حين يرتكبها الواعي تتحول إلى عقاب أكبر عذاباً من معتقل غوانتانامو ..!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
**هنُاك قوى خفيه تعبث بنا فـ في الـحين الذي نشدّ على أنفُسنا - بوعي - لـ نسيرها هذا الإتجاه* 
*نجدها تلقائياً تشجب وتتجه إلى عكس الإتجاه وكـ أنها سكَير ضال يـتصارع مع الجدران واللوائح لـ تلعن الطريق وتبكي ‘..!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
فنجان قسوتكم الذيْ نشربهُ كُل مسّاء , عَلمنا كَيف نحتسِيْ الوجع بـِ تلذذ !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كانت تحتضر بـِ ببطء وتلفظ أنفاسها الآخيره مِن شهقة الشفتين , أجهشت بالبُكاء طويلاً حد أن تصرخ بـِ كُل توابيت السكون ... عرجت نحو الملاذ الأسمى بـِ جسد محموم وحنين ممزق ...قطعت كُل أحلامها بـ خازوق ...وأشتهت أن تموت .. وأن تغفو هنُاك في غيمه مثقله بالدموع لاتشي إلى الأرض بـِ نوبة مطر ..وعندما أستيقظت من سكرة الموت هذهِ ..وجدت روح شريره تستيقظ بـِ داخلها ..!!!*
*..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لاحاجة ليَّ لإناس بُسطاء يقسمون بـ الوعود وأهديهم أنا الثقه تحت بنذ أفعالهم المعتاده..نعم البُسطاء الأكثر تلبيه والأقل إرهاقاً وفوق ذلك كُله تستطيع أن تفهمهم وأنت نائم ..ولكن حين تشدّهم الحياه للخيانه لن يمسهم العذاب ...أنا بحاجه لإشخاص كِبار بـِ ذواتهم مهما أرتكبوا من صغائر الأفعال السيئه سيحاسبوا هم أنفسهم ولو حدث ونقضوا عهودهم لن يكفهم شر الضمير ..!!*
*..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لاتبحثوا عن الأسباب - يا أنتم - فـ الحب لايحتاج لأسباب لـ يولدَّ , هو يأتيَّ كـ خريطه قدريه تاهت عنها الحدود ووضعتك في الحافه التي لاتتوقعها , وكُل ما تعرفه أنك مأخوذ بـِ دور لم تعهده ومن ناصية رأسك إلى أخمص قدميك تستبدّك الرغبه لـ تجسيده كما لو كُنت فيَّ حالة سُكر, وفي اللحظه التي تموت فيك هذهِ الرغبه , في اللحظه التي تجد نفسك خارجاً من هذهِ الخريطه ..تتجلى أمامك أسباب هذا الحب - عفواً الذي كان يُسمى يوماً حُب - وتهت فيه..!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كُل الذين يثملون في محبة الأطفال أكدوا سلفاً إن حبهُم للـ بياض الملطخ في برائة قلوبهُم وليس للطفل نفسه , وهذا يعني إنهُ ماده جاهزه لـِ يدنسوه بـِ سوادهِم ويكون هذا الدنس رفيقاً لهُ حين يكُبر ..!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كـ رعشة مزلاج الأبواب المغُلقه حِين تهزهُ الريح بـِ أزيز الأيديْ التِيْ أعتنقت الغياب , كـ بهجة الدُمى حين تعُلق فِي صدر الدكاكين يوم العيد , كـ رقصة الماء حين تستقر فِيْ كبده قطعه معدنيه , كـ مُظله تحتضن قطرات المطر وتُبلل صاحبها بـِ فرح الرؤيه , كـ دهشة طفل لتو يتشافى من ألم أسنانه حين تهُديه أمُه أطباق من الحلوى , كـ صندوق البريد الذي يحمل فِيْ رحمه للمرة الأولى رسالة محزومه بـِ شريطه حمراء ويتدلى منها تمثال قلب مشطور إلى نصفين , كـ غزل الليل - ليلاً - للقمر على ملأ من النجوم ,كـ حقيبة مسافر أرهقها تعب المحطات البائسه فأنتبذت موطناً فِيْ محطه بـِ توقيع من النسيان , كـ إنتفاضة قط تم رشقهُ بـِ الماء وهو يتسلل خفيه إلى أرض الدار , كـ ورطة الطريق بـِ حذاء يجهل وجهته , كـ قصيده عاهره تتراقص فِيْ ذهن شاعر وتستحِي من الإنبلاج على الورق ..!!
كنت كُل هذا ولم تزل ..

.. 
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
التغير المفاجىء فِيْ بعض الحياه يفقد المرء حواسه , حتى لو كان هذا التغير من صالحه وينقله للأفضل أو ربما ينتشله من مستنقع الهوان إلى أعلى عليين , لابد أن يصاحب المرء عدم أستيعاب , أو عجز للبقاء بكامل الصفات الأنسانيه السابقه التي يحملها , لابد أن يرافق هذا التغيير المفاجىء في الحياه تغيير كامل في النفس البشريه ,لا أعلم أن كان سؤاً أم خيراً والأصح أنها حاله غير مكتملة الهويه بالنسبه للإنسان نفسه , حالة ضياع , شتات , محاولة أستيعاب , تبعثر , شيء لايمكن وصفه , لذا لم أتعجب من تلك الممثله صفاء في مسلسل ممرات ضيقه عندما أدمنت الهيروين لـ مجُرد عدم أستيعاب النقله في حياتها من بنت ضيعه إلى أهم نجمه سينما , ...!!!
..
**18 / 2/ 1435*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
**قلبي |سلة نفايات , الكُل يأتيه ويرمي أوساخهُ فيه ..!!**..*
*بِئس الشفقه التي تخرج مِن أفواه الفارهين في العيش لـِ يمدوا لك على مائدة الفقر ..رغيف إنكسار ..!
بِئس النميمه التي تحُزم مع حقائب النساء لـِ تفُتح في مجلس الـشاي ..كـ هويه وهوايه !
بِئس الخيانه التي تفوح رائحتها مِن القلب الـمُتكأ على عكاز التوهان ..لـِ تخنق صدر الضحيه ..!
بِئس الظلم الذي يزمجر بين ضُلوع الرجِال لـِ يهتك القيم من خلف الستائر ويقطع أرواحهُن مِن خلاف ..!
بِئس الأب الذي أدمن الهيروين وتصدق بأطفاله لـِ يد البرد والجوع , فـِ جنُت في رؤوسهم المبادىء و ضاعوا ..!!
بِئس العُرف الذي يدوس أعناق البشر فـيقطعهُم أرباً أرباً ثم يخروا له ساجدين كـ صنم مُقدس ‘..!
بِئس القوم الذين نفثوا سُمهم في الأحكام كـ أفعى بدِون دراسة أسباب النتائج المزريه .!
بِئس الصمت المتراكُم في صدور البائسين , المسحوقين بـِ الخضوع ولم تتمرد فيهم أي ضجه ..!
بِئس الوطن الذي يسكُن قلوب تتقيأها العراء لـِ تبحث في أحضان السراب عِن ثمة دفء يُهدأ رعشة المنفى ..!
بِئس الرجُل الذي يظُن - أنهُ - بـِ منزلة الآله في قلب حليلته لـِ يحترف فن الأستعباد والغطرسه وتذعن - هي - ركوعاً له ..!
بئس قائمة الأوامر والنواهي التي تقُدم مع كُل صباح ومساء للصغار كـ وجبه غذائيه , بِدون مجُادله وإقناع .. وعليهم التنفيذ قهراً..
بِئس السجون المُشيده للمُطلقات والأرامل والعذارى كي لاتتغزل بهُم الشمس ويرحمُهم الليل.. 
لـِ ينتظروا ثمة رجُل يحُررهم مِن هذا البؤس !
بِئس الغرائز الحيوانيه التي تجُرد الإنسان من إنسانيته وتحولهُ إلى مسخ .. لـِ يرتكب الدنائه مع محارمه ..!!
بئس المثاليات التي تعُج في القريه لـِ تتخد مِن السُخف قضيه , ومِن القذف حُكم ,
ومِن المرأه غوايه ومِن الرجل غايه ونسوا ماخلف الشقوق ‘..!!
..
بئس الأشياء التي تختنق في صدري ولم تغيثها اللغه بـِ لباس أنيق ,
كي تخرُج أقل قذاره مِن القذاره المُحتفيه بهِا ‘..فـ نمت وتنامت ‘..!**
..
تم تدوينه في لحظة غثيان أتت منذ زمن وتولت ‘..!
2011

**
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعيشُ الكثير من الأحداث ومر فِيْ تاريخي الكثير مِنْ الفرح والحزن والدهشه ومع ذلك أصبحت عاجزه عِنْ تصوير هِذه الذكريات , أتقازم أمام الموقف عندما أرُيد تخليده , تاركه الورقه بيضاء وفنجان القهوه يبرد والموسيقى تصدح بـِ هدوء لأتصفح كلامي القديم بـِ ذهول صاخب , أشعُرني كائن لايشبُهني ولا أستطيع أن أتحدث عنه , وحين أتأملنُي أكثر , أتسائل كيف الذين من حولي يحملون في قلوبهم الحب لأجلي , هل هذهِ التي لا أعرفها تستحق شيئاً من الحب , رغم أنها مجهوله وأصابها الشلل في الولوج إلى عوالمها ,,..
التوقف عن الكتابه شلل يثبط الروح إلى الدرك الأسفل , ....أريُد أن أعرفُني فِيْ عامي هذا , أرُيد أن أكتب كما كنُت في السابق , أن أتحسس كُل ورقه تسقط من شجره خريفيه فِيْ فصل شتائي , أريُد أن أستمع ذبذبات الخطيئه فِيْ النفس البشريه قبل أن تنطلق , أرُيد أن أغلق عين الشهوه قبل أن تشتعل , أرُيد أن أسرق موعدا مع نبضات القلب وهِيْ تلتقي بـ ذكِرياتها , ارُيد أن أتجسس على الفرح قبل أن يُشنق , أريُد أن أقايض السوء قبل أن يتكاثر , أريُد أن أستوعبني أكثر !!!

.. 
**18 /2*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
إن لِيْ في القلب ثقب كبُر وكبر تجويفه وأصبح من العسير ستر تمزقه !!
..
**قلبي :
كم مره أتفقنا على ترميمك !!
كم مره أخبرتني بأنك تتوجع وربت على حجراتك حجره حجره حتى وعدتني بأنك سـ تتعافى !!
وسـ تتحر من كُل خطيئه بدون أن تلقيها على كتف الأنبياء كما يفعل المسيح مع خطاياهم ..
و تكون أبيض كما ولدتني أمي , كـ يد موسى وهِيْ تخرج من جيبه !!!
و كـ قميص يوسف سـ تصبح, علاج للـ عتمه في داخلي , ورائحة ضوء تهدهد الروح ساعة التيه !!
ثم كم مره أعلنت الكراهيه للعالم بأسره ثم ماغدوت تتعجب حُزناً للنبض الذي يصهل بـ الحب !!
كم مره صرخت و زجرت و لملمت أحقاد الأمس , و توهجت بـِ ذنوب النسيان , وتراقصت على ألحان الغفله , وتمردت على رب الكون ..
ثم مالبثت تبكي كـ الطفل الصغير تُريد أن تحج حول كعبة الأيمان وتغتسل بـِ التوبه !!
وكم مره كانت هذهِ التوبه قصيرة الأجل !!
كم مره عدُت للمعصيه وشقيت بهجة المغفره وكأنك لم تبكي وكأنك لم تخشع وكأنك لم تسجد..
كم مره كانت دموعك زائفه !!
..
قلبي :
برب من جعلك فِيْ هذهِ الروح , بـِ رب من أعطاك هذا النبض , بـِ رب من أنعمك هذهِ الساعه , بـِ ربك !!
رتل التوبه تسابيح وأصعد الجنه بـِ وابل من مطر فـ آن للنبضاتك أن تهدأ وتستكين !!

..
**21/2*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
قلت يوماً :
 "أحياناً نرتكب الأشياء السيئه لـ نتخلص من الأشياء الأشدّ سوئاً "
..
ماذا لو أدمنّا هذهِ الأشياء السيئه ولشدّة الأدمان تعرت كُل المبادىء الأخلاقيه فِيْ الروح وأبت المُصالحه وأنتكست أكثر , كيف علينا أن نتخلص من هذهِ الأشياء السيئه والتي كانت بـِ حجة التخلص من الأشد منها سوئاً وإذا بها - تدريجيا - تصُبح بـِ مرتبتها في السوء وربما أكثر ....؟؟!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..*
*لـ عقرب الساعه وهو يتسلق عنق الأفئده وجلاً , لـ عتبة الإنتظار البارده وهي تُدثرنا بـِ بزة الحنين والقلق , لـ وجع يرتُل الأنين بـِ صوت مبحوح وغصص لاتقوى على الصُراخ , للـ حرف وهو يخُبىء خنجر الحتف من بين الحكايه المهترئه , للـ نبض الخُرافي الذي ضجت لهُ آذان الملائكه , للعنات السبع وهي تتحول إلى سياج يطوق بقايا روح مختنُقه بـِ الحب , للـ شريان المقطوع ودم الوريد الأزرق وقنينة الوعود الفارغه , لـ حمائم السلام وهي تعُرج بـِ غصن أخضر ورسائل لم تكُتب بعد , للإغنيه اليتيمه التي رقصت على إنغامها عصافير الفرح وبترتها أصابع الـحُلم من بين الوسائد , للـ دموع , للـ دم الذي فسد قبل أوانه , للـ شظايا , لـ تجاعيد الصدق, لـ عجز الأمل , لـ رعشة الشفاه على حافة قبُله , للأمنيه المبتوره , للشيب على مفرق الغسق , للـ نسيان المفخخ , للـ وطن الرمادي , للـ حُزن الذي جاء على هيئة مهُرج , للـ دميه التي تحركها خيوط القدر ,للـ مطر الذي خان كبرياء الغيم , للـ جدران المحمومه بـِ صدى الضحكات , للـ عتمه المختبئه في الصدور وتضُيء في العيد , للـ ألسنه المُدانه بـ كلام أكبر من أحجامنا , لكُل الأشياء التي ذُكرت ..*
*والأشياء التي لم تُذكر : الحب وحدهُ لايكفي أحياناً ..!!**..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
**" قضيت عمري كُله وأنا أهرب من الأشياء التي أحُبها كـ مجرم أدانتهُ محكمة الأرض بـِ جريمة :إن قلبهُ لايتوقف عن النبض ..!! "*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
صباحِيْ أغُنية الشمس لــِ فقير لم يجد قوت الأمس فبات جائعاً, صباحِيْ دغدغه العصافير لـِ شرفه مهجوره , صباحِيْ أزيز الريح حين يوزع الشتات على سكان أهل القريه , صباحي حنجُره فيروز وهي تُرتل صلوات الحنين على الممسوين بـِ العشق , صباحي قطعة سكُر لم تُذوب في فنجاني بعد , صباحي حكايه خُرافيه قصتها جدتي على مسعي ذات يوم ثم رحلت , صباحي إغواء التفاحه لآدم قبل إن يقضمها , صباحي قصائد لمُ تنطق عن الهوى وأنما وحِيْ يوحى , صباحي ترتيل الأنبياء ...صباحي علوان وهو يتخطى الفؤاد بـِ نبضهُ الملائكي ,,, !!
..
" قُبس من جماله الذي* *قرأته* *اليوم وأنتبذ موطناً في صدري "
.
.
كم ينقصنا من الفهم الصحيح حتى نفهم ان بعض ما نظنه مثالية لم يكن الا وأداً في الزمن الاخير .. وان ما يفصله المجتمع لنا من مبادىء قد لا يناسب اجسادنا .. فلماذا لا نفصل مبدائنا بأنفسنا مادام الهدف الاخير هو ستر العورة
*
*
**اي امراة هذه التي تطوي رجلا بين يديها مثل لولب معدني ثم تطلقه ليرتد بعيداً ويسقط على الارض ملوياً فائضاً عن الحاجة غير قابل لاعادة الاستخدام

المرأة كوكب رشيق له القدرة على تغير مداره بسهولة اما الرجل فأصعب الحوادث الكونية لا تستطيع زحزحته من مداره احيانا

يزيف الحب كثيراً هناك .. كل شعور مبهم يؤول حباً .. الشوق حب .. الرغبة حب .. الشهوة حب .. التمرد حب .. كلها مشاعر منفصلة عن بعضها البعض تاتي وحدها وتختفي وحدها .. ولكن ثوب التبرير الداخلي الاكثر اتساعاً امام الضمير .. هو الحب !

في هذه الحياة التي نعيشها لم يجعل الله مصائرنا في أيدي الآخرين ولكنه منحنا ضعفاً كافياً لنسلم مصائرنا لهم
نحن نبوح بالاسباب الكبيرة المقنعة الدامغة بينما الاشياء الصغيرة قد نخفيها خجلاً او هروباً من صعوبة تعليلها .. هذه الاشياء الصغيرة قد تكون هي المسؤولة عن صنع القرار برمته

الرجل درع المرأة الواقي ضد كل ما هو خارجي ومؤذ . والمرأة درعه الداخلي من انقلابات روحه على جسده .. كلاهما يحمي الاخر .. واذا كانت المراة قادرة على الاستغناء عن الرجل وحماية نفسها استنادا الى المجتمع والقانون .. فقد لا يجد الرجل ما يغنيه عنها .. فليس في قوانين الدنيا ما يحمي ارواحنا من الانهيار و التفتت لشح الحنان



كل حب جديد ينزع من عيني الرجل غشاوة ما .. ويجعل على عيني المرأة غشاوة اخرى



صرت اعتقد ان فقداني للكتابة و الوطن وامي لم يكن الا محاولات مني لفقد اشياء اخرى غيرك .. اردت ان يجتمع الحزن على الحزن فيمتزج بعضه ببعض حتى تندثر معالم حزنك الاول



لم افهم قط كيف يمكن لأم ان تربي ابنها على انتقاص بنات جنسها دون ان تدري .. فيكبر الفتى وهو مستعل على النساء وتكبر الفتاة وهي خائفة من رجل لم تعرفه .. لم افهم قط لماذا يعلمون الاولاد دروس التفاضل على النساء ولا يعلمونهم دروس التكامل معهن من اجل معادلة صحيحة



من قلة البصيرة أن تظن المرأة ان من يحبها يقلب الموازين ويخترع التمرد ويكتب ليحرضها فقط .. بينما الحب الحقيقي لا يحتاج الى تحريض ليجعلنا نغير شكل حياتنا بأسرها من اجل من نحب



تبقى المرأة متوازنة حتى تتذوق رجلاً ما .. فيخلط في داخلها كل الاشياء .. بدءاً من لسانها ومروراً بقلبها وماضيها وحبها ووفائها ..تدخل فراشه متماسكة لتخرج منه وهي امرأة اخرى لها سلوك مختلف وعقيدة اخرى وذاكرة جديدة


انا الذي ظننت ان لا شيء في الدنيا اقرب لك مني .. كما هو لا شيء في الدنيا اقرب لي منك .. اكتشفت اخيراً ان الكلمات التي يقولها عاشقان في لحظة عناق والوعود التي يقطعانها في غمرة بكاء يجب أن لا تؤخذ بجدية



دائماً اتوقع ان العلاقة التي نتوقع شكلها مسبقاً لن تكون حباً بطبيعة الحال دائما يأتي قدر الحب غريباً على نسق حياتنا جديداً على اوراقنا واحلامنا ..دائما يفرض نفسه كجملة لحنية مبهرة في نوتة العمر

لا يكون الحب قرارا ابدا .. انه الشيء الذي يختار اثنين بكل دقة ويشعل بينهما فتيل المواجهة ويتركهما في فوضى المشاعر دون دليل

لم يكن الحب قرارا اسعى لأخذه بقدر ما كان قدرا يسعى لأخذي

لم تكوني امرأة عادية حتى يكون حبي لك عاديا .. كنت طوفانا يجرف امامه كل اشجار القلق وجلاميد الترقب والتروي .. كنت قادمة كوجه الفجر الذي يسقط رهبانية الليل الطويلة .. كنت نازلة على جبين الكوكب المهجور وبين يديك ماء وحياة ومخلوقات ودورة شمسية جديدة







*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
..
أجل الحب وحدهُ لايكفي لنبقى معاً تحت سقف واحد نتقاسم الوساده ونتنفس الأوركيد فجراً ونغفو على غيمه من جنون مادام هنُاك في الذاكره صرخة حب قديم لم يهدأ وجعه, ولكن الحب ياصديقي أيضاً لعنه لم تتركني اعيش بـِ سعاده مع غيرك , دائماً ماتقف هذهِ اللعنه في طريقي كـ حجر عثره تسقطني عشرات المرات و تدس رأسها في كل شيء حتى في الحُلم تجلب لي وجهُك لأقتبس من ضوئه حفنةُ بكاء , ماذا أفعل , بربك الذي خلق هذا الكون كله والسماوات السبع والمطر والحياه والبشر ,, ماذا أفعل  , أنت الذي لاتنفك ليله بعد ليله تسرقك محبوبتك وهماً وتعوم في لجة هوى كسرت الخيانه أجنحته وانا التي أتقافز على جمر الغيره مع كُل نفس تطلقهُ لإجلها ,, ها أنذا الآن عاجزه على نسيانك كـ كرسي مقعد لايستطيع أن يسعفهُ بـِ الإستلقاء على  السرير !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ترتكبني ذنوب العشق من ناصية رأسي إلى أخمص قدمي !!
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ومانسيانك إلا خُرافه لفقتها أفكار عجائز لـِ تحتال على النبض !!
..
ومانسيانُك إلا خدعه من خُدع القدر الذي يأبى أن يهُدينا الحقيقه بـِ وجه واضح !!
..
ومانسيانُك إلا أكذوبه تضمد وجع الفراق ورعشة الشفاه على حافة قبله !!
..
ومانسيانك إلا وهماً أعيشهُ كي لا أحترق بـِ لهيب حبُك إذا أشتعل !!
..
ومانسيانك إلا لفظه خاطئة أنجبتها أبجديه تحترف التزوير !!
..
ومانسيانك إلا صرخه صمدت في صدري طويلاً ثم مالبثت تنفتض كـ زلزال مدمر !!
..
ومانسيانك ألا نصل حاد يمزقني إذا أكتشفت مؤخرا إن النسيان يأبى النسيان !!
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
خذ هذا النبض ودعني أموت !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف ! وجهها الذي تسربل بـِ تجاعيد الزمن وصوتها المتعب وصدرها المملوء بـِ الدف 
يجلبوا لِيْ بياض ناصع لم يمسهُ سوء , كم أحب هذا السحر الذي تملكه !!
..
أعترف !!
نحنُ نعود إلى قصصنا القديمه هروبا من قصصنا الجديده والتي تحمل معها أشياء بالكاد نفهمها وصدمات بات القلب أضعف من أن يتحملها , لذلك نعود للقصصنا فـ القدامه فيها جعلتنا نتقبلها بلامضض !!
..
أعترف !!
أن وحدك فقط من تزلزل هذا القلب للحد الذي يجعلني أضج من نبضاته وهي تصُرخ أحبك أيها الشرقي المغرور!!
..
أعترف !!
نبضي ثقيل بك فـ صدقني بتُ عاجزه عن الحركه لـِ فرط من أنهكني بـِ ثقله !!
..
أعترف !!
أشعر بأن حبك بدأ يزعزع جدار مناعتي , ويبعثرني كـ بتلات زهره على الرصيف !!
..
كم هو قاتل هذا العشق !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
 " وكأنك آلهه بالرغم من أني في لجة عذاب ألا أنك زرعت بداخلي جنه  "
..
بـِ نفس الأيقاع يأتي هو حبك هذهِ الليله فلماذا لاتتكفل بـِ النبض وترتب منهُ أمُسيه تعزف بـِ الحنين إليك , بـِ ذات الصخب يأتي ذكِراك على مسمعي يبعثرني بـِ شوق جميل ثم مايلبث ألا أن يمزقني حين يعلو الصخب لـِ حد الضجيج , كم أنا محترقه , كم أنا متعبه , كم أنا مرهقه ...يالسخف !!
لماذا لم أدرك مسبقاً أن الوقوف على عتبة الوصال بلا وصال هو أشد قسوه على الروح من أن تستجدي وصالك وهماً دون عتبه ودون طرق !!!
..
لئيم هذا الحب الذي يمزق هويتنا واسمائنا ولغاتنا ومبادئنا ...دون أن يهدينا لوحه واحده ترشدنا إلى الطريق الصحيح !!
دائما طريقهُ ملغم ومملوء بـِ العقبات ,, !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كم يلزمني مِن الطرق حنيناً كي يفتح الكون بوابة اللقاء بك ‘ ...؟!!
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شعور مؤلم أن تكتشف بعد طريق طويل من القناعات والأفكار الخاصه بك أنك متعثر بـِ عراقيل جعلتك تخالفها تماماً , مبادئك التي كنُت تلمعها كل يوم كـ ماتلمع حذائك الأيطالي هاهي اليوم تدهسك وهي في حاله متسخه وأنت بالمقابل متسمر مكانك كأشاره مرور متعبه لاتستطيع أن تنفض هذهِ الأوساخ عنك ولا أنت قادر على نزع هذا الحذاء الضليع في الإهتراء , ماذا ترد على كل هذهِ التناقضات التي أحالتك ثمره فاسده لاتحسُن العيش , عقلك لهُ مداد من القناعات التي تجعل منك عظيماً , بينما قدميك دائماً تتخبط خلف غياهب الظلمه , وأنت عاجز عن الأصلاح فـ عقلك يرفض تماماً أن يتفق مع هذهِ السخافات التي تعيشها فـ هو يعلم جيداً أنك تعيش بالنمط التقليدي مثلك مثل الاف النسخ المكرره وكل تفاصيلك كاذبه , بينما قدميك أعتادت على التعثر ,,  على السقوط في هذا المستنقع الكبير ...سحُقاً ..هل أبتر قدماي!!!!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
قال لي يوماً : " أنتِ مخطئه .الحب لايقتصر على الأشخاص فقط , الحب موجود في كُل مكان ولكل الأشياء , هنُاك عملك , أطفال مميزين , أغنيه , فريق تُشجعيه , كاتب تقرأيه , هوايه خاصه , مهاره تجيديها , أصدقاء , لباس يُليق بك , رقم تفضليه , برنامج تتابعيه , حتى في الأكل هنُاك حالات حب أيضاً , أنظري إليّ رغم أني فقدت نصفي الثاني إلا أني مازلتُ أعيش الحب في أجزاء حياتي المثكوله " 
..
منذُ ذلك اليوم وأنا أرتب نبضات قلبي كلما أستطال بها الحزن على فراقه !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
سـ تدرك يوماً يا مالك جنتي إن خلف أسئلتي العبيطه قصه طويله و إشاره ضوئيه للسوء الذي يضرني منك في الخفاء !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
رباه
أنا وحيده جداً هذا المسّاء , بل كُل مسائاتي تعتمرها الوحده , وأبحث بين عبادك عن إنسان يخفف وطء الوحده عن عنقي ولا أجد , ثُم أجدني غارقه في مطرك بعد هذا اليباب , رباه قلبي يُريد أن يعود إلى الفطره , الفطره التي ألهمتها الفجور والتقوى , حتى ولو جائك - هذا القلب - متأخراً أعلم تماماً أنك لن تطرده ولن تتركه يعود خائبا , أنت الغارق في الرحمه , رباه أمنحني حكمة الأنبياء في القدره على الثبات في هذهِ الحياه , أمنحني فجر الأمل في تسلق عتبة الإنجاز , أمنحني البياض الذي يهدهد ثقل السوء في قلوب العابثين , أمنحني الوطن والرغبه والحب ونطفة الخير , رباه ...أنت وحدك قادر على ذلك وكنت مخطئه حين ظننتُ أن بإمكان أي مخلوق أن يهبنا القليل من الحياه ..بل مخطئه جداً !!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
حقاً أنا مخطئه !!
حين قمت بعمل مساج لـِ رأسك وأنت نائم وفي ساعة متأخره جداً من الليل فـ عملت غير قاصده على إيقاظك , حين تركت قشور الجزر وأوراق الشاي في حوض الغسيل , وحين نسيت أن أضع أكياس في سلة النفايات الخاصه بـِ غرفة النوم والصاله , وحين تركت الشاي فتره طويله على السخان الكهربائي , وحين تقاعست عن طي الملابس ووضعهم في الخزانه ,...!!
أنا مهمله جداً مع كل هذهِ التراكمات التي ذكرتها, لكنك نسيت أن في هذهِ الفتره التي أتباطىء فيها عن القيام بـِ هذهِ الأشياء الصغيره كنتُ أجلس معك في الوقت الذي تأتي فيه وأنام متودده لك في الوقت الذي ترغب فيه النوم أيضاً , كنت أقطع من قلبي نبضات لأجلك فقط ...!!
ولكني كنتُ مخطئه لإن دور الزوجه في المقام الأول- بنظرك - هو القيام بـِ مهمات المنزل من طبخ وغسيل وكي وطي وتنظيف بأكمل وجه , و أنا كنت أظن أن العلاقه الزوجيه هي المشاركه في كُل شيء حتى يلتصقا هذين الروحين معاً بأفكارهما ومهماتهما وتوجهاتهما , حتى يكتمل النصفين كـ بدر في منتصف الشهر ..لكن ..عفواً ..نسيتُ أنك رجل شرقي !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
متيقنه إن الحب الذي أحملهُ لك كان نفحه من نفحات الجنه
 لكنك كنت مثل أبيك آدم تقضم التفاحه المحرمه بـِ شهوة التيه 
لـ تُطرد من قلبي ومن جنتي !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*

كـ خيوط دخان أطُلقت من فم مُدخن فِي ليله محترفه في البؤس هو الحب ,
 خيوط سُرعان ماتبتر بـِ يد الحقيقه وتتمزق أرباً ثم تختفي بلا أثر!!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-20-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*هناك الكثير من التعب في رأسي وسببهُ عقلك الذي يجهل معنى الوفاء , وأن رجل لاتتوانى عيناه بـ التلذذ لرؤية العاهرات في الشاشه و أن محور الكون لديه هو غريزة الجنس فقط ...تجعلك تسقط من عيني وأخشى قريباً أن تسقط من قلبي أيها الشرقي الغارق في تناقضاته !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
نحنُ حين نمضي لانبحث عن طريق , نحن نهرب فقط من طريق لانعرفه كان يؤدي إلى طريق نعرفه !!
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كُل معاركيّ في الحب كانت خاسره !!

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لماذا ..؟!!
لماذا حين نكون مشوهين تماماً من الداخل نبحث عن كائن نقي قادر على تجميل هذهِ التشوهات فينا !! 
لماذا نظن أن عمليات التجميل الذي يقوم بها فينا خالية تماماً من أي أخطاء ولانحسب أنها - بشكل أو بآخر - قد تضرنا وربما زادت فينا التشوه ...
لماذا نحنُ أنانيون جداً حين نبحث عن هذا الكائن الذي نقتبس منهُ الجمال بينما نحنُ نجلب لهُ القبح ...
لماذا لانبحث عن المشوهين أمثالنا , المنكسرين مثل أقدارنا , المنكوبين مثل وجوهنا المخذوله في ساعة متأخره من الليل , لماذا لانبحث عن الذي يشبهنا ولو قليلاً !!
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
هذا المسّاء مكتظ بالغربه ! أجُر أذيال الخيبه بـِ حبل مشدود و أنفاس ممزقه !!

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أشتاقك يا الله , أشتاقك !
ولكن الذنوب التي أقترفتها خبئتني خوفاً من لقائك , !!


*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
رغم ثقل خسارتي لك ألا أن إيماني بأن رب الكون سـ يعوضني بما هو أفضل ..كبير جدا ً !!
لذا سامحني لأني لن أبكيك طويلاً , ولكني سأعتبرك حلماً جميلاً قصير الأجل ..!!

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لا أستطيع نكران أن ضياعك أضاع أحلام كثيره كانت تواردني , وأنك عندما بدئت لتو تتكون كـ نطفه في أحشائي قد أنجبت معك حدائق ورد و ريحان , كنتُ أتراقص من الفرح ولـِ شدة الفرح بكيت , رغم أنك متيقن جداً أنني لم أبكي طوال حياتي من الفرح حتى عندما أستلمت نتيجة الثانويه بـِ معدل رفيع وحتى في ليلة زواجي , بكيت فقط عندما علمت أنك تتكون في أحشائي , وقتها بنيت لك قصوراً من الأحلام  وفي كُل قصر أبنيه كنتُ أبتسم , وأقول : متى تمر الأيام سريعاً للقائك ....تخليت عن المشروبات الغازيه والمنبهات والمانجو والشبيس الحار لأجلك فقط , من أجل ضمان صحتك رغم أنك تعلم أنها أشياء أدمنتها , ولكن لأجلك مستعده لأقطع صلتي بكل الأشياء التي تمسك ولو قليلاً بـِ سوء , ..حتى حينها كنت أشك لـِ فرط سعادتي بأني أعيش في هذهِ الأرض , وكأنك وهبتني الجنه عندما سكنتني , وكأنك طردت شياطين النفس من روحي , وكأنك طهرتني من الرجس وكل القذارات , وكأني قبل أن أنجبك أنجبتني بـِ بياض شديد , ...لكنك " وللأسف " رحلت و رحلت مبكراً , مبكراً جداً قبل أن تسمعني نبضك لأرتله سراً لحظة حنين , رحلت وكأنك حلم قصير الأجل ...!!
27/ 6 سقوطك*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
تتكأ عصافير الحب على نافذتي هذا الصباح !
تلقمني رغيفين من الحنين ..
و وجع طويل الأجل !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
فستاني الذي كان يضيق بي أصبح فضفاضاً وكلما تحسستُ بطني ساعة غفله أجده فارغ منك .. أبكي !
فطوري المتكامل من جبن وحليب وبينها لقمة فرح يبتلعها ريقي كل صباح لأنهُ يدرك جيداً هنُاك من يتقاسمهُ معاً ..وفي دمعة يدرك أن هذهِ القمه تحولت إلى حزن يتيم وحيد ..أبكي !!
قصور الأحلام التي كنت أبنيها ليلاً وأرسمها بأصبعي على الهواء وأنا بين إستراحة بناء وآخر أبتسم .. ابكي !!
يوم السبت الساعة الثامنه مسائاً من جمادى الثاني اللحظه التي دقت أجراسها لـ تنبأني بأن هنُاك شيئاً يتكون لتو في أحشائي ...أبكي !!
اللحظه نفسها التي قفزت من الفرح وكانت السّماء تصفق والأرض ترقص بـ أهازيج لا يمتلك قلبي الصغير مساحة كافيه لـ حب هذهِ اللحظه فينتفض أكثر لـ يجعلني أبكي فرحاً ..أبكي !!
اللحظه نفسها أيضاً الذي ضحك فيها أباك ويحتضنني بـِ شده وكأننا لم نستوعب أننا سـ نوهب الروح لكائن سـ يكون هو ثمرة حبنا ..أبكي !!
دروس التربيه , شغف الأمومه , الروح التي تقتسمني , قطعة من لحمي , فصول الهوى , جنين يحمل الجنه , طفل ألاعبه ويلاعبني , القصص التي سأرويها , القرائه التي سأحرص لـ يتعلمها , سأنساني وسأتذكره , سأهجر الكون من أجله , الملاك الذي صنعها فيّ , بريق العينان , غثيان لذيذ , قلبي الذي يدق كـ عاصفه , .....
كلها تتهاوى سراباً حين نزفت الدماء وأنقطع الحبل وعجزت أنا عن أنقاذك ... فـ بكيت أكثر !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
قلتها يوماً
الأشياء التي تسعدني كثيراً هي أكثر الأشياء التي سـ تحزنني أكثر حين ترحل , ولأن شأنك أنتظار طويل و غريزه متدفقه من العاطفه كنت العاصفه الأشد فتكاً بي حين رحلت !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
ماذا كان في جسد أمك لـِ تفارقهُ مبكراً هكذا , هل كان الطعام غير كافي أم أن رحمي لم يتسع لك , أم أن رائحة هذهِ الحياه وصلت إليك وخنقتك , أم أن روحك تأبى أن تكون لها أم مثلي أم أنك رسول من الجنه لـِ تهبني الرحمه يوم الحساب , أم أنك غفران وتطهير لـ كُل الذنوب التي ارتكبتها , أم أنك فرح معطوب يتحايل عليّ بـ هبوبه , أم أنك خذلان حلم أم أنك تفاحة آدم التي أغوتني لـ حسنها وطردتني من جنة الخلد التي كنت أتوهمها , أم أنك حكمة مغلفه بـ سبعون جلده وعليّ أنا أن أفتحها , أم أنك مطر فقد نقائه , أم أنك رعشة مؤقته , أم أنك فرح مستعجل , أم أنك حزن يُذكر , أم أنك جئت لـِ تضعفني أكثر , أم أنك جئت لـِ يختبر فيني الرب الصبر والقوه , أم أنك لعنه ...!!!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
قبل أن أورثك شيئاً من ملامحي وفصيلة دمي و لوني وأدس الكثير من طبائعي في جيناتك , أورثتني أنت الكثير من الحسره والدموع المغبونه !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
كأنك ساحر !
 حين تكونت فقط أحلت الكون في عيني جنه وحسبت الناس من شدّة الفرح أنهم ملائكه ..!!
وحين رحلت رحل سحرك معك وأستفقت على المعبد الذي تصلي فيه الشياطين ويُدّعى مجازاً حياه !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
عيناي على وشك الإنطفاء ولكني أنتظر هذهِ الدقائق أن تموت لـ كي تولد الدقيقه التي يصدح فيها صوت الله في الأفق , كان هناك كثيرا من الأفكار في رأسي ولكنها كما تدركون - في هذا الوضع النعاسي - تنمو لها أجنحه فـ تطير إلى هناك حيث لا أستطيع المساك بها , ولكني سأتكلم بما يسقط على ذهني دون أن أفكر في أعادة النظر نحوه , فأنه من الباعث للتسليه أن تكتب شيئاً في هذهِ اللحظات فـ تتفاجىء بهِ عندما تستيقظ , أنها الخمره التي تأكل عقولنا ولكنها الأصدق في القول لأنها تأتي هكذا بدون تعديل , في الحقيقه أن الأسبوع الفائت كنت مكتئبه جداً وكنت أخشى أن تتلبسني هذهِ الموجه طويلاً وأي ساعه أجلس فيها بمفردي أسارع فورا في البكاء , كان كُل شيء من حولي ميتاً , كنتُ فقط أقلب في جثث الأشياء لعلي أجد ثمة حياه ولو قليلاً ولكن - وللأسف - سرعان ما أختنق من روائح هذهِ الجثث فأتقهقر , كان هذا الأمر مخيف وأخشى مصارحة من حولي بهذهِ الكآبه فـ يهربوا مني لأنهُ لا أحد يريد أن يتورط بـِ موت كـ هذا أو أن يتلطخ به , ولكن ولله الحمد تشافيت هذا الأسبوع وأتمنى في هذهِ الساعه أن يكون الشفاء دائم وليس مؤقت , أصبحتُ مفرطه في الحياه للحد الذي يجعلني أنام فيهِ 5 ساعات فقط , أتحدث كثيرا بدون توقف , أركض , و أقفز , وأتذكر أشياء تثير الضحك , أقرأ بين الحين والآخر , وأدرس طالباتي بـِ منتهى الحماسه , أعد الطعام بـِ شراهه , وأكل الشوكلاته بـِ تلذذ , وأمزح , وأعبث بكل شيء , حركاتي الطفوليه لاتتوقف , ...أحمد ربي الذي أحيا عظامي وهي رميم , ..أحمدك يا الله وأحبك كثيراً ..وكثيراً جداً !!


17/7*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لم يكن عالما ولاشيخاً ولامفتياً وأنما طالب علم , تحت هذهِ المقوله قدم إلينا الشقيري كتابهُ خواطر فـ هو بالنتيجه يعلم أننا سئمنا من الخطب والمواعظ التي تُقال على المنابر بالطريقه التقليديه , سئمنا الأسلوب المبتذل في النصيحه , سئمنا التكرار الممل للدعوه إلى الأخلاق الحسنى , أدرك الشقيري الطريقه الصحيه في مخاطبة عقول الشباب لذلك كان أسلوبهُ يتمتع بالخفه الروحيه في سبيل الولوج إلى الفكر , كان لهُ قدر لابأس به من أشعال عود الكبريت لـ يوقد في النفوس جلبه للتغيير , كان لهُ مداد ضوئي لـ ينير شيئاً من العتمه أستوطنت أشيائنا , أنل لا أريد أن أبالغ وأقول أن كتابهُ يتسم بالمعجزه الكلاميه ولم يأتي ملكوت ألهي على لسانه ولا عواصف رعديه تأتيك عندما تقرأه , هو شيء جيد وجميل وبسيط في الوقت الذاته يستحثك على المبادره بتغيير نفسك للأفضل , للوصول إلى الكمال , فـ هو يأتيك أولاً من خلال الأربع وعشرين ساعه ويلقي عصاة الخيال في رأسك -بأنك بعدها ستكون ميتاً - لـ تنفلق منك سبعون فكره منها الوصيه , التسامح , العمل , العباده , الطهاره , النقاء , " تخيل فقط أنك ستموت بعد هذا اليوم " ....!!
ثم يأتيك بأول مايتحسس رأسك الحقيقه ويسعى الوصول إليها , حين تسعى أن تصل إلى مرحلة الكمال , المرحله التي لاتخطىء , ويبوح لك سراً أنهُ حاول فيصير يوماً المتدين الصالح ثم فجأه يرتد ويذنب , فـ بالنتيجه أدرك أن آدم حين كان في الجنه وأنعم الله عليه جميع النعم وحرم عليه شجره واحده فقط , كانت لديه زوجه جميله ومكان تبتهج لهُ الروح وكل مايحتاجهُ المرىء لكنهُ أستجاب في لحظه إلى وسوسة أبليس وعصا ربه وأكل من هذهِ الشجره , هو أذنب ولكنهُ تاب وندم وغفر لهُ الرب , لكن أبليس حينما عصا ربه ولم يسجد لآدم لم يتب بل قبع في تكبره وغروره , لذلك قيل " كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابين " , لذلك من الممكن أن نذنب لأننا نحن بشر ولكن المهم أن لانستمر في الذنب ..
..
لي عوده*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
ليس هناك حب ثالث يا صديق ! هنُاك حبان فقط , حب أول وحب ثاني يؤكد لك دائماً أنهُ ليس هنُاك حب ألا واحد فقط وهو الأول ! 
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
سأخبرك سراً وأياك أن تضحك على ما أبوح لك به ! أشعر دائماً منذ أن كنت طفله أن هنُاك بقعة بيضاء في أقصى روحي أوهبني أياها الرب ساعة قدومي لـِ هذهِ الدنيا وأنني مهما كبرت وأرتكبت الكبائر من الذنوب سوف تطهرني هذهِ البقعه بـِ البُكاء و الوجع الكثير والندم والولاده من جديد , لذلك سأعود إلى ربي طاهره نقيه كما يوم ولدت مع كُل خطيئه و يوما ما سأقترب كثيرا من منزلة الملاك عند الرب !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
أقيمي في الروح يا صغيره !
بعثري كُل أجزائي و ألطميني !
مزقي أوراقي البيضاء و أضحكي !
ثم أجمعي الصيحات خلسه و القهر و الغضب و زمجرة العين أذ تلتهب 
وأعلم أنكِ سترمقين بـِ عين قطه أليفه 
وسأحنو وأعطف و أرفق بك ...وأحبك أكثر ياصغيره !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
أشعر أن الرب يقول لي :
لن أغفر لكِ خطاياكِ مالم تستطعي فهم السبب من الخطيئه وكيفية أقترابها من الروح ساقطه كُل مبادىء الصلاح في النفس لِتوقعها في الزلل , أريدكِ أن تُطهري خلاياكِ منها وتعلمي الآخرين فائده تمنعهم من الوقوع فيها وأن وقعوا تعُلميهم كيف ينقذوا أنفسهم من الأنغماس بها فيتوبوا !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
للحظات تخيلت أني سأموت أو أقترب الموت مني و أول خاطر حضر في ذهني أن أستميحك عذراً , وأطلب منك أن تغفر جميع خطاياي معك ! خطيئة الوعد التي قطعتهُ و أنا في احضانك بأني لن أرحل ثم لم أفي به ! وخطيئة النبض الذي لعنتهُ سبعين مره لو نبض لغيرك ! وخطيئة العوده إليك بعد الرحيل ومن ثم الهجران بلا سبب صريح لا للعوده ولا للهجران !
فأرسلتُ لك - حقيقه -: طالبه الصفح والغفران مع رفات أمنيه !
ولكنك تجاهلتها وتجاهلتني كما تجاهلت الحب الذي كان بيننا و ربما بصقت عليه لـ تتورط بحب آخر أتمنى أن يكون أسمى من حبنا وينسيني أياك 
كما أنساك أياي !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
فشلتُ اليوم في الكيفيه السليمه لتمضية هذهِ الوحده التي عشتها , فأجدني غارقه في اللاشيء أو ماسكه الملقط لأنتف حواجبي بتأني , أو العبث بـِ الصور , كادت تقتلني الوحده وأنا أعيشها بـِ فراغ طويل ..كم أنا رديئه جداً هذا اليوم !!
..
الأنسان العاجز على الإنتفاع بـِ وحدته هو إنسان زائد عن الحاجه , وأنا اليوم - وللأسف - كنت كذلك !!
..
يالخيبتي أمام الرب !
...
أحتاج لـِ شيء كبير يتوقد في روحي , لـ شيء يبعث في نفسي الحياه كلما غاب عني الآخرين !!
..
كم أنا تافهه هذا اليوم , وكم أكره تفاهتي !!
..
أحتاج في هذهِ اللحظه لـ مصالحة ذاتي , فـ هي ساخطه عليّ بـِ شده !!
..
تباً لهذهِ النفس البشريه حين تدق غرائزها , يتضائل كل شيء فيها لـ تهفو للخطيئه !!
..
مبعثره جداً اليوم , فـ لملموني إن أستطعتم !!
...
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يا الله !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
بطل الروايه لم يتزوج حبيبته البكماء لأن أمه رفضت ذلك , ولإن الجنه تحت أقدام أمه أبى أن يغضبها وتوارى بعيداً عنها دون سبب واضح !!
..
بطل الروايه الذي أبى أن يغضب أمه بزاوجهُ من البكماء , أباح لـ نفسه التسكع في أحضان العابثات كـ فترة نقاهه وأستجمام!!
..
بطل الروايه فقد حبيبتهُ بـ حجة رفض أمه , وعاش بقية حياته في النواح عليها ساعه وممارسة العهر ساعات ثم يلعن القدر الذي فرق بينهما !!
..
بطل الروايه يُدين المجتمع بنظرتهُ العمياء " بزواج رجل سليم من أنثى ناقصه " ولكنهُ لم يدين نفسه حين وعدها وكسرها ثم خانها بالخفاء !!
..
بطل الروايه يتنصل من الذنب ويلقي اللوم على أمه على المجتمع على الآخرين على القدر على كل شيء ماعداه !!
..
بطل الروايه ذكر سعودي بـِ جداره !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أحببتُك لأنك أستطعت أن تخلع عن روحك كومة الأكاذيب البيضاء التي نستر بها عورتنا , كان كُل شي فيك جلياً , كنت تسبر أغوارك بـبطء أحياناً وبهروله أحياناً أخرى , كنت - أنت - بشكل لايصدق !!
..
لم يكن حبك بطيئاً حين أتى !
كان أعصار يدمر كل شيء حوله 
ويجعلني - دون سبب - غارقه في البكاء !!
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
عنوان الروايه يثير الصخب كـ نصف قمر يعقد قرانه على نصف نجمه , كـ نصف نهار يصادق نصف ليل , كـ وجه السماء حين يتواطىء مع أقدام الأرض ..
 من هذا العنوان أراد موراكامي أن يختزل شخصية بطله الذي يمتلأ بالرغبه والطموح والأمل ويتحسسهُ دوماً خلف أغنية جنوب الحدود , ثم تجده مزحم بـِ مرض هستيري وهو الخواء , الملل , الرتابه من حياه مثاليه ..!!
هايجيمي بطل الروايه الذي وعى منذ طفولته إلى أختلافه بكونه وحيداً وهذا غريب في المجتمع الياباني أذا نادراً ماتجد طفل وحيد أبويه , لذا دائماً مايتسم الوحيد بأنه مدللاً ,أنانيا, ضعيفا هذهِ العقده التي تورط بها هايجمي ويخشى دوماً أن يكون كما يظن الآخرون , تحدث عن مغامراته العاطفيه والجنسيه مع النساء منذ أن كان طفلاً حيث كانت لديه صديقه  التي تعتبر أيضاً طفله وحيده وكان منجذب لها بشكل كبير لايساوره الملل و أستمع عندها العديد من أنواع الموسيقى , ثم كبر وأفترقا إلى أن وصل إلى مشارف الأربعين حيث تزوج وأنجب طفلتين ولديه بارين ناجحين , كانت حياتهُ بها الكثير من المثاليه وحين ظهرت له فجأه شوماتو قلبت حياتهُ رأسا على عقب واثارت فيها ضجيج مباغت لايستطيع بعد ذلك أن يعود كما كان !!

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

الأنسان لما يشفى من المرض يشعر كأنه بعث من جديد ويعيش كل لحظه من حياته وكأنها الأخيره فالحمد لك يارب على نعمة المرض المؤقت لأنها تذكر البائسين أحياناً بنعمة الحياه !

----------

Hussain.T (11-16-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..*
صحيح أنهُ من الغير الجيد صحياً أن نحتاج إلى أستماع مشاكل الآخرين لتغدو مشاكلنا أقل عبئاً ونغدو أوفر حظا منهم , لكنهُ من الجيد أن نتنصل من أدوارنا لنحل مشاكلنا بـ حكمه أكثر مهما كانت حجمها وأن لانغفل عنها بحجة أن غيرنا يعيش الأسوء !!

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
تفقدك لـِ بوحي !
طبع في جبين الذاكِره قبله برئيه أطلقتها طفله لمعلمها ذات مساء جميل !
فـ شكراً لـ تذكرك أياي !

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
اللحن الناشز تسرب من ثقوب اللسان عنوه وماعادت الأذن تستجيب لسماعه !!
..
ماحيلة القلب أن كان حبهُ وجعه , وأن كانت سعادتهُ مصحوبه بـِ الخيانه !!
..
ثرثرة الضمير تقتلني وتحيلني جوقه مملوئه بـ الفراغ !!
..
نصف روحي لم تكن كافيه لأحياء هذا الحب بعد مماته !!
..

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
*أعتزالي عن الكتابه لم يجعلني أميه فقط , ولم يربك الألفاظ اللغويه في لساني , ولم يجهض العالم المخفي الذي كنت أعيشه بـِ مفردي أيضاً , بل تعدى أكثر من ذلك و جعلني أعتزالي أقترف أثم الماضي و الأشياء العصيه على التفسير في الحلم لأفيق مذعوره !!
..
أنتم المشاكسون في الذاكِره , المقترفون أبشع الخطايا على جبين الأرض ,
المدنسون بـِ أجنة الشياطين , العابدون لـ نزق أجسادكم !!
أنتم الذين عثتم في القلوب فساداً , و أغتصبتم الفرح والأعياد والهواء والحب و الوطن ..
أنتم : كيف يحق لكم أن ترفعوا آية العهر لبنت أرتكبت من الحب عمرا وشريعه !!
..
الرجل الشرقي !
يبحث عن الجنس من القمامه , من الرجل نفسه , ومن الوهم نفسه , ومن النقود التي تنفق على عاهره في ملهى ليلي , ومن مقاطع الفيديو و من كل الأبواب التي تنبثق منها رائحة مؤخره ..
لكنه بالمقابل يلعن تلك الفتاه التي أحبت رجلاً ذات يوم !!!!
...
الرجل الشرقي مهووس بالخطايا ومهووس أكثر بالحديث عن خطايا الآخرين !!
..
الرجل الشرقي كائن لم يدرك لحد الآن مالفرق الحقيقي بينه وبين الحيوان !!
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
*سأتحدث عن نفسي
*..
في هذهِ العشر الآواخر تغيرت كثيرا ولا أعلم من الذي دس نطفة التغيير في جيناتي , لكني سعيده جدا بهذا التغيير , أستيقظ صباحاً و أتعلم دروس الأنجليزيه , ثم أتصفح شيئا من الكتب التي تتحدث عن الأسلام و معاجز القرآن والله , لا أنكر أن صديقي ساعدني كثيرا بكلامه لأني كنت يقيناً قبل ذلك متهيأه للتغير ولذلك بعثهُ القدر لي في هذا الوقت , أحاول أن أغير عاداتي , أن أجلس طويلا مع نفسي , أن تكون هي رفيقتي ومعلمي ومؤدبي وكمالي , وأن تكون أيضاً القاضي و الضوء و الحقيقه والسلام ,, أريُد أن أتعلم أكثر في هذا العالم , أريد أن أعرف لماذا العالم أجهض الأنسانيه , لماذا العالم جعل من دينهُ خازوق يبدد الأخلاق و يقتل الأنسان , أليس الدين هو الأصلاح , أليس الدين هو الطريق إلى الرب , لماذا نحن مختلفون , لماذا لم نجعل من هذا الدين شمس نضيء بهِ أنفسنا والآخرين , لماذا نقاتل من أجل أثبات أننا نحن الحق , أليس الله هو من بعث الأديان , أليس الله هو الحقيقه الوحيده الخالصه الغير قابله للتدليس , لماذا أذن نختلف في دين هو بالآخر يصلنا إلى الله , لماذا لا نقاتل من أجل الله , 

.* تبا للمكالمات الطارئه أنها تشتت الذهن عن الكلام !!!

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
ألم أخبرك بأني أشعر أن الرب أيضاً يمهد في طريقي الخطايا بأسلوب متفنن لكي أتعلم الأسرار الخفيه لما قبل الخطيئه , و لكي ادرك أن هناك أشياء أعمق من الخطيئه نفسها يجب علي أن أبلورها بشكل أنقى, هناك جهل و حياه خاطئه عليّ أنا أن أقوم بـِ تصحيحها , فشكراً يارب !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
حين أكرهك , فـ تيقن أنك تخلق مني شخصاً لا أحبهُ ولا يشبهني !!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*هل تعلم يا صديقي إني لم أقدم على المنتدى هذا اليوم إلا لـِ غرض أن أكتب موضوعا عنوانه " أخبروني - بربكم - اين يقع شرف الرجل " كنت ناقمه جداً على الرجل الشرقي وبالإخص السعودي المتسربل بـِ عادتُه التقليديه و بـِ أفكارهُ الباليه وبـِ فسادهُ أيضاً من جهه أخُرى , ألا أن اليوزور فقدتهُ وعجزت أن أبحث عنهُ من خلال رسائل الأيميل إضافه لأني لم أكتب منذ أمد , وعندما قرأت موضوعك رفعت هرمون الغضب على الرجل بـِ معدل جعلني أبحث عن يوزوري وأكتب أيضاً , وأسمح لي أن أخترقت صفحتك الراقيه بـِ خدوشي المتعبه , ثم نعود إلى الرجل الشرقي مريض نفسياً : نعم ..مريض ومن ناصية رأسه إلى أخمص قدمه لأنهُ يريد أن يكرر حياه بائسه كررها الآف من قبله رغم يقينهُ التام بـِ روتينهُ الممل وعدم سعادته إلا أنهُ يرى أن مجرد التفكيير في حياته يعُد ذنب بـِ حق سمعته الباهضة الثمن , يرى أن علاقاتهُ مع نساء الكون أجمع قبل الزواج مجرد علاقه عابره حتى وأن عشق فـ رجولتهُ من المستحيل أن تقبل الزواج من فتاه تعرف عليها مسبقاً وربما يجتاز الأمر إلى ماهو أبعد فـ يراها فقط مجرد عاهره باعت نفسها ودينها وسمعتها من أجله..تباً , ثم يريد من أمهُ أن تختار لهُ فتاه - بـِ عينيها - فاتنة الجمال لم يمر أسمها على لسان أحد من أصدقائه العابثين ظناً منهُ أن هذهِ الفاتنه التي أختارتها أمه سـ تمنحهُ السعاده مع العلم أن هذهِ الفتاه ربما تعرفت على شاب غيره فـ هو لايعرفها لكن الخدعه دائماً ماتروق له , ذنوبهُ وخطاياه السابقه تُغفر لهُ تماماً لإنهُ رجل أما زوجته وأخته وأبنته فـِ يعمل جاهداً على تخبئتها في غياهب الظلمه بـِ منأى عن الرجال , لأنهُ يدرك تماماً ودون غيره أن الرجل لاينظر إلى المرأه سوى جسد للجنس فقط وأنه لافرق بين أنثى وأخرى ألا بدرجة الجمال القابله للإغواءأكثر , نظرتهُ القاصره هذهِ هي ماجعلته يرفض أن يتزوج من أمراه تعرف عليها مسبقاً , هي من جعلته يمنح أمه قرار أختيار سعادته , هي من جعلته يخبىء الأناث من محارمه تحت ستار العفه ...!!*
*لو أنه فقط ..عرف ماهي هذهِ المرأه وأن لكل أمرأه كيان خاص يختلف عن أخرى لإستطاع أن يكون إنسان وليس حيوان يبحث عن شهوه فقط وبحث هو نفسه عن أمرأه تناسبه , لو أنهُ أستطاع أن يُربي نفسه ويقتل هذهِ النظره الدونيه للمرأه وأهتم بذاتها أكثر ولم يبترها لأستطاع أن يعيش سعيداً , لو أنهُ فقط واثق من نفسه لأستطاع أن يمنح الثقه للمرأه والتي من المفترض أن تكون مربيه لإبنائه فلا بد قبلاً أن تسعى هي نحو الأنجاز, لو أن نظرته للشرف لم تقتصر على المحافظه على فرج المرأه فقط وبحث هو ذاته عن شرفه لما قتلتهُ الهواجس !!*
*..*
*ربما أنحرفت عن الموضوع ..*
*ولكن صدقني أن الرجل الذي تقتصر نظرتهُ للمرأه على انها للـ جنس فقط هو نفسهُ الرجل الذي خبئها خوفاً عليها من نظرة الجنس من قبل غيره أيضاً ..!!*
*أما بقية الأشياء من طبخ وغسيل فـ هي أشياء مخدره تخدع بها المرأه نفسها على أنها آداه مهمه في البيت رغم تفاهة ماتقوم به ويستطيع أي كائن القيام بهذهِ الأمور ...أما التربيه فهي أصعب بكثير من أن تقوم بها أمرأه عجزت هي نفسها أن تبحث عن ذاتها..!!*
*..
أحد رودي على رجل شرقي !!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
من يشعر بروح الأنسانيه التي أنتهكُت من صدر هذا العالم ؟! من يفهم أن هنُاك مشاعر تنتحر ببطء في أعماقنا ولا أحد يدري ؟! من يعي أن جوهر الأخلاص مبتور و أن حياتنا كُلها عباره عن تلفيق كذبه ؟! من يقُدم لنا قلباً ملكوتياً يحملنا معهُ إلى الجنه ؟ ! من يطُهرنا من خطايا الجرح و الأنانيه و الأستعباد ويعود بنا إلى نطفة الخير الغير قابله للتدنيس !! من ينتشلنا من كومة الضحايا و يهدينا الوطن والحب والآمان والرحمه !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كيف للمرء أن يغتسل من درنات الوهم دون أن يتحطم شيء في داخله !! كيف لهُ أن يقاوم سويعات الفرح التي هرولت بدون سابق إنذار إلى قلبه ثم في لحظه ما يستحيل كل هذا إلى سراب !! كيف لهُ أن يقنع نفسه أنهُ يروق للقدر أحياناً أن يلعب معه لعبة فقاعات الصابون التي تملأ الفضاء بـ شيء يشبه الحلم ثم في حين تنفجر الفقاعه و تتلطخ الأرض ويتخبر الحلم وتنتكس الرؤيه !!! كيف لهُ أن يعود للواقع وفي جيوبه تكتنز الخيبه و في عينيه بهرجة سراب و في قلبه حُلم مخذول !! كيف سيواجه القدر اللعين الذي لايكف عن التلاعب برؤياه !! كيف لهُ أن يعود لـِ صلاته ويبتهل ويدعو ربه أن يكف عنهُ هذا القدر فـ قلبهُ الرقيق لم يعد يحتمل على مباغاتات وهميه و الصبر لم يعد سمته الفاضله !! 
..
يا الله أرُيد شيء حقيقي فأنا عبدك الضئيل الذي لم يطلب يوماً قصور فارهه ولا مال قارون ولا  سيادة العالم .. فقط طلبت أشياء حقيقيه لاتسعدني يوما ثم تقتلني ذات يوم ...!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أغفر لي أنانيني فأنا أراك كـ نفسي , فـ كما أتقاسم معها الفرح والحزن أتقاسم معك لأنك أنت في لغة الحب تصير أنا !!
ولـِ سوء حظك أن الأنا التي تخصيني مليئة بالخيبات و أذا كان هناك ثمة فرح فـ هو سريع العطب , فـ مصيرك أن تكون مدجج بالخيبه !!
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
متى تأتي يا نور عيني ! متى تأتي يا فردوسي الجميل ..
فأمك محتاجه لأنسان يعاملها بأنسانيه ! بشيء يشبه النقاء الذي بها !! وهذا العالم شحيح يابني وحتى الكلمه الطيبه فقير منها !! 
تعال مد يد الأمل و أقطف لي غصن زيتون أخضر ..
تعال وأسقني من ثغرك أطيب الأشياء !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يارب !
وحدك العالم عن ماهيتي ! وتعلم أنني لم يحدث أن أبادر الغير بالسوء فلماذا يعاملونني بأشد سوء ! مالذي عملته ! ومالذي استحقه ! لماذا عبادك يرجمون الحب في الفؤاد و يدنسون هذا البياض بمزاجيه غريبه ! هل لأن الشر أصبح لهم عاده أم أنهم يتنصلون من مبدأ المعامله الحسنه و أهوائهم هي من تسيرهم لذلك نحن المعاقبون بهم ! نحن الأنقياء والطالبين للمغفره دوماً !! والذين نحاسب أنفسنا مع كل خطوه لماذا نستحق هذهِ الفئه من البشر !!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
الذين يمدون لك أشهى أنواع الطيب من بين الموائد دون أن تكون لك بهم صله مسُبقه يحيلون يومك إلى شيء يُشبه الجنه إلا قليلاً , أنهم يذكرونك بأنه لازال هناك أنقياء ينبضون في هذا العالم !!
..
ليس لي الحق أن أفُسر النوايا ولكن مداد الأسئله الذي قذفوني به على حين غره لاوجه لهُ ألا سوء الظن ولكنهُ غير آثم هذهِ المره !!
..
أنا لستُ منافقه ولكني دائما ما أبحث في حديثي عن أسلوب لبق أتعامل بهِ مع الآخرين , ومع أشد الناس إليّ قُرباً , لا أصطنع مجامله ولكني أحاول أن أقتل الألفاظ التي تعكر أمزجة الآخرين ومع ذلك لا أعلم لماذا يتفاقمون حولي شحيحي الأسلوب واللباقه !!
..


*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يا جنيني صدقني أني أنتظرك بشوق هذهِ المره فلا ترحل عاجلاً وكأنك شيء لم يكن !!
..
مؤمنه بك يارب ومؤمنه أكثر أنك لن تكسر قلبي هذهِ المره !!
..
أحبك يا قمري حين تشعر بمتاعبي أكثر مما يجب , حين تقدم لي كُل ما أريُد وما لا أرُيد , حين تحني ظهرك ليستقيم ظهري , حين تمد ذراعكِ لأنام عليها دون أن تشعرني بالوجع , أنت هدية الله ليّ في هذهِ الدنيا والتي ذكرتني بأن الله يحبني!!
*

----------


## بحر الشوق

رائع هو نقشك وبوح مشاعرك ..

دمت في خير ..

----------

هكذا أنا (11-16-2014)

----------


## بحر الشوق

لو لا وجود الظلام ماعرفنا النور ..

وما قرأته ينم على انك مررتي بتجربه مماثلة ..

ولكن تلك هي افعال اصحاب الشهواة من الرجال والنساء ولم تقتصر فقط على الرجال ..

ولو حققنا لو جدنا مجتمع جديد كلياً مليء بالتراهات بين افراده نسائه ورجالة ..

وكلما زدنا تطوراً ازددنا بلائنا و سهل للشيطان طريقه في اصحاب النفوس المريضة..

اعلمي اختي ان الله اوجد الحق والباطل بين الناس فليس كلهم باطل وليس كلهم حق ..

ومن خشي الله في الغيب ستره الله ومن تطاولت يده ليهتك حرمة غيره هتكت حرمه ..

هناك مناص كثيرة وامور دخيلة في مجتمعنا كحال الاسواق الان والمجمعات التجارية التي

باتت مرعاً للفاتنات والمفتونين والعياذ بالله ، نسأل الله ان يسترنا في الدنيا والاخرة ..

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لأكثر من مره أفتح هذهِ الصفحه وأحاول أن أكتب ثم أغلقها كما هي !
أنا أتجنبني كما يتجنب أحدكم جاره ثقيل الظل ساعة ذهابهُ إلى العمل صباحاً ...
أن الكتابه بشريعتي هي شيء مقدس فحين تريد أن ترتكبها فـ عليك أن تغتسل جيدا من كل الأكاذيب التي ترتديها أمام هذا الكم الهائل من البشريه ..
وأن الأغتسال منها ليس بالأمر اليسير !
..
إلى شيء لم يدغدغ الضوء أطرافهُ بعد !
أن أخبرك بأنك شققت صدري وأنتزعت قلبي منه قبل أن تتكون لك يد فضلاً عن ذلك كيف تمسك بالسكين لتثلمه !!
أن أقسم لك يمينا أن بهجة العيد , ضحكة الأطفال , أشراقة الصباح , زقزقه العصافير , تموج أسماك الزينه , يد أمُي حين تحنو , كوب قهوه ..
كلها أنهالت عليّ دفعه واحده حين أعلنت دمائي قدومك !!
أن أقرأ لك مذكراتي لك في هذهِ الفتره الزمنيه وأنت غائب عن هذا الكون لتجدها فارغه من كل شيء ألا منك !!
دعائي الذي أعقبه بعد كل صلاه , و أسئلتي التي لاتنتهي للعم قوقل في كل لحظه طارئه , وزيارتي المتكرره للمستشفى لأي عارض , رجائي ودموع عيناي ,*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
لأكثر من مره أفتح هذهِ الصفحه وأحاول أن أكتب ثم أغلقها كما هي !
أنا أتجنبني كما يتجنب أحدكم جاره ثقيل الظل ساعة ذهابهُ إلى العمل صباحاً ...
أن الكتابه بشريعتي هي شيء مقدس فحين تريد أن ترتكبها فـ عليك أن تغتسل جيدا من كل الأكاذيب التي ترتديها أمام هذا الكم الهائل من البشريه ..
وأن الأغتسال منها ليس بالأمر اليسير !
..
إلى شيء لم يدغدغ الضوء أطرافهُ بعد !
أن أخبرك بأنك شققت صدري وأنتزعت قلبي منه قبل أن تتكون لك يد فضلاً عن ذلك كيف تمسك بالسكين لتثلمه !!
أن أقسم لك يمينا أن بهجة العيد , ضحكة الأطفال , أشراقة الصباح , زقزقه العصافير , تموج أسماك الزينه , يد أمُي حين تحنو , كوب قهوه ..
كلها أنهالت عليّ دفعه واحده حين أعلنت دمائي قدومك !!
أن أقرأ لك مذكراتي لك في هذهِ الفتره الزمنيه وأنت غائب عن هذا الكون لتجدها فارغه من كل شيء ألا منك !!
دعائي الذي أعقبه بعد كل صلاه , و أسئلتي التي لاتنتهي للعم قوقل في كل لحظه طارئه , وزيارتي المتكرره للمستشفى لأي عارض , رجائي ودوع عيناي , تناولي للأطعمه , أمتناعي عن الشاي والقهوه وبقية التوابع التي تضرك وكنت أحبها , كلها تشهد بـ إنهزامي نحوك !
..
ربما تقول :
 أنتِ لاتعرفيني ولأنها غريزة الأمومه تفطر قلبكِ لي مبكراً ولصلة الأم بالأبن وماتحملهُ من حب فطري فتحتي صدركِ لي كـ جنه تجري من تحتها الأنهار , وهذا شأنكِ شأن بقية الأمهات قبل أن يصبحوا أمهات وهنّ يحلمن أن يكونوا كـ ذلك !
بالمختصر : رغبتكِ بأن تصبحين أماً هي من أغدقت عليّ بالحب ولو كنت شخص آخر ستهديه هذا الحب أيضاً , المهم في نهاية المطاف أن يكون أبنك !
..
أوليس جيداً ياعزيز أمك أن يكون الرحم الذي جعلك تبصر هذا الضوء هو ذاته من يكن لك هذا الحب دون أن تجهد نفسك ولو قليلاً في سبيل الحصول عليه !!!
ربما ستدرك جيداً أن الأنسان الأول الذي أحبك قبل أن يكون لك أسماً وشيئاً من الطباع والمزايا و التفرد والملامح هو أنا , وبعد ذلك سترى أن الآخرون يحبونك لصفة فيك أو لوجه أو لخلق أو لطبع أو حتى لـِ سوء , المهم سيكون هذا الحب لهُ قرائن تختصك أنت ! 
هل سيروق لك هذا الحب أكثر من حبي !
أنا التي بحبي سأتكفل عناء تربيتك والأهتمام بشئونك الصغيره وأنت لتو تخطو !
وسأغرس بك شيئا مني لايبرح أبدا ..
ومهما كنت الشخص الذي لا أتوقعه عندما تكبر لن يقل حبي لك ...
لكن من السيء جداً أن أفشل في جعلك شخصا سويا ..
وهذا ما يقلقني في الوقت الحالي !
فكل الأمهات الللواتي أنجبنّ المجرمين والطغاه وبائعي الهيروين ومغتصبي الأطفال كانوا يحلمون بأشخاص أسوياء ..!
ويدعون الآله أن يكون أبنهم صالح للبشريه !!
ماذا لو كنت مثلهم , ماذا لو تعاليم الشارع أفسدت فيك التعاليم التي ربيتك عليها منذ الصغر !!
ماذا لو كان لك رفقاء سوء في المراهقه وأتفقت معهم على التمرد وتخريب الأشياء في السر وكبرت على هذا الشأن دون أن أنتبه ...!!
ماذا لو أستولت عليك الأنانيه والطغيان لحد الفتك بالأشخاص الضعفاء دون أعتبار لأي تنبيه من الضمير !!
هل سألعن حينها الساعه التي فكرت بأنجابك فيها !! هل سأكرهك وأعلن برائتي منك !!!
أنا التي أكره كلُ مظاهر العنف والأجرام وتدابير الشياطين , كيف لي أن أنجب أبن على هذهِ الشاكله !!
ثم هل سألوم نفسي وألقي الفشل على عاتقي وأني بالفعل لم أكن أماً جيده لذا أنجبت أبناً سيئاً !! وهل هناك قانون يعاقب الأمهات على سوء التربيه والنتائج المترتبه عليها !! 
...
*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-21-2015)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أم سأفعل كذلك الأب الطيب الذي قطع لسانه عقاباً لسوء تربيته لأبنه الذي لم يزعزعه هذا الحدث وبعد القطع بفتره وجيزه وأدراكهُ أن لاهناك ثمة أصلاح في قلب أبنه أنتحر مغبوناً !!
..
أتراني أفكر في الترهات ولكن هذهِ الأمور وارد حدوثها لو كان مقدر لها أن تحدث ..!
ولماذا أفكر في هذهِ الأمور الآن , هل تراني أود أن أتراجع عن هذهِ التجربه !! أم أتخيل سوء النتائج وأقيسهُ على مدارات الحب التي أخوضها حالياً !! 
تباً لهذا التفكير الأخرق ..
..
ثم يا أبني أياً أن تكن , شيطاناً أم ملاك , أنا بأنتظارك وكليّ شغف وترقب ودعاء لقدومك ...
والتربيه وبقية الأشياء سنتحدث عنها فيما بعد !!



*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-21-2015)

----------


## Hussain.T

جميل ان نرى احدهم هنا بالجوار..اتخذ هذا المكان ملجأً للتعبير عن شعوره~
موفقه الى كل خير..

----------

هكذا أنا (11-16-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
"إن لم تكن سبباً لسعادة أحدهم فلا تكن سبباً لحزنه "
*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-21-2015)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
مره أخرى أمام المرآه , أرى بقع سوداء تكاثرت في وجهي , وهنُاك جرح أصم نكأتهُ أنا بيدي , قلب نصفهُ فراغ ونصفهُ لآخر ممتلىء حد التخمه فأجدهُ عاجز عن  التوازن , رأس تعج فيهُ الخربات وقضايا عشق لم تنتهي , كم هو مخجل أن أراني بهذهِ الصوره المزريه , مهلاً لم أعد أستطيع تحطيم المرآه فصورتي المرعبه لن تختبأ هذهِ المره !!!
..
إلى شيء ينمو في جسدي كـ أعزوفة نآي لاتنقطع !!
حد الوجع أحبك !
احترامي للوصايا الخاصه بأكلي وشربي وتحركاتي ونومي وطقوسي كلهُ بسبب نجمك الذي سيهطل بعد 270 يوما !!
أنه شعور مرهق أن تتبع نظام في كل هذهِ الأمور خصوصا على فوضويه مثلي تتناسى الأكل أحياناً ليومين متواصلين !
لكن شأن غريزة الأمومه المتدفقه في ضلوعي تجبرني على الألتزام بنصائح الأطباء مهما كانت ثقيله !
ثم أكرر أسفي ياحلوتي اليوم , لفرط الملل الذي أنتابني من مشوار الأنتظار ..
أنا فعلاً كنت أريد العوده لسابقي من رشاقه وخفة الحركة والفوضويه العارمه والركض واللعب دون أكتراث لأي طارىء ...
ولكني أيضاً بشوق جارف أن تكوني أنتي معي , تشاركني فصول جنوني بكل برائه , تخضبين الحياه بـ ضحكاتك , ثم في حضن أبيك تعودي بعد تعب !!
...
قديستي !!
كم أتوق لرؤية تفاصيلك , عيناك التي أدعو دوماً أن تكون مثل عيني أبيك , لطالما تغزلت بهما وهم يبرقان في الشمس بشعاع ذهبي قابل للأغواء , أبتسامتك التي أريدها تشبهني بغمازتين تنضح بالبرائه , لسانك اللاثغ , و ووجهكِ القمري , شقاوة أبيك الطفوليه !!
كيف ستكوني ياترى !
هل ستنتمي جيناتك إلي ! أم ستنتمي إلى معشوقي الذي هو أبيكِ !
هل ستبكين كثيراً , !!
...
أدعو دوما أن أكون أم جيده بتصرفاتي معك , وأن لا أسُقط في حياتكِ كلاماً أو فعلاً جارحا لاتنسيه حين الكبر , أخاف ياصغيرتي أن تكون صورتي في ذاكرتك مشوهه كلما تصفحتيها في يوم بائس , أخاف جداً أن أسرق حريتك دون أن أنتبه , أخاف أن تخطييئن يوما وتبررين أن ذنب خطيئتك هو أنا , صدقيني لايهمني أخطائك بقدر مايهمني تشكيلكِ لذاتك , عندما تخطئين أنتِ تعرفين ذلك وتدركين أنهُ بسببكِ أنت دون أن تلقي اللوم على الآخرين , لا أريدكِ تتكأي على أحد لا في الصواب ولا في الخطأ ,, لأننا كلنا نعيش بالطريقه التي نحب والتي من الممكن أن يراها الغير بأنها خاطئه ولكن ليس مهم ذلك ’ المهم أنتِ كيف ترين حياتك وتحبينها لنفسك !!!
...
أتذكر يوماً في أحد جلساتي مع خالكِ الصغير المتعثر بأخطائه حين حكى لي سخطهُ على والدينا عند قولهم " لماذا لاتصبح مثل أخوك محمد ! " كان يقول وصل بي شعور إلى الكراهيه تجاهه رغم أنهُ طيب كـ ورد أبيض , قلت لهُ يا أخي لاعليك من أحد " كون الشخص الذي تحب أن تكونهُ فقط " !!!
...
صغيرتي !!
والقياس لكِ أيضاً كوني الشخص الذي تحبين , رغم أن أمك في الحقيقه عجزت كثيرا في أن تكون الشخص الذي تحب , وأعلم أن ذلك تقصير مني بحق نفسي , ولكني أعدكِ يا أميرتي بأن أحاول أن أكون الشخص الذي أحب قبل أن تأتي !!
...
وتبا للمزاج الذي يزعزع رغباتي وينتج مني أشخاص سيئون لا أعرفهم !
..
ثم أحبكِ* :rose: *!!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-21-2015)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
منذُ  طفولتي وأنا أبحث عن ملاك نقي أو هاله بيضاء يخبروني : بحقيقة العدل , بالفرق بين أن تؤدب وأن تُزهق, ب ميزان لاترتفع كفه دون الأخرى , كنت أتصور أن يوما ما سأكبر وألتقي بـِ هذا الملاك الذي سيحدثني بحقيقة الأشياء , كان كل شيء غائما في طفولتي , مكفهراً بالأسئله , كان شيء يشبه الكهف المعتم والذي يعج بالغبار و بيوت العناكب , كانت عتمة هذا الكهف تُشبه السارق الذي يسرق منك أحلامك وضحكاتك وخطواتك ونقائك , وكلما هربت من العتمه تدخل في عتمه أكبر , يا آلهي كم كان مخيفاً , ولكن يارباه هذا الملاك ألتقيت به يوم كبرت , ألتقيت به حين أنعزلت عن هذا العالم , ألتقيت به في داخلي , في الأنا حين حدثتني بكل هذهِ الخربات , والعتمه والكهف !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ليت لقدر أهداني أياك مبكرا لكانت حياتي أقل كركبه وأكثر عذوبه !
..
جميلي أتصدق لو أخبرك بأني أتمنى أن أخذك أنت و طفلتنا ونعرج بعيدا عن تفاهة هذا العالم !
..
لو أني تمردت , لو اني صرخت في وجوهكم , لو أني مع كل صفعه تلطمني ألطمكم صفعات , لو أني أذيتكم  , لكنت غفرت ونسيت كل الذي مضى ولكن للأسف كنت بكماء في حضرة مساوئكم !!
..
الأخلاق ياعزيزي لايفهمها جاهل مثلك , هناك دروس تعلمك الأخلاق , كأن تخجل من نفسك حين يقدم لك أحدهم الطعام كل مره وأنت تأكل تاركاً عليه غسل الأطباق أيضا , كأن تطالب بأقامة نزهه عائليه ثم تتحجج بأعمالك اليوميه حين تقسيم العمل وتأكل معهم دون خجل , تطالب أن تكون ضيفا كل مره وأنت تعلم أن ضيافة الضيف 3 أيام وليس طول العمر , كأن تسافر مع أمرأه أكبر منك في العمر وتقوم هي بـ خدمتك , ياعزيزي أنت وصلت لمرحلة الأنحطاط وتتحدث أيضا عن الأخلاق !*

----------

الفجر 110 (12-27-2015)

----------


## الفجر 110

ما زلت انا هنا

تحياتي

----------


## هكذا أنا

*...
نعود للكتابه لأن لاهناك أحد في هذا العالم يملك القدره على فهمنا , ليس فهمي أني خاصه فأنا مثلي كأي كائن بشري , بالمعنى العام لا أحد يملك القدره على فهم الآخر , ولايريد أن يفهم أيضا ..!!
مقاستنا في الوجع مختلفه , لا أعلم أذا كانت الحروف التي سأكتبها الآن ستكون على مقاس وجعي أم أضيق قليلا , المهم أني أريد أن أخرج من هذهِ الكتابه بشكل مغاير عن الذي بدأت بهِ الآن , والله وحدهُ يعلم كيف سأخرج , ؟؟
**هل سأغلق الشاشه وأنا أضاعف الوجه أم أنُصفه أم أخفيه ؟؟؟!!
..
ثم أنهُ ماهي السعاده ؟!
عمري يقترب من الثلاثين و في هذا العمر تحديداً عجزت عن تحديد السعاده , عن الشيء الذي يجعلنا نبدو سًعداء ىتبهجنا الأعياد وترتسم على ثغورنا الضحكات , عن ذلك الشيء الذي يجعل ذاك العضو المُسمى بالقلب يضج صخبا , يتراقص كالفراشات , يتموج كأغنيه , يُسبح كـ قديس , ؟!
اليوم هو العيد وكان المطلوب مني كما كنت طفله حين أقول عيد أن أبتهج , ولكني عكس ذلك تماما , وجدتني أعزف كآبه !
**حين كنت طفله كانت السعاده بالنسبه لي هي دكاكين الحلوى**
**

وكنت أحسد جارنا الذي يملك بقاله وأظنه سعيداً جداً في حياته لأنه يستطيع أن يأكل متى شاء ولايشترط أن يكون لديه نقود لكي يفتح كيس شيبس أو يتلذذ ب طعم الأسكريم ,... كنت أتمنى حين أكبر أن أملك بقاله مثله ! والعيد بالنسبه لي هي كمية النقود التي نحصل عليها , وسيكون العيد بائسا لو لم أحصل على نقود كـ ذلك العيد الذي عاقبتنا فيه أمي بحرماننا من العيديات , ولم يدخل في جيبي فلسا واحدا !!
لماذا عاقبتنا أمي , هنا الوجع يكاد يتحول إلى قاتل سـ يخنقني لو ذكرت السبب لذلك لن أضاعف الوجع وأنسحب عن هذا السؤال المرير ؟!!
حين أصبحت مراهقه كان العيد بالنسبة لي إبتسامات ويوم نستقبل فيه الآخرين , والآخرين بإمكانهم أن يسعدونا أن كانوا لطفاء , وأن يوجعونا أن كانوا ملاعين !
ملاعين في تسديد الكلمات الجارحه , هذا ما أقصده !
وعندما دخلت الكليه كان العيد هم أصدقائي ! 
أصدقائي الذين أحبوني وقصرت معهم , كم كانوا جميلين حتى في غيابهم !!
لا أتذكر منهم ألا الشيء الجميل و المدهش في الوقت نفسه !!
أظن أن الوجع بدأ يخف تدريجيا عندما وصلت هذهِ المرحله !
حين تخرجت وكان عمري 23 عام كنت أجد السعاده في الحب ! وعيدي هو ! وكنت أتمنى لكل الذين في هذا العالم أن يقعوا في الحب ! ليصبحوا سعداء ....
كان صوته فقط جنتي ! كنت أتسائل حينها مذهوله عن الجنه التي سـ يهديها الرب عباده المؤمنين ! هل ستكون مثل جنتي !
جنتي هو , كلامه المجنون , همسهُ اللذيذ , غزله الرقيق , كان مثل الآلهه يستطيع أن يخلق في داخلي جميع تضادات هذا الكون ! كنت أخافُه وأعشقه , كنت أهرب منه ثم ألجأ إليه ! كان وطن !
كنت حينها أقول آلهي و ربي و خالقي شكراً لأنك أهديتني الجنه مبكرا بدون حساب وبدون آخره ! ولو حدثني جميع الأنبياء عن مباهج الجنه فلن تكون مثل هذهِ الجنه التي أعطيتني أياها !
ولكن الجنه لاتدوم !يبدو أني لم أكن صالحه بما يكفي لأخُلد فيها !
**وحين كبرت قليلاً وتزوجت وأنجبت .................
الحديث هنا سيحيلني شرنقه لاتحسن الأفصاح عن نفسها , أكتفي بـ عيدي هو !
لأن هذا الحديث جعلني أخرج بذكرى جميله بوجع أخف وطأ وهذا ما أريده ..
..

مساء حزين كـ وجع العيد , أو مساء عيد كـ وجه حزين 
1 /10/ 1437*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-02-2016)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أحيانا يجتاحك الحزن ليس لأنك متسربل بـِ مشاعر الحزن , بل لأن هناك فوضى من المشاعر عصيه على التفسير أستوطنت روحك , هذهِ المشاعر ربما تكون ترقب , إنتظار , حياه أخرى , عدم أستيعاب , حب , قلق , خوف , والكثير الكثير ولكن ليس ضمنها الحزن , ولكن كثرتها وسرعتها في اللولوج جعلتك تبدو حزيناً وربما كئيباً ...!!
..
ها أنا الآن أنتظر مولودتي ! أنتظر نورها يبتسم , يداعب قلبي بـ برائة عينيها الصغيرتين !!
ومع ذلك أنا في قمة حزني !
من الصعب عليكِ - يا حبيبتي - أن تعلمي أن مكوثكِ في رحمي كان خارج عن رغبتي , كان مشيئة القدر , وهبة من الرحمن لم أكن أطلبها , ولم أكن أخطط لمجيئك في هذا العالم في هذا الوقت تحديداً , كنت مشغوله بأمومتي الأولى  لأختكِ البكر , و ....كنت أبكي !
عسير عليكِ هذا الأفصاح ! أليس كذلك !
ولكن الشهور التسعه منحتني الرغبه فيكِ , في كونكِ الأبنه الثانيه , والأخت لـ بكري , و رغم التعب أدعو دوما أن يحفظك الرحمن ,جعلتني الشهور التسعه أن أتيقن بأنكِ ستحملين الهدوء والبرائة والبهجه في قلبك ! سأحبكِ وأحبكِ كأختكِ وربما أكثر !
لا أعلم كيف سيكون تقسيم الحب بين الأبناء هل سيكون عادلاً أم أنهُ غير منصف وأميل كل الميل لأحدكما ولكني أدعو الرب أن يمنحني حكمة الأنبياء في العدل !
أريد أن أوزع قلبي عليكما بالتساوي ! دون أن يأتي يوم وتشعر أحدكما بالظلم من ناحية العدل ..
أنهُ لشعور موجع !
..
حبيبتي ! أنتِ تكبرين في بطني كـ قرنفله لملمت أوراقها بـ عنفوان المطر وكل يوم يمضي وأنت تركلين بطني تمنحيني فيه شعور بالسعاده والرغبه في الحياه !
أتمنى أن لاتندمي يوماً على ركلاتك حين تخرجين إلى هذا العالم وتقولين بوجهه : تباً ... يالبؤسك !!
...
ثم أنكِ من ستشبهين ! أختكِ التي أنقسمت الآراء في توجية الشبه نحوها , فيقولون أنها تشبهني وبعضهم تشبه أبيها وعائلته !!
أم أنك لاشبيه لكِ سواكِ ..
..
ربما أني لم أطلبكِ في دعائي ! ولكن دائماً الرب يمنحني أشياء أجمل من التي أطلبها ! طلبت منهُ الكثير ولكنهُ أعطاني الأجمل الذي لم أتوقعه على الأطلاقه !
ومؤمنه أنكِ ستكوني الأجمل من أي شيء في هذا العالم ...
...
أحبكِ ياصغيرتي وأخبري قلبكِ أني أنتظر نبضاته تصرخ في أذني وتخبرني أنها تحبني أماً ! أماً عادله ...
...
متى يشرق فجرك !
أي يوم هو الذي سيتأرخ كـ يوم ميلادك ..
في أي مستشفى سيكون هو هبوبك ..
كم من الشبه ستحملين مني وكم من السعاد سأحمل منكِ ...
هل ستحبين أختكِ أكثر من كل الأصدقاء التس ستكوينها إذا كبرتي !!
هل ستحبين الحياه واللعب و تكوني شقيه مثلها !!
هل سيتملكك الهدوء ...
!!
كيف ستبدين !!
..
في رأسي الكثير من الأسئله ويوماً ما ستجيبين أنتِ عليها وبكل دقه !!
..
نامي ياحبيبتي نامي و أكبري أكثر لتدفعي الهواء لرئتيك حين يقطعوا الحبل السري بيني وبينك ...
13 / 10 / 1437*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-02-2016)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أحيانا يجتاحك الحزن ليس لأنك متسربل بـِ مشاعر الحزن , بل لأن هناك فوضى من المشاعر عصيه على التفسير أستوطنت روحك , هذهِ المشاعر ربما تكون ترقب , إنتظار , حياه أخرى , عدم أستيعاب , حب , قلق , خوف , والكثير الكثير ولكن ليس ضمنها الحزن , ولكن كثرتها وسرعتها في اللولوج جعلتك تبدو حزيناً وربما كئيباً ...!!
..
ها أنا الآن أنتظر مولودتي ! أنتظر نورها يبتسم , يداعب قلبي بـ برائة عينيها الصغيرتين !!
ومع ذلك أنا في قمة حزني !
من الصعب عليكِ - يا حبيبتي - أن تعلمي أن مكوثكِ في رحمي كان خارج عن رغبتي , كان مشيئة القدر , وهبة من الرحمن لم أكن أطلبها , ولم أكن أخطط لمجيئك في هذا العالم في هذا الوقت تحديداً , كنت مشغوله بأمومتي الأولى  لأختكِ البكر , و ....كنت أبكي !
عسير عليكِ هذا الأفصاح ! أليس كذلك !
ولكن الشهور التسعه منحتني الرغبه فيكِ , في كونكِ الأبنه الثانيه , والأخت لـ بكري , و رغم التعب أدعو دوما أن يحفظك الرحمن ,جعلتني الشهور التسعه أن أتيقن بأنكِ ستحملين الهدوء والبرائة والبهجه في قلبك ! سأحبكِ وأحبكِ كأختكِ وربما أكثر !
لا أعلم كيف سيكون تقسيم الحب بين الأبناء هل سيكون عادلاً أم أنهُ غير منصف وأميل كل الميل لأحدكما ولكني أدعو الرب أن يمنحني حكمة الأنبياء في العدل !
أريد أن أوزع قلبي عليكما بالتساوي ! دون أن يأتي يوم وتشعر أحدكما بالظلم من ناحية العدل ..
أنهُ لشعور موجع !
..
حبيبتي ! أنتِ تكبرين في بطني كـ قرنفله لملمت أوراقها بـ عنفوان المطر وكل يوم يمضي وأنت تركلين بطني تمنحيني فيه شعور بالسعاده والرغبه في الحياه !
أتمنى أن لاتندمي يوماً على ركلاتك حين تخرجين إلى هذا العالم وتقولين بوجهه : تباً ... يالبؤسك !!
...
ثم أنكِ من ستشبهين ! أختكِ التي أنقسمت الآراء في توجية الشبه نحوها , فيقولون أنها تشبهني وبعضهم تشبه أبيها وعائلته !!
أم أنك لاشبيه لكِ سواكِ ..
..
ربما أني لم أطلبكِ في دعائي ! ولكن دائماً الرب يمنحني أشياء أجمل من التي أطلبها ! طلبت منهُ الكثير ولكنهُ أعطاني الأجمل الذي لم أتوقعه على الأطلاقه !
ومؤمنه أنكِ ستكوني الأجمل من أي شيء في هذا العالم ...
...
أحبكِ ياصغيرتي وأخبري قلبكِ أني أنتظر نبضاته تصرخ في أذني وتخبرني أنها تحبني أماً ! أماً عادله ...
...
متى يشرق فجرك !
أي يوم هو الذي سيتأرخ كـ يوم ميلادك ..
في أي مستشفى سيكون هو هبوبك ..
هل ستكون ولادتكِ مؤلمه أم أقل إلماً من ولادتي بـِ أختك !
كم من الشبه ستحملين مني وكم من السعاد سأحمل منكِ ...
هل ستحبين أختكِ أكثر من كل الأصدقاء التس ستكوينها إذا كبرتي !!
هل ستحبين الحياه واللعب و تكوني شقيه مثلها !!
هل سيتملكك الهدوء ...
هل ستبدين أجمل من أختكِ أم أقل جمالاً , في الحقيقه دوماً أدعو أن تكوني بذات الجمال المتساوي معها, و الذي تعجز فيه العيون عن تحديد الأجمل بينكما كي لاتدب الغيره بينكما !!
!!
..
في رأسي الكثير من الأسئله ويوماً ما ستجيبين أنتِ عليها وبكل دقه !!
..
نامي ياحبيبتي نامي و أكبري أكثر لتدفعي الهواء لرئتيك حين يقطعوا الحبل السري بيني وبينك ...
13 / 10 / 1437*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-02-2016)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
عزيزي !
من السيء جداً أن أجيد التعبير كتابه بينما أعجز عن الكلام في نقاش معك , وأعلم جيداً أن رسالتي هذه ربما تتبلور بشكل أو بآخر إلى معنى لايمت لها بصله , أنها عادة البشر بينهم وسبب أختلافهم هو سوء الفهم !!
سأقسم لك يميناً أن هذا هو الصدق الذي كان علي أن أقوله اليوم ...
كنت مستائه وكنت على وشك أن أدخل موجة الأكتئاب ! تسألني السبب ..
وأجيبك بجواب لايشبهني , وأنت تعلم يقينا أن هذا الجواب لايشبهني , أنت الذي كنت على وشك أن تعرفني أكثر من نفسي ...
تعاتبني على هذا الجواب , وعليه تفرض البنود والقوانين ! وكلها ياعزيزي لاتهمني ..
ثم تسأل ماهو الشيء الذي صنعته لك كي أستحقك! وأنت تعلم منذ عرفتك وأنا بكل الإمكانيات المتوفره لدي عملت ,, ولم يبقى نافد واحد مفتوح ألا و كنت شاركتك فيه ! أنا التي لم يتلوث لساني يوماً بتذكير فضائلي عليك , ومن العار أن أتحدث في شي يخص المال ! وكنت قد منحتك روحي قبلها ! وروحي ياسيدي أغلى علي أكثر من المال ..
ها أنت تعيد حساباتك معي وكأني المستبده الناكره لكل شيء صنعته لي ! أنا لم أطالبك في أيام الخطوبه بنفقة شهريه ! ودخلت معك جمعيه ! ودفعت من مهري ! ولم أطالبك بنصيفة الصاله وبقية الأشياء ! والنقود التي أحصل عليها من التدريس كنت أضعها في الشقه ! ومن ثم العيديه ومن ثم ... أتعلم كم أحتقر نفسي وأنا أذكر هذهِ الأشياء والله وحدهُ يعلم أنها حتى لم تمر في خاطري !!
أتعلم ماذا كان في خاطري ...
أخبرتك بالحقيقه وتجاهلتها وحتى لم تناقشها ..!!
أنا كنت أحبك للدرجة التي أخشى فيها أن تذهب للأخرى ! و شككت في الأمر حين صدر صوت فتاه من هاتفك ! وتذكرت الأشياء التي كنت أحاول نسيانها ! كم تقتلني فكرة أنك تخوننني ! أنك تحادث أخرى ! أنك تحب غيري ..
هذه الفكره صدقني لو صدرت منها بعض البوادر س تقتلني !
هذا فقط ماكان يخفيني !
مايعصرني ! مايؤلمني !
وأنت اليوم تذهب عن كل هذا وتتحدث بشأن المال ! بشأن السفر ...بشأن الخصوصيه !
ربما تكون على حق !
كان من اللازم أن لا أحبك بذاك القدر ! كان من اللازم أن أدعك تعيش حياتك كما ينبغي !
ولكن ليس لأنك رجل كما صرحت !
أنا أمرأه أيضاً وسأحاول أن أعيش كما أبتغي !
سأفعل كما تفعل تماما لازياده ولانقصان ! 
...
يوم سيء لدرجة الرغبه في الموت !*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-02-2016)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
..
حين نتحدث عن المنبر الحسيني لانوفيه حقه , فـ نعلم جيداً ماذا صنع هذا المنبر من خلال  توجيه أبنائه إلى الإسلام المتمثل في سلوك أهل البيت عليهم السلام ونظرتهم إلى الحياه والكون , ولايقتصر على ذلك بل هو أيضاً مدرسه لشتى العلوم والثقافه من تاريخ وعقائد وأدب وتفسير نصوص وعلوم أخرى , ولكي يكون هذا المنبر ساطع ولهُ قدسيه وهيبه لابد أن يكون الخطيب الذي يعتليه يملك مؤهلات معينه  لكي يجعل هناك أتصال وثيق بين المنبر و الأمه بحيث لاتنفر منه وتتسمم من بعض الأحاديث الغير موزونه !
ولعل الوحده الأسلاميه هي أفضل مايصنعها الخطيب في هذا المجال وحين يتحدث الخطيب الشيعي لأبنائه عن مصائب أهل البيت عليهم السلام ويشطر البكاء والنواح بين أبناء العامه وأبناء الساده ويقول أين الساده أستمعوا إلى 

13 / 10 / 1437*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-02-2016)

----------


## الفجر 110

تحياتي ودعائي

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يُقال : أن الأنسان يستطيع أن يهرب من نفسه لكنهُ لايستطيع الهروب من قدره , وأنا هربت من نفسي طويلاً , هربتُ من نفسي للحد الذي جعلني فيه لا أعرفني , لا أعرف مالذي أحبه وماالذي أكرهه , مالذي أرغب فيه ومالذي أنفر منه , أحلامي فقدتُها , أفكاري تبعثرت , القيم الممله التي كنت دائما أرددها بتُ أجدها كـ قناع تنكري ترتديها في مناسبه معينه أو مع أشخاص تلائمهم , كل شيء أصبح قابل للتغيير , وكل شيء في الوقت ذاته أصبح لايهم , ثم أيضا تركتُ أي شيء يجلب لـِ قلبي العناء ,مثلاً أن أنزعج من كلام أحدهم السيء حتى وأن كنت أحبه ,أن أبرر أخطاء الكثير وأقول في داخلي مجرد هفوه ولكنه يحمل قلب ابيض , أن أتفقد الجميل في كل شخص وأغض البصر عن مساؤه ,أن أتذكر الأشياء الجيده التي حصلت لي قبل أن أنام وأعاتب نفسي على أخطائي , أن أنسى الماضي وعثراته وأرسم لوحه تجميليه لكُل أحد لطمني واقول نحنُ أبناء اليوم , أن أسامح لأرتاح وأصفح لأنسى .....هذهِ كلها ليست من خصالي ولكني بتُ أتقنها الآن لأنه ليس لدي وقت لتصفية الحساب وفتح باب الحقد وسيل طويل من الحروب الكلاميه التي لاتنتهي !!!
...
ثم أنه قدري أن أهرب إلى شخص لايشبهُني في الوقت الذي أصبح الذي يشبهني لا أعرفه !!

21 / 10 / 1438*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (07-21-2017)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كيف أطرد كل هذا الظلام الذي أستعمر قلبي ؟!
فجأه وبدون مقدمات تجد نفسك معتماً تشع بالغربه , تفوح منك رائحة الوحده والتعب ,تفترسك ملامح الوجع , يقيدك الغضب وسيل من الأشياء التي تجلب التعاسه , كل هذا وأنت تتسائل كيف أكون سعيدا في زحمه كـ هذا ؟؟؟؟!!
أريد نفسي ! أجل أريد نفسي ..
أريد أن أكون حره , أعيدوا لي حياتي التي سرقتموها ...؟ 
لماذا مهمة الأمهات لاتنتهي أبدا بينما مهمة الأباء تنتهي في بصمة الخروج من العمل ؟! 
ومن أين لنا كل هذا المزاج لأن يتبعثر نومنا عدة مرات ومن ثم نمارس المهمات التي لاتهنتهي ثم نعيد ممارستها ونبقى بعد ذلك في أوج السعاده ؟؟
أنتم تكذبون ,, أنتم لستم سعداء ...
لو كنتم سعداء لما تسللت لكم مشاعر تعيسه كـ الغيره والكراهيه والتذمر والحقد من كل شخص يعيش دقائق من السعاده ..
لا أعلم لماذا علينا أن نعيش حياه مقيده هذه ؟!
ستقولون كلكم لأن الجنه تحت أقدام الأمهات ...
أن تكون وظيفتي خاده ومربيه وطباخه ومعلمه وأن أتناسى نفسي كليا ... 
أن أحتاج إلى مئات من التوسلات فقط ليشفق عليّ وأستنشق قليلا من الهواء ...
أن لا أعمل لا أدرس لا أقرأ لاشيء أن أكون نكره وأم فقط ... أم فقط !!
يقيمني من حولي على طريقة أختياري لملابس أطفالي وكيف أنظف بيتي وماهي الأطعمه التي أطهيها لهم ....؟!!
لكن أنا ماذا أريد ماذا أحلم وماذا أحب وكيف أنا ...لايهم ..!!
أنها عبوديه للأسف !
ولاشك أن هناك شيء غيرعادل كالعاده فيما يخص مسألة تقسيم المهمات بين الوادلين كـ غيرها من الأشياء الغير عادله أيضا لنا نحن معشر النساء ..!!
ماذا أريد الان :!!
أريد أن أبصق في وجه المجتمع وهذا الوطن ثم أهاجر بعيدا إلى هناك حيث أعيش مثلما يعيش الذكور ....
..
خرج هذا الكلام من قلب ممتلىء بالظلام ...وللأسف لم يجد النور بعد !

*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-30-2017)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ونشتاق !
حين نشتاق لايعني أننا نود العوده إلى ذلك العمر بإكمله , نحن نشتاق لـ جزء منها , هذا الجزء الذي تتمخض فيه مشاعر فرح ونكهة إبتسامه , هذا الجزء الذي يعانق ضوء قمر خافت تتوسد لهُ الروح رهبه , هذا الجزء التي تتسع لهُ الذاكره ويضحك عليه الكلام , هذا الجزء الذي ينبت في ضلعه غصنا أخضر وتتفتح لأجله زهور القرنفل , ذلك الجزء فقط هو الذي يحمل معه عمر بأكمله !!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-30-2017)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ونشتاق !
حين نشتاق لايعني أننا نود العوده إلى ذلك العمر بإكمله , نحن نشتاق لـ جزء منها , هذا الجزء الذي تتمخض فيه مشاعر فرح ونكهة إبتسامه , هذا الجزء الذي يعانق ضوء قمر خافت تتوسد لهُ الروح رهبه , هذا الجزء التي تتسع لهُ الذاكره ويضحك عليه الكلام , هذا الجزء الذي ينبت في ضلعه غصنا أخضر وتتفتح لأجله زهور القرنفل , ذلك الجزء فقط هو الذي يحمل معه عمر بأكمله !!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-30-2017)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ونشتاق !
حين نشتاق لايعني أننا نود العوده إلى ذلك العمر بإكمله , نحن نشتاق لـ جزء منها , هذا الجزء الذي تتمخض فيه مشاعر فرح ونكهة إبتسامه , هذا الجزء الذي يعانق ضوء قمر خافت تتوسد لهُ الروح رهبه , هذا الجزء التي تتسع لهُ الذاكره ويضحك عليه الكلام , هذا الجزء الذي ينبت في ضلعه غصنا أخضر وتتفتح لأجله زهور القرنفل , ذلك الجزء فقط هو الذي يحمل معه عمر بأكمله !!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-30-2017)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*ثم ماذا ..؟!!
كـ منزل ملعون غادره أصحابه يعج بالخربات وتفوح منه رائحة قمامه تقطع النسل بنتانتها هو شعور العتمه التي أعيشها بداخلي , هنُاك حيث تئن الذاكره , ويخشع القلق , هنُاك حيث يؤذن الجرح ولاهنُاك من يستمع ولاصلاه تقُام , هنُاك حيث تبتهل الدموع بدون أدعيه ...!!
أتفقد اليوم والأمس والذي قبله وربما الذي بعده ...أبحث في كل الساعات عن ساعه واحده تخصني ولا أجد , أفتش في مخبأ الإبتسامه عن همسة الفرح فأجدها كاذبه , حتى الحزن أخاف أن أظهره , ليس هنُاك صوت مسموع , ليس هنُاك صراخ وضجه , هنُاك فقط هدوء وعاصفه لاتتجرأ على الخروج ...!!
يأتي الليل ويأتي معهُ آخره فـ يأتي معه الحزن , الدموع , الغصه , القلق , الصراخ , الوحده , الوجع ...وكل الأشياء الصادقه !!
والشيء الصادق يعذب الروح ولايقتلها ..؟!
ثمة معاناه نعيشها لكننا نجهل أسبابها , ربما نكون نحن سببها والأغلب ذلك, و لكن الضياع الكبير مع النفس جعلنا غير قادرين على تحديد السبب !!
مالذي نحتاجه لنعود صالحين للعيش ؟!
ربما نحتاج أحدا ما يترجم هذا الشعور , أحدا ما يضع نفسه موضعنا لـ يفهم ماذا نريد , نحتاج أحد ما بـ يديه منديل يهدأ كل هذه البراكين التي تهدد بالأنفجار ...
ولكن هذا الأحد يجهل قيمة الأشياء البسيطه , وأن الكلمات بإمكانها أن تبعث الروح من جديد ,..!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWxdc6y_9_Q

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
"تعرف فقط أنك نضجت حين تتحدث عن مساؤك بكل شفافيه , حين يجف الصبغ في فمك ........" ثم يصرخ أحد أطفالك فيما الآخر يبرحه ضربا ولاتنتهي المشاكسه ويزيد الأزعاج ..هنا تدرك أن الفكره التي في رأسك هربت بعيدا وأدوات الكتابه تشوهت ..وكل الذي عليك فعله أن تترك هذه الصفحه بدون أن تشوهها أيضا فلاسبيل للكتابه ولحضور الفكره في وجود هؤولاء الشياطين الصغيره !!*

----------

بحر الشوق (03-13-2018)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*
**يوما ما ستنسى أن تضع ملحاً في الطعام , يوما ما سيضج أطفالك بالصراخ وأنت غير قادر على أسكاتهم , يوما ما ستحتاج إلى سيل من التوسلات للعثور على سياره تنقلك إلى مكان ما , يوما ما سيلازمك أطفالك إلى كل مكان حتى دورة المياه , يوما ما ستفقد متعة المشاهده والقهوه والقرائه والتنزه والتأمل وطعم الشكلاته , يوما ما ستسكب عليك القهوه بدل أن تشربها , ستتسخ ملابسك الجديده , ستنظف مرارا وتكرار وينكسر ظهرك دون أن تجد المكان نظيفا , يوما ما ستسهر الليل بأطوله بكاء على الصفعه التي أطعمتها طفلك المشاكس , يوما ما ستنفجر وتصرخ لا أريد أن أكون أما ..لا أريد الجنه , لا أريد الأطفال , لا أريد هذا العالم ...أريد حياتي , ولو جزء منها جزء خاص فقط تستطيع فيه أن تمارس أبسط الأشياء القادره على إسعادك ...
سيقول أحدكم يوما ما أيضا كنتي تتوسلين تضرعا للرب ليرزقك أطفال , يوما ما ايضا كنتِ تبكي لأن الحمل لم يكتمل و يوما ما أبتسم طفل في وجهك فأوقظ حلم الأمومه في داخلك , يوما ما طبع طفل قبله في جبينك فـ شممتِ را~حة الجنه , يوما ما غريزة الأمومه تدفقت ....؟!!!
فعلا ...نحنُ البشر تدفعنا غريزة الأمومه للإنجاب ,يفتننا رؤية الأولاد ممسكين بأيدي والديهم .. أنهم الفتنه القاتله في هذه الحياه ..
ولكننا لم نروض أطباعنا خلال تربيتهم , لم نقرأ ماذا يحتاج الطفل ومالسلوك الواجب إتباعه حياله , حتى أعصابنا باهته تشتعل سريعا , كان علينا مسبقا أن نضع انفسنا في قائمة الأختبار مع طفل ليس لنا , أن نضع الفكره هي أنك ستكون ملتزم بتعليمه كل شيء من الصفر , إبتداء من شرب الحليب وإنتهاء بمالانهايه ! ....أنه يبقى يتعلم ويتعلم والمفروض أن يتعلم في كل مرحله وأن تغير أنت من أطباعك لتتفق مع طريقة تكوينه هو , لأن هذا الطفل الذي يحمل نصفه جيناتك ونصفه الآخر طريقة تربيتك غير قادر على التغيير إلا من خلالك أنت ...
أنها لمهمه صعبه على الأطلاق أن تكون ملزم بـها 24 ساعه حتى أنفاسهم خلال النوم عليك أن تقيسها جيدا وأن تعرف هل هم يتنفسون حزنا أم فرحا ...!!
..
*
*أعترف أني لست راضيه عن نفسي أتجاههم , وأحيانا أود أن أهاجر بعيدا ولا أحمل ذنبهم , ...ثم أعترف أن كل شيء في هذه الحياه كان سهلا من الدرسه إلى العمل إلى العثور على اصدقاء إلى العلاقات المرتبكه إلى الحب ....كل شيء كان أسهل بكثير من التربيه وأخطائها وأن أكون أم تفقد أعصابها عند كل نوبة غضب !*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*أعترافات*
*" لازلت أحلم بأن أكون يوما شيئا ما , أن أضع تعريف قبل أسمي , أن أمارس شيء أحبه وأبدع فيه , أن يكون هذا الشيء يشبهني كثيرا , قد يكون الطريق صعب للوصول إلى ذلك الحلم , لكني أؤمن أن الرب سيهديني يوما هذه الفرصه , أنهُ يعدُني بذلك والرب لايخلف وعده "
..
" أني أندم كثير على نوبات الغضب التي تجتاحني مع أطفالي , وكل ليله تقريبا أحاول أن أبرمج نفسي على الهدوء ثم أستيقظ وأجُدني فسدت كل شيء في النهار وأعود إلى الغضب والصراخ , هل أطفالي هم السبب أم أنا ..لا أعلم "
..
" طفتي الكبيره تشبهني كثيرا في صمتها مع الآخرين , في سكونها مع الأطفال وبكائها إتجاه كل شيء , في خوفها من المياه والأماكن المرتفعه والحشرات والطيور والشخصيات الكرتونيه المتنكره , وهذا يزعجني , لا أريدها أن تكون نسخه مني , أن هذهِ النسخه تحترق وتحترق ولا أحد يرى مدى أشتعالها , أنها تذوب وتنطفىء ولا أحد يشعر بدموعها , أحيانا أفرح عندما تصرخ في وجهي متمرده , اريدها أن تصرخ في وجه كل شيئ من دون خوف , ولكنه بالنهايه وحدي انا من تتمرد عليه والعالم تواجهه بالصمت "*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*أعترافات 
" أعرف إتجاه الأيمان جيداً ولكني فقدت الطريق إليه , أحب ربي وأذكرهُ كثيراً ولكني لا أعرف كيف أخشع في الصلاه , قلبي يرتل إليه الدعاء ساعة الحزن وساعة الفرح وساعة الصبر وساعة الإنتظار لكن وضوئي غير مكتمل , روحي معلقه بـ حبائله لكنها كل يوم تتسخ , أريدُ عباده تخصني أنا وحدي وتملأني بـه حد إن أصصبح ملاكا لايؤدي أحد "
..
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
تستطيع أن تقف في وجه اي أحد , وأنت قادر على مواجهة أي مرض طارىء يهاجم جسدك الضئيل , وصراخك يكاد يدوي كل من تسول لهُ نفسه لـ يخدش كبريائك , نعم أنت كبرت , كبرت بما يكفي لتكون انت حر نفسك ولاتحتاج أحد ولا أحد قادر أيضا على تغيير مزاجك ...لكن هناك شيئا واحداً قادر على أن يقلب حياتك كلها راسأ على عقب , حبك القديم ...حين أقترب ..أحترقت انت ..!!
كيف هو السحر ...؟!
الحب هو السحر ...هو السحر الأسود الذي يتحدثون عنه ! ولو أني لا أؤمن بالسحر ولكن أؤمن بـ أن الحب هو السحر بعينه ...!
وكـ طفل بقيت أهدهد قلبي كي لا ينبض أكثر بك ويفضحني ...!!
ليس هذا موعدك أبدا ..أذهب ياقلبي إلى أقرب قمامه فأنا لاقوة لي على تحمل نبض ليس لي ...
...*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
كيف لأمرأه شرقية أن تقف بثبات وهي تتقافز على جمر الغيره ؟!
..
ليس هنُاك مايقلقني أو ربما أنا التي أثير القلق لنفسي , وأن أمرأه مثلي تلتزم بالصمت طوال الطريق بينما الأخُرى تدور بالأحاديث والقهقهه مع أخيك وكأنها زوجته فيما أنا خارج الدائره تماما وكأن لاوجود لي وكأن العالم خبأني تحت ردائه , فيكون كل هذا لاشيء ومجرد أحاديث عابره ومن المفترض أن لا أعترض على ذلك , وبالمقابل يجب ان أواصل الصمت ولو تصرفت بمثلما هي تصرفت لأصبحت كائن مشبوه يُخاف منه ,,, ثم هذهِ المقاسات تعبت منها كثيرا ومن الواجب والممنوع ....ثم عليكم أن تلتزموا بمبادئكم على الجميع أو تخلعوها تماما ...وسحقا لكم !!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
كيف لأمرأه شرقية أن تقف بثبات وهي تتقافز على جمر الغيره ؟!
..
ليس هنُاك مايقلقني أو ربما أنا التي أثير القلق لنفسي , وأن أمرأه مثلي تلتزم بالصمت طوال الطريق بينما الأخُرى تدور بالأحاديث والقهقهه مع أخيك وكأنها زوجته فيما أنا خارج الدائره تماما وكأن لاوجود لي وكأن العالم خبأني تحت ردائه , فيكون كل هذا لاشيء ومجرد أحاديث عابره ومن المفترض أن لا أعترض على ذلك , وبالمقابل يجب ان أواصل الصمت ولو تصرفت بمثلما هي تصرفت لأصبحت كائن مشبوه يُخاف منه ,,, ثم هذهِ المقاسات تعبت منها كثيرا ومن الواجب والممنوع ....ثم عليكم أن تلتزموا بمبادئكم على الجميع أو تخلعوها تماما ...وسحقا لكم !!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*...
كان هناك مايقلقني يابهجة الروح وكنت أعبث بالأحاديث كي تخفف وطأة الضيق عن صدري لكنك لم تكترث , جلست أمامك طويلا كـ حارس مدرسه ينتظر صوت الجرس ليفتح البوابه , ولكنك لم تطرق بوابة الحديث ولم تسمع صوت النداء وبقيت متسمره مكاني وأنت تقلب في الجوال كـ العاده , بينما أتعطش احتياجا لك , غادرتك ولجأت للجوال لأنه دائما هو البديل للأحبه والأصدقاء والأحتياج ...هكذا تتعادل حياتنا تماما ويحُل كل خلاف لم ينشأ بعد فيما ان قلوبنا تنهار ولا أحد يسمع !!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
آلهي !
لقد ضيقوا عليّ هُنا في صدري تماماً حيثُ أتنفس ,...
..
ثم أما بعد..
وتملأني الشكوك وهذا ليس بالشيء الجديد , فأنا كل عام تغزوني أسئلة لا أجابة لها , ووحدهُ الشعور يجيب , والحقيقه مخيفه , ثم يا آلهي ! كل الأيمان الذي تربيت عليه لا يملأ الشعور ويتقازم ويتقازم ومن ثم يتقازم أمام الحقيقه , وأما الحقيقه فـ هي الشيء الذي لاوجود له !
..
نحنُ البشر يا آلهي نضيع في فهم بعضنا , نحنُ نطعن الذين نحبهم بدون قصد , ثم نأتي بـ حسن نيه نؤكد لهم كم نحنُ طيبون وبسطاء ونود لهم الخير وكم نحن آسفون !
هكذا بكل بساطه !
نتحدث عن النيات الطيبه ونريدهم أن يغفروا , نشرع لهم قلوبنا ونقسم لهم بأغلظ الأيمان أنهم وحدهم لاسواهم من ينبضوا فيها ...
ولكننا بالنتيجه نثور ونغضب في السلوك , نستبد ونفرغ كـل الأشياء القبيحه في وجوههم , وكـ عود ثقاب نشتعل لأي خطأ يرتكبوه ..
نحنُ الذين لم يروضنا العمر ولا التجربه , نحنُ الذين ينقصنا دروس تدريبه في فن الأنصات وطول الصبر ...
نحنُ المزمجرون السفاحون بالكلمه ...تربُكنا الدمعه وتدهشنا الضحيه حين تسقط ..!!
..
ثم
هل جربت يوما أن تنصت لـ صوت الوساده قبل أن تنام ؟! 
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

..*
لا أعلم لماذا تتعجب حين أخبرك أن نومي يتضائل كثيرا حين تدخل في راسي أفكار جديده ؟!!
..
ربما تتعجب أكثر ياصديقي لو أخبرتك أنك تعبث بأفكاري كـ ما يعبث الطفل بلعبة يهوى تفكيكها , أنك بارع جداً في تضييق عليّ الفكره رغم أتساعها , أني أكفر معك ...وأحيانا أشعر بالأختناق لأن النتيجه التي توصلت إليها أنت هي الحقيقه المنتصره , ولو أني لا أؤمن بالحقائق , ولكن ماتتوصل إليه أنت -دائما - ما يكون منطقي بالنسبة لي , مربك أنت ...ورغم تحليقك هذا المستفز ألا أني لا أستطيع أن أتخلى عنك بل أؤمن بأن من خلالك سأعثر على ذاتي التي أحلم يوما بالوصول إليها ...!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يوما ما كنت ضيحه , كانت ساقيك ليست طويله بما يكفي لتمسك مقبض الباب وتغلقه , كان لسانك لايقوى على الحديث المنمق وليس حكيم ليناقش قضيه أنت نفسك لاتفهمها , يوما كنت أنت المتهم والجريمه والضحيه في الوقت نفسه , كان الجاني يخرج منها كالشعره من العجين فقط لأنه الأبن البكر , والأبن تعني المذكر ,, والذكر ياصديقي هو الأنسان الوحيد الذي يمتلك حقوق على هذا الكوكب العربي , أما الأنثى فـ هي الخطيئه والوجع والجاريه والغوايه والفتنه الغير قابله لأستقامه ...لذلك يتوجب سقوطها في أي قضيه أن كانت لها أم عليها ..!!
هذهِ القضيه أغُلقت ملفاتها , والروايات التي جائت فيها مجرد أباطيل ...هكذا أقنعونا ,,, لكنها هنا ..في الذاكره ..تزمجر !
أنها تصرخ مع كل وجع جديد , أنها تتراكم مع كل مصيبه , الضحيه وحدها من تشعر بذلك , هي من تموت كل يوم وتود أن ترد الصفعه وتصرخ لتنتصر ...
هي كبرت بما يكفي وكبر معها الجرى الذي لم يندمل أنه يتسع بقي كل شيء مكانه الصوت والصراخ والجريمه ولكنهم نسوا أو تناسوا وقالوا نحنُ أبناء اليوم ...
وكل شيء بالأمس فهو للأمس ...وعليك أيضا أن تنسى !!
...

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يوما ما كنت ضيحه , كانت ساقيك ليست طويله بما يكفي لتمسك مقبض الباب وتفتحه , كان لسانك لايقوى على الحديث المنمق وليس حكيم ليناقش قضيه أنت نفسك لاتفهمها , يوما كنت أنت المتهم والجريمه والضحيه في الوقت نفسه , كان الجاني يخرج منها كالشعره من العجين فقط لأنه الأبن البكر , والأبن تعني المذكر ,, والذكر ياصديقي هو الأنسان الوحيد الذي يمتلك حقوق على هذا الكوكب العربي , أما الأنثى فـ هي الخطيئه والوجع والجاريه والغوايه والفتنه الغير قابله للأستقامه ...لذلك يتوجب سقوطها في أي قضيه أن كانت لها أم عليها ..!!
هذهِ القضيه أغُلقت ملفاتها , والروايات التي جائت فيها مجرد أباطيل ...هكذا أقنعونا ,,, لكنها هنا ..في الذاكره ..تزمجر !
أنها تصرخ مع كل وجع جديد , أنها تتراكم مع كل مصيبه , والضحيه وحدها من تشعر بذلك , هي من تموت كل يوم وتود أن ترد الصفعه وتصرخ لتنتصر ...
هي كبرت بما يكفي وكبر معها الجرح الذي لم يندمل ...أنه يتكاثرسريعا كـ بوباء بكتيري لايمكن أيقافه .. 
بقي كل شيء مكانه :
الصوت والصراخ والجريمه وقفل الباب.. ولكنهم نسوا أو تناسوا وقالوا نحنُ أبناء اليوم ...
وكل شيء بالأمس فهو للأمس ...وعليك أيضا أن تنسى !!
...

*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*أياك أن تهجر المكان أو تحاول عمدا أن تغتال السنين التي رسمت ملامحنا  هنا أكلنا وشربنا وبحروف الحب و الأدبي ثملنا
*

----------

هكذا أنا (10-08-2018)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أن تؤمن بحياه وأن تعيش حياه أخرى لاتشبهها أبداً , أن يكون رأيك مصادر منذ الصغر , أن تكون خياراتك محدوده , أن يكون حبك لربك بمقياس معين , أن تكون كمية الأكسجين التي تدخل رأيتك موزونه , أن تكون مملوك للشخص آخر بمسمى عقد , أن تستأذن في كل مره تريد فيها الخروج أو السفر أو النوم أو الجلوس , أن تقاس أخلاقك بـأثر التربه على جبهتك وكثرة صيامك , أن يختاروا لك أصدقائك وزوجك وأسماء أبنائك , .....أسمح لي أن أخبرك أن حياتك التي تكرهها ليست لأنها سيئه بل لأنك لم تكن أنسانا فضلا أن يملك حياه ..أنت مجرد ربورت لا أكثر !!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (12-11-2018)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بين هذه السطور اجدني 🌹

----------

شبكة الناصرة (12-11-2018)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *..
> أن تؤمن بحياه وأن تعيش حياه أخرى لاتشبهها أبداً , أن يكون رأيك مصادر منذ الصغر , أن تكون خياراتك محدوده , أن يكون حبك لربك بمقياس معين , أن تكون كمية الأكسجين التي تدخل رأيتك موزونه , أن تكون مملوك للشخص آخر بمسمى عقد , أن تستأذن في كل مره تريد فيها الخروج أو السفر أو النوم أو الجلوس , أن تقاس أخلاقك بـأثر التربه على جبهتك وكثرة صيامك , أن يختاروا لك أصدقائك وزوجك وأسماء أبنائك , .....أسمح لي أن أخبرك أن حياتك التي تكرهها ليست لأنها سيئه بل لأنك لم تكن أنسانا فضلا أن يملك حياه ..أنت مجرد ربورت لا أكثر !!*



حتى الربورتات يصنعها انساناً ..

----------

هكذا أنا (12-30-2018)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
22/4..
أنت جميل بما يكفي للحد الذي يجعل هذه السنوات التي عشتها معك قصيره كـ لمح البصر , وفي نفس الوقت عميقه جداً وكأننا خُلقنا معا وألتحمت أرواحنا منُذ المهد ..!*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*حتى القلم أمسى يعاني  لألم
فأصبح يخاف أن يكتب أو يتكلم
*

----------

أموله (06-28-2019)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*...
أدعو دوما أن أكون أم جيده بتصرفاتي معك , وأن لا أسُقط في حياتكِ كلاماً أو فعلاً جارحا لاتنسيه حين الكبر , أخاف ياصغيرتي أن تكون صورتي في ذاكرتك مشوهه كلما تصفحتيها في يوم بائس , أخاف جداً أن أسرق حريتك دون أن أنتبه , أخاف أن تخطييئن يوما وتبررين أن ذنب خطيئتك هو أنا , صدقيني لايهمني أخطائك بقدر مايهمني تشكيلكِ لذاتك , عندما تخطئين أنتِ تعرفين ذلك وتدركين أنهُ بسببكِ أنت دون أن تلقي اللوم على الآخرين , لا أريدكِ تتكأي على أحد لا في الصواب ولا في الخطأ ,, لأننا كلنا نعيش بالطريقه التي نحب والتي من الممكن أن يراها الغير بأنها خاطئه ولكن ليس مهم ذلك ’ المهم أنتِ كيف ترين حياتك وتحبينها لنفسك !!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*...
لو لم يكن لديّ أبناء لكنتُ أكثر شجاعه في خوض معترك الحياه ..
..
لستُ خائفه من الوباء ولكني خائفه من الشعور بالذنب حين أكون بؤره للوباء أنقله لأي أحد دون أن أعلم ..
..
أنت هنُا في أقصى نقطه في اللاوعي يصُعب عليّ أنتزاعك , تأتي مع الأغنيات التي لم أختارها , تأتي كـ هيئة بطل في فيلم رومانسي ,ثم تختبىء بين سطور روايه , أطردُك من أفكاري , أشُردك من أسُمك وصورتك , أضُيعك مع الحروف والكلمات كي لاتأتي , ثم تباغتني فجأه لتأتيني في الحُلم ..
...

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
وتسخر منا الحياه بطريقه خرافيه , 
ونحنُ عاجزون أمامها , نقف مذعورين ونختبىء بالدعاء , تركلنا الأحداث وتقتلنا حيره.. كيف الأنسان يتهاوى إلى هذا الضعف ؟
أن يكون بينك وبين من تحُب حواجز كثيره لايمكنك أن تتخطاها ..
أن يكون الحضن الذي جئت منه يبعثرك قلق ورهبه .
أن تكف عن اللمس فأنت لاتعلم أين يختبىء , ومتى دس أنفه الحقير داخل دمائك ؟
أن تتعفن خلاياك فجأه ..دون أن تدري ...وبعد ماذا ...ثم تتذكر ...من قابلت آخر مره ..من عانقت ...من صافحت....مــ ن قتلت ؟
ثم ماذا أنه الفايروس ..
كالنار يشتعل سريعا ليأكل جميع من أحببتهم / عانقتهم , العناق في حضرة الفايروس أصبح جريمه وجب أن تعُاقب عليها ..
ضميرك لن يهدأ لعصيانك , وأنت لن تكف عن اللوم والتساؤل ؟؟
هنُا وجب عليك أن تُراجع حياتك ..
حياتك التي وجب عليها أن تتغير لتواكب الحدث وتجلب لأحبتك الأمن والسلام...
أن تكون بطلا لأول مره بالأختباء ..
نعم ..بالأختباء ...ودون الحاجه إلى أي قتال ...


*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*.. 
" غالب البشر لديهم نسبة من البرانويا "
الراويه كانت متناهيه في الرعب , ليس رعب الأشباح والعفاريت بل الرعب الأشد فتكا وهو النفس , النفس التي تتدحرج في المجهول كما تتدحرج الصخره في جرف صخري بسرعه هائله وتدمر كل شيء من حولها ومن فرط الدهشه لا أحد قادر على أيقافها , تلك هي النفس حين تتمرد , حين تتلبسها الفكره لتجتر سيل من الذكريات والأحداث الصامته ثم ماتلبث طويلا ألا وجدت نفسها غارقه في لجج الظلمه ولا أحد قادر على أنقادها , ماهي الفكره ؟ فكرة التعاسه مثلا فـ تدريجيا  تجد أن كل شيء من حولك يجلب لك التعاسه , فكره الغيره على أحد تحبه عندما تمتد تتحول إلى شبكه من الشكوك تحيل عالمك إلى هواجس وقلق , فكرة أن تكون ضحيه وأن هذا الكون متآمر عليك فتلعن الطريق والماره وتلعن الأشاره في زحام فظيع فقط لأنك تأخرت عن دوامك , فكرة الأضطهاد والفشل وسيل من المبررات للحظ والأبراج والنظام التي تتوسع بشكل يجعلك متقازم أمام عدد للامتناهي من الخيارات , ....وغيرها الكثير من الأفكار التي تحيل حياتك إلى جحيم , !
الفرق الوحيد بين المريض النفسي والمجنون أن المريض يدرك أن هذه الأفكار لاصحة لها ولكنها تنمو داخله بشكل أو بآخر أما المريض يؤمن بها أيمان مطلق فتفقده حواسه ...!
 ثم تذكرنا الروايه أيضا بشبح الحرمان , وهي أن تتفق مع المجموعه التي تكون معها في ارئها ولباسها ومعتقداتها لكي لاتتعرض للحرمان منهم وتبقى وحيد , هو نفسه تماما الذوبان مع المجتمع بجميع معتقداته وقيمه وأي خروج عنه يحيلك إلى فاسد , رغم أن القيم والأخلاق لها أبعاد مكانيه وزمانيه فتخلف من جيل إلى جيل ومن بلد إلى بلد لكنك محاط بكميه هائله من الضغوط التي تحيلك إلى دميه تحركها قيود المجتمع وألا أصبحت منعزل ...
ثم شبح التمرد الذي جاء من أثر المجتمع المدرسي وتقاسيمه أبتداء من الطفوله إلى المراهقه وحتى الكبر , وهي عندما يتعرض الطفل إلى السخريه والعنف وهو غير قادر على القيام برد فعل أتجاه هذه الأزدرائات  إلى أن يصبح من المجموعه المنبوذه عديمة الثقه بنفسها ثم يكبر ويكبر الضغط عليه حد الأنفجار فيتمرد ويصبح مجرم , أول ضحاياه هم من سخروه عليه وهو طفل....
الراويه تتحدث عن جريمه قتل ولكن هذه الأفكار الفرعيه جعلت منها كنز فلسفي متخم بالمعرفه ...
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*رواية عندما تتمرد الأشباح 
"غالب البشر لديهم نسبة من البرانويا "
الراويه كانت متناهيه في الرعب , ليس رعب الأشباح والعفاريت بل الرعب الأشد فتكا وهو النفس , النفس التي تتدحرج في المجهول كما تتدحرج الصخره في جرف صخري بسرعه هائله وتدمر كل شيء من حولها ومن فرط الدهشه لا أحد قادر على أيقافها , تلك هي النفس حين تتمرد , حين تتلبسها الفكره لتجتر سيل من الذكريات والأحداث الصامته ثم ماتلبث طويلا ألا وجدت نفسها غارقه في لجج الظلمه ولا أحد قادر على أنقادها , ماهي الفكره ؟ فكرة التعاسه مثلا فـ تدريجيا تجد أن كل شيء من حولك يجلب لك التعاسه , فكره الغيره على أحد تحبه عندما تمتد تتحول إلى شبكه من الشكوك تحيل عالمك إلى قلق وهواجس , فكرة أن تكون ضحيه وأن هذا الكون متآمر عليك فتلعن الطريق والماره وتلعن الأشاره في زحام فظيع فقط لأنك تأخرت عن دوامك , فكرة الأضطهاد والفشل وسيل من المبررات للحظ والأبراج والنظام التي تتوسع بشكل يجعلك متقازم أمام عدد للامتناهي من الخيارات , ....وغيرها الكثير من الأفكار التي تحيل حياتك إلى جحيم , !
الفرق الوحيد بين المريض النفسي والمجنون أن المريض يدرك أن هذه الأفكار لاصحة لها ولكنها تنمو داخله بشكل أو بآخر أما المجنون فيؤمن بها إيمان مطلق فتفقده حواسه وتظهر له أشباح أفكاره ...!
ثم تذكرنا الروايه أيضا بشبح الحرمان , وهي أن تتفق مع المجموعه التي تكون معها في ارئها ولباسها ومعتقداتها لكي لاتتعرض للحرمان منهم وتبقى وحيد , هو نفسه تماما الذوبان مع المجتمع بجميع قيمه ومعتقداته وأي خروج عنه يحيلك إلى فاسد , رغم أن القيم والأخلاق لها أبعاد مكانيه وزمانيه فتختلف من جيل إلى جيل ومن بلد إلى بلد لكنك محاط بكميه هائله من الضغوط التي تحيلك إلى دميه تحركها قيود المجتمع وألا أصبحت منعزل ,.وسبب ذلك كله التربيه في الصغر من قبل الأبوين وهي يجب أن تفعل هكذا ولا تفعل هذا وألا تعرضت للحرمان من الحب فيطيعك في كل شيء ..
ثم شبح التمرد الذي جاء من أثر المجتمع المدرسي وتقاسيمه أبتداء من الطفوله إلى المراهقه وحتى الكبر , وهي عندما يتعرض الطفل إلى العنف و السخريه وهو غير قادر على القيام برد فعل أتجاه هذه الأزدرائات إلى أن يصبح من المجموعه المنبوذه عديمة الثقه بنفسها ثم يكبر ويكبر الضغط عليه حد الأنفجار فيتمرد ويصبح مجرم , أول ضحاياه هم من سخروه عليه وهو طفل....
الراويه تتحدث عن جريمه قتل يستميت البطل لكشف خيوطها ولكن هذه الأفكار الفرعيه وغيرها التي لم تتذكر هنا جعلت منها كنز فلسفي متخم بالمعرفه ...
ذكرتني الروايه ب ثمة أقتباسات كتبتها منذ زمن بعيد :
" حين أكرهك فتيقن جيدا إنك تخلق بداخلي شخص لا أحبه ولايشبهني "
" الصفعه التي يستقبلها خد طفل بلا مبرر تحيله إلى مجرم فاسد حين الكبر "*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يتلاعب بالزمن بسحره الخاص دون أن تتوه في زخمه هذه الأحداث , يتفاني في سرد التفاصيل بدقة متناهيه , يتلبسك البطل وتضج لهُ بالبكاء بعد أن رفضتُه محبوبته لأسباب غير واضحه , يغتالك الأحساس بنوبات الأعراض التي تظهر عليه عند كل لقاء لهُ معها أو أنتظار رساله , وأيُ أعراض أنها أعراض الحب حتى تذعن لها وتؤمن  ب : أن أعراض جائحة الحب أقوى من جائحة وباء الكويلرا ....

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يتلاعب بالزمن بسحره الخاص دون أن تتوه في زخمه هذه الأحداث , يتفاني في سرد التفاصيل بدقة متناهيه , يتلبسك البطل وتضج لهُ بالبكاء بعد أن رفضتُه محبوبته لأسباب غير واضحه , يغتالك الأحساس بنوبات الأعراض التي تظهر عليه عند كل لقاء لهُ معها أو أنتظار رساله , وأيُ أعراض أنها أعراض الحب حتى تذعن لها وتؤمن  ب : أن أعراض جائحة الحب أقوى من جائحة وباء الكويلرا ....
هو الذي دامت علاقته معها سنتين أو أقل وبعد رفضها أنتظرها أكثر من نصف قرن لـ يخبرها في يوم وفاة زوجها : أنه لازال يحبها بأخلاصه الأبدي..

..
أن كان ثمة روايه توهبك حياه أخرى فلا رواية أفضل من هذه تفعل ذلك ..!!

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* .. 
الحب حين يتخطى حدود المنطق ويصبح عصيا على التفسير , حين يكون بين وجهتين متضادتين كـ سماء تنطوي لـ تقبل الأرض , وكـ لليل يمتزج مع النهار دون أعتراف بالتوقيت , ويضج بعدد للامتناهي من الفروق الشاسعه , هنُا يتحول إلى جائحة وكلما حاولت أن تتخلص منه كلما ألتصق بك أكثر وأكثر ..
..
حين تؤمن بأن آلهك عظيما وبعثك لتكون لنفسك رساله ساميه ترتقي بالبشريه , حتما ستكون أنسان عظيم ..
..
بـ حياة طفل لم يتجاوز الخامسه :
*
*أن حياتي كلها تبدأ مع الشروق , وأن الصباح هو يوم ولادتي من جديد , أبدأ يومي بـ حماس كبير ,وبنوايا صادقه , لا أذكر الماضي ولا أفكر بالغد , يدهشني الأبتكار وأي معلومه تدخل رأسي تحيله إلى كومة أسئلة , ومع كل فكره أو حركه يعبرني سؤال يتبعه سؤال , وأن الحياه مع عائلتي جنه حتى لو كنت محتجزا في خزانه , معهم لا أفكر بالأشياء الغير موجوده , وحتى النواقص أمام ضحكاتهم معي كمال , ربما لم أتمكن من رؤية الشمس ولكن خيوطها الذهبيه تنساب بخجل إلى غرفتي فأبتهج أنها لازالت تذكرني وتحيي بداخلي أمل بـ أن غدا سيكون أجمل , ألعب وأفكك القطع وأركب البيوت والأشكال بـ حسب رغبتي وأبني عالم بيدي  فقط ثم أنسج قصة لفتاه يلاحقها وحش وتهرب , أو لولد يلعب مع أصدقائه ويركل الكره في المرمى , خيالاتي تنمو وتنمو بين أشيائي الصغيره دون أن يقتلني الملل , وأتعس شيء يطرأ على يومي أن تنام أختي الصغيره عني أو أنام عنها فـ هذا الحدث يفسد يومي بأكمله لأننا أعتدنا أن نتشارك ألعابنا معا وضحكاتنا وقصصنا وأغانينا وملابسنا وحتى قطع الشوكلاته نتقاسمها معا ...
وحين تقول أمي أنتهى وقت الجلوس وجاء وقت النوم أشعر بأن العالم سينتهي لحظتها وأخشى أن تفوتني أشياء كثيره فلازلتُ أرغب بالمزيد من اللعب والتعليم والمشاهده فأطلب منها أن تحكي لنا قصه ليطول الوقت أكثر ثم أطلب منها أن تعلمني الأرقام ثم أسألها ماهو الباب والسرير بالأنجليزي , وأخترع أسئله وأسئله كي لا ننام لأني متيقنه بأن أمي ستجيب وبحماس كبير أيضا ,....لكنها بعد قليل تحتال علي بـ أن الغد و مع الشروق سيكون هناك المزيد من اللعب وستعلمني أشياء لم يسبق أن علمتني أياها من قبل وستعمل معي عمل فني جديد لكي أغمض عيني وأنام ....ولازلت لا أعلم لماذا يربكني النوم ويشعرني بأنهُ نهاية العالم ؟!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*"مسلسل شغف "
كـ معجزه حين يدهش الناظرين له , يسرق حواسهم ويقلب أفئدتهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ثم مايلبث طويلا حتى تضج بهُ الروح ذهولا وأنحناء , تذعن تحت قديمه تذللاً كـ ما يذعن عاشق تحت غواية أمرأه فاتنة الجمال , تريد أن تفسر سر هذا السحر الذي قالوا عنهُ أكذوبه فتجد نفسك عائما في بحر متخم بالحقائق , أنهُ يرسمك ثم ينحتك ويكتبك وكثير ما يقرؤك , أنهُ الفن ..
يحدث أحياناً أن يأسرنا الفن ويلوذ بنا في وادي سحيق لانعرف كنهه , أن تجذبنا مسرحيات شكسبير وتساؤلات أبطاله المليئه بالفلسفه , أن نعيش حياه أخرى مع ديكنز ونعوم غضبا وحباًً مع أحداث رواياته , أن تسلبنا لوحات دافنشي فـ نحاول فك شفرتها ولانستطيع , أن يرافقنا دستوفيسكي بـ مصباحهُ السحري ليكشُف لنا عن مواطن الظلمه في نفوسنا فيصبح هو أقرب من إلينا من أي صديق , أن ترهقنا قصيده محمود درويش فنتألم ونبكي معه , ثم تسعدنا قصيده لـ نزار قباني فـ نضج بالحب ونبتسم ...
يحدث أن تكون مهووس بالفن لكنك لاتنتجه , تعيش قصص الفنانين وأنت ليس فنان , تتراكم فيك جميع الأمراض النفسيه التي تنتابهم دون أن تضع أعتبارا إلى أي أحد , مثلهم تماما هم اللذين لايهمهم أرضاء المجتمع بقدر مايهمهم أرضاء أنفسهم , أنهم أحرار ذاتيا ولايحق لأي قانون على وجه البشريه أن يقيد عقولهم , هكذا هم عندما يخلقون الأبداع كأنهم آلهه يجمعون كل تناقضات العالم على طاوله واحده , فـ تصور مثلاً لو كان الشيطان يأتي ليفسد عهر الملاك , و كانت الحياه أشبه بمعبد يصلي فيه الشياطين , و الأموات يرقصون بينما الأحياء في سبات عميق , ولو كانت السماء برغم أتساعها يد خانقه و القمر أشبه برغيف خبز يتآكل في أيدي فقير , والأرض كره صغيره يركلها رجال السلطه بأرجلهم دون أكتراث ,....
هل جربت يوما أن تكفر بـ كل الحقائق الموجوده في هذا العالم وتفكر وحدك ؟؟
..
" شغف "
هذا المسلسل الذي أتفق الجميع على انه مسلسل تافه لايغني ولايسمن من جوع أثار في عقلي صخب لا أستطيع أن تهدئته ألا بالكتابه عنها فـ ربما أزلت عني كل هذه التساؤلات التي لم تربك أحد , أن تكون مهووسا بالفن مثل " دانه " وتسحرك اللوحه والأوان ويذهلك كل أثار الأبداع بين الفرشاه وهذا الخيال الامتناهي , أن تحاول أن ترسم لكنك لاتصل إلى مستوى الأبتكار , وكل ماتنجبه فرشاتك هي أجنه مشوهه لاتصلح للعرض ولا الدهشه , ثم تسرق أفكار غيرك وتدونها بأسمك وتعيش هذا المجد العظيم وتؤمن فيه أنهُ لك وحدك , هذا الأيمان الذي أوصل دانه إلى الهذيان , دانه التي صدح أسمها بلوحاتها العميقه التي كسرت كل من ينافسها في الساحه , هاهي تسقط سقطه مذويه بعد أن بانت الحقيقه وظهر أن كل هذا المجد صنيعة أنسان أخر كان " زوجها "...
وكل مايربطها بالفن هو الشغف فقط , هذا الأنكسار الذى محى تاريخها بجرة قلم قتلها ,فـ ما كانت لها حيله ألا أن تدس السم في كأس العصير لها ولعشيقها الذي تبنت موهبته لـ يرسم لها على حد زعمها أفكارها وتبتكر طريقة موت كي يتم تدوين أسمها وأسمه في التاريخ ..**هل جربت يوما أن يتملكك الشغف بشيء حد أن تغرق فيه دون أن تنجو ؟!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*"مسلسل شغف "
كـ معجزه حين يدهش الناظرين له , يسرق حواسهم ويقلب أفئدتهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ثم مايلبث طويلا حتى تضج بهُ الروح ذهولا وأنحناء , تذعن تحت قدميه تذللاً كـ ما يذعن عاشق تحت غواية أمرأه فاتنة الجمال , تريد أن تفسر سر هذا السحر الذي قالوا عنهُ أكذوبه فتجد نفسك عائما في بحر متخم بالحقائق , أنهُ يرسمك ثم ينحتك ويكتبك وكثيرا ما يقرؤك , أنهُ* *الفن* *..
يحدث أحياناً أن يأسرنا الفن ويلوذ بنا في وادي سحيق لانعرف كنهه , أن تجذبنا مسرحيات شكسبير وتساؤلات أبطاله المليئه بالفلسفه , أن نعيش حياه أخرى مع ديكنز ونعوم غضبا وحباًً مع أحداث رواياته , أن تسلبنا لوحات دافنشي فـ نحاول فك شفرتها ولانستطيع , أن يرافقنا دستوفيسكي بـ مصباحهُ السحري ليكشُف لنا عن مواطن الظلمه في نفوسنا فيصبح هو أقرب إلينا من أي صديق , أن ترهقنا قصيده محمود درويش فنتألم ونبكي معه , ثم تسعدنا قصيده لـ نزار قباني فـ نضج بالحب ونبتسم ...
يحدث أن تكون مهووس بالفن لكنك لاتنتجه , تعيش قصص الفنانين وأنت ليس فنان , تتراكم فيك جميع الأمراض النفسيه التي تنتابهم دون أن تضع أعتبارا إلى أي أحد , مثلهم تماما ,هم اللذين لايهمهم أرضاء المجتمع بقدر مايهمهم أرضاء أنفسهم , أنهم أحرار ذاتيا ,ولايحق لأي قانون على وجه الأرض أن يقيد عقولهم , هكذا هم عندما يخلقون الأبداع كأنهم آلهه يجمعون كل تناقضات العالم على طاوله واحده , فـ تصور مثلاً لو الشيطان أتى بتفاني ليفسد عهر الملاك , و كانت الحياه أشبه بمعبد يصلي فيه الشياطين , و الأموات يرقصون بينما الأحياء في سبات عميق , ولو كانت السماء برغم أتساعها يد خانقه و القمر أشبه برغيف خبز يتآكل في أيدي فقير , والأرض كره صغيره يركلها المجانين بأرجلهم دون أكتراث , ....
هل جربت يوما أن تكفر بـ كل الحقائق الموجوده في هذا العالم وتفكر وحدك ؟؟
..
" شغف "
هذا المسلسل الذي أتفق الجميع على انه مسلسل تافه لايغني ولايسمن من جوع أثار في عقلي صخب لا أستطيع تهدئته ألا بالكتابه عنها فـ ربما أزلت عني كل هذه التساؤلات التي لم تربك أحد , أن تكون مهووسا بالفن مثل "* *دانه* *" وتسحرك اللوحه والألوان ويذهلك كل أثار الأبداع بين الفرشاه وهذا الخيال الامتناهي , أن تحاول أن ترسم لكنك لاتصل إلى مستوى الأبتكار , وكل ماتنجبه فرشاتك هي أجنه مشوهه لاتصلح للعرض ولا الدهشه , ثم تسرق أفكار غيرك وتدونها بأسمك وتعيش هذا المجد العظيم وتؤمن فيه أنهُ لك وحدك , هذا الأيمان الذي أوصل "**دانه**" إلى الهذيان ,* *دانه* *التي صدح أسمها بلوحاتها العميقه التي كسرت كل من ينافسها في الساحه , هاهي تسقط سقطه مذويه بعد أن بانت الحقيقه وظهر أن كل هذا المجد صنيعة أنسان ميت كان " زوجها "...
وكل مايربطها بالفن هو الشغف فقط , هذا الأنكسار الذى محى تاريخها بجرة قلم . قتلها ,فـ ما كانت لها حيله ألا أن تدس السم في كأس العصير لها ولعشيقها الذي تبنت موهبته لـ يرسم لها على - حد زعمها- أفكارها وتبتكر طريقة أخرى للخلود وهي موته عشاق تشبه إلى حد ما روميو وجولييت كي يتم تدوين أسمها وأسمه في التاريخ ..**هل جربت يوما أن يتملكك الشغف بشيء حد أن تغرق فيه دون أن تنجو ؟!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*"مسلسل شغف "
كـ معجزه حين يدهش الناظرين له , يسرق حواسهم ويقلب أفئدتهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ثم مايلبث طويلا حتى تضج بهُ الروح ذهولا وأنحناء , تذعن تحت قدميه تذللاً كـ ما يذعن عاشق تحت غواية أمرأه فاتنة الجمال , تريد أن تفسر سر هذا السحر الذي قالوا عنهُ أكذوبه فتجد نفسك عائما في بحر متخم بالحقائق , أنهُ يرسمك ثم ينحتك ويكتبك وكثيرا ما يقرؤك , أنهُ* *الفن**..**يحدث أحياناً أن يأسرنا الفن ويلوذ بنا في وادي سحيق لانعرف كنهه , أن تجذبنا مسرحيات شكسبير وتساؤلات أبطاله المليئه بالفلسفه , أن نعيش حياه أخرى مع ديكنز ونعوم غضبا وحباًً مع أحداث رواياته , أن تسلبنا لوحات دافنشي فـ نحاول فك شفرتها ولانستطيع , أن يرافقنا دستوفيسكي بـ مصباحهُ السحري ليكشُف لنا عن مواطن الظلمه في نفوسنا فيصبح هو أقرب إلينا من أي صديق , أن ترهقنا قصيده محمود درويش فنتألم ونبكي معه , ثم تسعدنا قصيده لـ نزار قباني فـ نضج بالحب ونبتسم ...
يحدث أن تكون مهووس بالفن لكنك لاتنتجه , تعيش قصص الفنانين وأنت ليس فنان , تتراكم فيك جميع الأمراض النفسيه التي تنتابهم دون أن تضع أعتبارا إلى أي أحد , مثلهم تماما ,هم اللذين لايهمهم أرضاء المجتمع بقدر مايهمهم أرضاء أنفسهم , أنهم أحرار ذاتيا ,ولايحق لأي قانون على وجه الأرض أن يقيد عقولهم , هكذا هم عندما يخلقون الأبداع كأنهم آلهه يجمعون كل تناقضات العالم على طاوله واحده , فـ تصور مثلاً لو الشيطان أتى بتفاني ليفسد عهر الملاك , و كانت الحياه أشبه بمعبد يصلي فيه الشياطين , و الأموات يرقصون بينما الأحياء في سبات عميق , ولو كانت السماء برغم أتساعها يد خانقه و القمر أشبه برغيف خبز يتآكل في أيدي فقير , والأرض كره صغيره يركلها المجانين بأرجلهم دون أكتراث , ....
هل جربت يوما أن تكفر بـ كل الحقائق الموجوده في هذا العالم وتفكر وحدك ؟؟
..
" شغف "
هذا المسلسل الذي أتفق الجميع على انه مسلسل تافه لايغني ولايسمن من جوع أثار في عقلي صخب لا أستطيع تهدئته ألا بالكتابه عنها فـ ربما أزلت عني كل هذه التساؤلات التي لم تربك أحد , أن تكون مهووسا بالفن مثل "**دانه**" وتسحرك اللوحه والألوان ويذهلك كل أثار الأبداع بين الفرشاه وهذا الخيال الامتناهي , أن تحاول أن ترسم لكنك لاتصل إلى مستوى الأبتكار , وكل ماتنجبه فرشاتك هي أجنه مشوهه لاتصلح للعرض ولا الدهشه , ثم تسرق أفكار غيرك وتدونها بأسمك وتعيش هذا المجد العظيم وتؤمن فيه أنهُ لك وحدك , هذا الأيمان الذي أوصل "**دانه**" إلى الهذيان ,**دانه* *التي صدح أسمها بلوحاتها العميقه التي كسرت كل من ينافسها في الساحه , هاهي تسقط سقطه مذويه بعد أن بانت الحقيقه وظهر أن كل هذا المجد صنيعة أنسان ميت كان " زوجها "...**وكل مايربطها بالفن هو الشغف فقط , هذا الأنكسار الذى محى تاريخها بجرة قلم . قتلها ,فـ ما كانت لها حيله ألا أن تدس السم في كأس العصير لها ولعشيقها الذي تبنت موهبته لـ يرسم لها على - حد زعمها- أفكارها وتبتكر طريقة أخرى للخلود وهي موته عشاق تشبه إلى حد ما روميو وجولييت كي يتم تدوين أسمها وأسمه في التاريخ ..**هل جربت يوما أن يتملكك الشغف بشيء حد أن تغرق فيه دون أن تنجو ؟!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
تهاجمني جميع الأفكار السيئه وأشعر بأني خرقه باليه لاتنفع حتى لتنظيف الأراضي , وكأني ورقه خريفيه تساقطت وحدها في فصل الربيع لأنها لاتتناسب مع البقيه , الأيام المتشابهه تعصرني ,تخنقني , أواصل البحث عن ثمة هوايه تمتص هذا الغضب اللعين الذي يفور في دمي ولا أجد , كتمثال أبله تجمدت أمام الحاسوب لآخد عشرات الدورات المجانيه وأحقق ثمة أنجاز في هذا الفتره العصيبه , صحيح أني أستفدت كثيرا من هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات ولكن شأن البشر دائما هو الأختناق من كل عمليه مفرطه , قرأت العديد من الكتب وبلغ عدد الكتب التي قرأتها في هذه الفتره بما يقارب ال11 كتاب ومع ذلك أصبت بالضجر بعدها , أن الروايات توغل في وصف غابات السنديان المدججه بالخضره وتلك الطيور البارعه في الغناء وتلك السماء التي تحتضن كل همومنا مع البحيرات السبع التي لاتفتأ تذكرنا بسحر المياه المتلاطمه , تبا لها أنها لاتلبث ألا وتخبرنا بالجزء المفقود في حياتنا , مارست الرسم بتركيز شديد ورسمت العديد من الرسمات المتقنه نسبيا , ألا أنهُ بالنهايه أيضا أصابني الأحباط , شاهدت العديد من الأفلام المذهله التي تسرق خلايا العقل ألا أنهُ بالنهايه أيضا رجع الأحباط ..يبدوا لي الأمر مرعبا ونحن نعيش داخل هذا السجن الكبير خوفا من المرض , أننا نعيش أمراض داخليه أقسى من هذا الفايروس , أنهم يبعدوننا عن أحبائنا وأهلنا وأصدقائنا وأعمالنا خشيه منه , لكنهم لايعلمون أنهم يقطعوننا إلى أشلاء , نبدو كالمومياء , حتى الكلمات أصبحت ثقيله على اللسان لقلة أستخدامنا , فقدنا لغتنا الأم ,حتى جمله واحده بتنا عاجزين عن تركيببها , هذا الموت البطيء الذي يتسلل إلينا هو أكثر بؤسا من مرضكم المزيف , وأي أبله منكم يقول عليك بأستثمار وقتك عليه أن يغلق فمه , كل دقيقه من حياتي حاولت أن أستغلها في عمل ماء حتى بت أنجز في اليوم الواحد مايتم أنجازه في أسبوع ومع ذلك طول هذه الفتره قتلنا ..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*تهاجمني جميع الأفكار السيئه وأشعر بأني خرقه باليه لاتنفع حتى لتنظيف الأراضي , وكأني ورقه خريفيه تساقطت وحدها في فصل الربيع لأنها لاتتناسب مع البقيه , الأيام المتشابهه تعصرني ,تخنقني , أواصل البحث عن ثمة هوايه تمتص هذا الغضب اللعين الذي يفور في دمي ولا أجد , كتمثال أبله تجمدت أمام الحاسوب لآخد عشرات الدورات المجانيه وأحقق ثمة أنجاز في هذا الفتره العصيبه , صحيح أني أستفدت كثيرا من هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات ولكن شأن البشر دائما هو الأختناق من كل عمليه مفرطه , قرأت العديد من الكتب وبلغ عدد الكتب التي قرأتها في هذه الفتره بما يقارب ال 20 كتاب ومع ذلك أصبت بالضجر بعدها , أن الروايات توغل في وصف غابات السنديان المدججه بالخضره وتلك الطيور البارعه في الغناء وتلك السماء التي تحتضن كل همومنا مع البحيرات السبع التي لاتفتأ تذكرنا بسحر المياه المتلاطمه , تبا لها أنها لاتلبث ألا وتخبرنا بالجزء المفقود في حياتنا , مارست الرسم بتركيز شديد ورسمت العديد من الرسمات المتقنه نسبيا , ألا أنهُ بالنهايه أيضا أصابني الأحباط , شاهدت العديد من الأفلام المذهله التي تسرق خلايا العقل ألا أنهُ بالنهايه أيضا رجع الأحباط ..يبدوا لي الأمر مرعبا ونحن نعيش داخل هذا السجن الكبير خوفا من المرض , أننا نعيش أمراض داخليه أقسى من هذا الفايروس , أنهم يبعدوننا عن أحبائنا وأهلنا وأصدقائنا وأعمالنا خشيه منه , لكنهم لايعلمون أننا ننتقطع إلى أشلاء , نبدو كالمومياء , حتى الكلمات أصبحت ثقيله على اللسان لقلة أستخدامها , فقدنا لغتنا الأم ,حتى جمله واحده بتنا عاجزين عن تركيببها , هذا الموت البطيء الذي يتسلل إلينا هو أكثر بؤسا من مرضكم المزيف , وأي أبله منكم يقول عليك بأستثمار وقتك عليه أن يغلق فمه , كل دقيقه من حياتي حاولت أن أستغلها في عمل ما حتى بت أنجز في اليوم الواحد مايتم أنجازه في أسبوع ومع ذلك طول هذه الفتره قتلنا ..
أن أبتعاد المرء عن أحبائه يوقظ الحزن بشراسه أنه يسلب منك صحتك وأنت لاتعلم , صحتك التي حافظت عليها بالكثير من الفيتامينات والمعادن وخبأتها بين أربع جدران هاهي تذبل , وجهازك المناعي الذي هو سلاحك الوحيد من هذه العمته الرهيبه تسمم , هل نحن نعيش حقا في أزمه أم خدعه ؟؟ سنطمئن أنفسنا ونقول أننا نعيش في أزمه وأن هذا الأختباء الطويل كله حمايه , وأن هذه الأيام التي تساقطت سهوا من حياتنا هي تضحيه وخدمه للبشريه كي لايطالها الموت , سنقنع أنفسنا أننا أبطال , أبطال ولأول مره بالأختباء , بالأنصات المذعن لكل ماتقرره وزارة الصحه , نحن التلاميذ البلهاء الذين نردد خلف أستاذنا العظيم ألف باء تاء كي ترسخ الحروف في عقولنا منذ الصغر لأن هذا التلقين في لحظات الاوعي هو أفضل تعليم يقبع في ذاكرتنا ولايحق لنا أن نتمرد على  هذه الحروف ونقول أنها غير متناسبه والأفضل لو جائت خلاف ذلك لأننا لانملك أي معرفه مسبقه لنقيم ونحلل ونناقش , ...
ثم ماذا لو كانت خدعه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
رواية الغابة النرويجية لـ هاروكي موركامي ..
كـ عادتة موراكامي الذي يقدس الموسيقى يتخير لروايتة للمره الثانيه عنوان هو ذاته أحد أسماء الموسيقى , موسيقى الغابه النرويجيه تلك الغابه المدججه بالعتمه والمكتظه بالأشجار التي لا تعرف حين تمشي فيها في أي حفره ستسقط , هذه الغابه التي تملأك برهبة الطريق , بغربة الوجود في هذا العالم , بالجزء المفقود من قلبك , بـ ذلك الوهج الذي أنطفىء , ربما لهذا السبب أختار لروايته هذا العنوان , لعمق التشابه بين الفوضى التي تربكها هذه الموسيقى وبين هذه الفوضى التي ترتكبها الغربه في داخلك , ناوكو التي فجعت بأنتحار أختها المثاليه شنقا و التي تكبرها بخمس سنوات , تتعرض للمره الثانيه لفاجعة اشد وهي أنتحار حبيبها بغاز وهو محتجر داخل السياره , أكثر مايحزن المرء هو أن يكون الشخص القريب منك جدا والذي تعتقد أنك وصلت معه لمرحلة التفاهم الكلي يقدم على فعل فظيع كـ هذا وهو الخلاص بدون أي مبررات , والسؤال الأشد فتكا ماهي الفكره التي كانت تعتمل في رأسه دون أن أنتبه ؟ كيف يرتكب هذه الحماقه بدون أن يفكر بمشاعر المقربين من حوله ؟ كيف تكون حياته رخيصه إلى هذا الحد ليتخلص منها بحبل مشنقه أو بـ غاز خانق ؟ هل كان يدرك أن بأقدامه على الموت بأنه يقتل أجزاء فينا لايمكن أحيائها ؟ أنهُ وبدون مبرر يخلق منا مجرمين نتحمل وزر موتهم الذي لايد لنا فيه إلى أن تجتاحنا نوبات هلوسه لايمكن السيطره عليها ؟ أنهم أنانيون و جبناء وعاجزين , وكان ينقصهم القوه التي تجعلهم قادرين على مواجهة الحياه بكل مافيها من صراعات , كان عمرهم قصيرا جدا أقصر من أن تروضهم التجربه وتوقظهم الحكمه , كل الذي فعلوه برحيلهم العاجز هذا أنهم حولنا لى مجانين تتناوب علينا أخيلتهم في كل حين , متصدعين كلما أحيينا جزء ألا وتهالك الجزء الآخر ,,,..
**لهذا رحلت ناوكو بذات الطريقه التي أختارتها أختها وحبيبها ؟ رحلت إليهم لأنه لم يتبقى منها شيء , وكل الذي تبقى منها جسد متهالك عاجز حتى على الأفصاح عن رغباته , ..!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
الفيلم الهندي " Dear Zindagi "حياتي العزيزه ..
بعض الأفلام تكون من قائمة الأفلام العاديه عند أغلب المشاهدين لأنهم ينتظروا عنصر الدهشه من خلاله ولم يجدوه , لذا يصنف هذا الفلم من ضمن هذه القائمه أيضا - العاديه -ألا أنه يصنع لك حياه بمعمق محتواه , هو يتحدث عن تلك الفتاه - مصورة الأفلام القصيره - التي كانت تعاني من الأرق حيال مسألة عمل الفيلم لـ حبيبها السابق الذي أتضح لها أنهُ يخونها رغم أن علاقتها به لم تأخدها بمحمل الجديه , أضف إلى ذلك عدم الأستقرار مع عائلتها والذي لم تلقي له بالا , فلجأت إلى الطبيب النفسي جورج لكي تعرض عليه مشكلتها , فـ أخبرها عن قصة ذلك الذي تسلق الجبال مع الصينين وهو لم يتعلم اللغه الصينيه ولم يكن مستعدا لهذه المغامره بما تحمله من خفايا , أثناء تسلقه صرخوا الصينيون أن يبتعد عن هذا الطريق ولايواصل التسلق لأنه خطير جدا ألا أنه لم يفهم لغتهم وواصل طريقه فسقط ومات , بعد هذه القصه أخبرها الطبيب الحكمه منها وهي أننا أحيانا نختار الطريق الأصعب للأننا نشعر بأننا سنصل إلى أمور مهما ونتيجه لذلك نشعر بأننا نعاقب أنفسنا وخصوصا عندما لانكون مستعدين لهذا الطريق الصعب لذلك أحيانا يكون الطريق الأسهل هو الخيار الأفضل , من هذه المحادثه قررت أن لاتعمل الفيلم مع حبيبها السابق وتريح رأسها من الأرق ومن هذا الضجيج الهائل الذي كانت ستتعرض لهُ أثناء عملية التصوير , أستطاعت أن تنام تلك الليله لكن الكوابيس لم تفارقها فـ حلمت أنها فوق بناية أمام مجموعه من العمال وهي بكامل زينتها ثم تبتعد عنهم رويدا وأذا بها تفقد توازنها وتسقط من أعلى البنايه لتغرق في الوحل وأذا بـ مجموعه من النسوه مرتديات الساري الأحمر يتناوبن بالضحك عليها , أستيقظت مرعوبه من هذا الكابوس مع كمية مشاعر دونيه لنفس منها أنها رخيصه وقذره فلجأت إلى الطبيب ليفسر لها سبب هذا الكابوس المزعج , فقال لها هناك ثمة توتر لديك في العلاقات مع الشباب فـ صرخت بأنه ربما يوجه لها الأتهام ذاته أنها رخيصه وقذره ف أخبرها أنا لم أقصد ذلك ولكن من الطبيعي أن يكون لديك معجبين من الرجال ومن الطبيعي جدا أن تخفقي في أكثر من علاقه , فـ هل سبق لكِ أن أبتعتي كرسي ؟ تسائلت مذهوله : نعم , فأكمل : هل أخدتي أول كرسي يصادفك في المحل ؟ قالت لا , قال بالتأكيد أنكِ جلست على الأول وعلى الثاني وعلى الثالث وأدركتي أنه لايناسبك وربما ذهبتي إلى محل آخر لتبحثي عن الكرسي المريح الذي ينال أعجابك في المظهر وفي القماش وفي الأريحيه , العلاقات هكذا أيضا , ليس أول رجل يصادفك ستعجبين به على الفور وتواصلين حياتكِ معه ؟....
أنهُ فيلم آخاد بـالطريقة التي تجعلك تنظر إلى ذاتك مهما أرتكبت من خطايا , وغير ذلك إلى المنشأ الأساسي للمفرقعه النفسيه وهي حدث غياب والديها وهي طفله وسفرهم إلى الخارج لظروف العمل والحوادث التي حصلت لها معهم رغم أنها تكاد تكون بسيطه أوعابره أمام الذهن ألا أنها تخلق موجات سلبيه في النفس مثل الغضب والنوبات والعبوس , من المهم جدا أن يخلق الوالدين لأطفالهم ذكريات سعيده حتى أذا كبروا تذكروا الكمال فيهم من خلالها , ..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
الحب في زمن الكورونا ليس كومة رسائل تدُس من خلف الشقوق , ولاثمة ألتقاء بين عاشقين , بل هو حب يترجم كلُ ملامح الرغبه والشوق والأحتفاء بالرغم هذا المدد من الألتصاق , وأن تكون مكتفي بـ شريكك عن كُل هذا العالم , وفي هذا العالم الصغير جدا عليك أن تنمو بـ فرح , وأن هذه السنة التي سقط سهوا من الحياه ترتفع فيها قيمك مع الذات والشريك في آن معا ..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أستيقظت اليوم الساعه الثامنه والنصف , كان نومي هذه المره أعلى جوده من اللليلة السابقه ولكنهُ لم يصل إلى حد الغرق بعد , الحد الذي لا أسمع فيه أي صوت لـ خطوات على الأرض , لازلت أعاني مشكلة نصف اليقظه ونصف النوم أن أكون في حلم متهلهل تفسده أقل ضجه , ومع ذلك ممتنه لـ هذه النومه الشبه لطيفه , أثناء أستيقاظي وجدت أطفالي قد أستيقظوا معي أيضا كانوا منهدشين لرؤيتي وسألتني سكينه : أذا كنت سأعاود للنوم أم سأدرس الطالبتين اللتين تأتيان لي كل صباح , أخبرتها بأن اليوم سبت وهو أجازتي , ولن يأتوا , فرحت كثيرا فـ مجيئهما يعني أن تنحجر في غرفتها طوال فترة مكوثهما رغم أن وقتهما عادة لايتعدى ساعتين لكن هذا التقييد يزعجها كـ عادة أي طفل لايحب أن تحده الأماكن والأبواب المغلقه , فقمت بإعداد وجبة الأفطار وبعد صراع حاد بين سكينه وريم بين زمجره وغضب وبين هدوء و أضطراب عم الصلح من جديد , أنهماا لاتتخليان عن عادتهما وهي الحرب اللسانيه بـ مجرد وجودي معهما رغم أنهما بدون وجودي يعم عليهم السلام من جميع الجهات وكـ عصفورين صغيرين يغردان بـ ود سحر آخاد , بعد أن أنتهوا من وجبتهم ذهبوا لرؤية الشمس فـ هم تعلموا أن بداية اليوم يعني شروق الشمس وأن عليهم أن يناموا مبكرا كي يـحظوا بلقائها  ونتيجة لـ صحوتهم المبكره ستكافئهم بـ فيتامين دال بينما أنا ذهبت لألتقط صوره محترفه ولا أعلم أن كانت محترفه حقا أم أنه عناء لا طائل منه , المهم أن أطبق نصائح المحترفين من أستغلال ضوء الشمس والمفرش الناعم والزاوية الصحيحه , أريد أللتقط صوره للوحتي التي أنتههيت من رسمها الأمس , لم أكن أحب الرسم في صغري ولم أحترف ولو جزء بسيط منه وعلامتي المتدنيه كانت دائما في مادة الرسم , كنت أمقت حينها تلك المواد الفنية والتدبير المنزلي والخياطه , بل كنت أشعر بـ عاهتي من خلالها , عاهة الفقر لعدم توفر المال الكافي عند عائلتي لم أستطع توفير الأدوات اللازمه في هذه المواد , لم أكره المدرسه أبدا بل كنت من عشاقها وكنت أصرخ في وجه أمي طلبا في المذاكره أيام الأجازه كان التعليم بالنسبه لي كمال ومتعه , كان هويتي الضائعه , ولم أكن شيء أمام نفسي ألا من خلاله ,وأول يوم كرهت الذهاب إلى المدرسه كان في حصة الرسم , لم يبتاع لي أبي كراسة رسم حينها وما أن تأتي الحصة ألا ودج القلق في رأسي وأقتحمت الرعشات جسدي حتى تكاد أطرافي تهز الكره الأرضيه بأكملها لفرط ما اهتزت ورعشت خوفا من المعلمه , حينها صرخت في وجهي وقالت : أنتِ مثل أختك غير مباليه ومهمله هي أيضا نست دفتر التدبير المنزلي , وأيضا تضحكين يالك من فتاه وقحه , هي لاتعلم أن أبتسامتي كانت مجرد غطاء لغصه لا أريدها أن تخرج و أبتلعتها على عجل , كان هناك دموع تهطل من كافة أعضائي و وحدها الأبتسامه من وقفت كـ سد منيع لتحبسه عن هذا العضو الفاضح " العين " , فأنا أبنة الثامنه تربيت على أن البكاء للأطفال الذين لايذهبون إلى المدرسه , وكنت أحب المدرسه ولا أريد أن أصبح طفله لذا توقفت عن البكاء, لكن الذاكره سجلت تاريخ هذه اللحظه بـ تضاريس الوجع التي لم تظهر بـ خريطة الذل التي تمحيها برائة الوجه الطفولي , لذا كرهت الرسم والألوان لأنها لم تلون حياتي كما تفعل في اللوحات بل سودتها , واليوم وقد أصبحت كبيره , كبيره بما يكفي لـ أعيش يومي وكأنه هو اليوم الأخير, أحبهُ وكأني لتو ولدت ب قلب نقي وذاكره تفلسف الأحداث ولاتنسفها , قمت بتجربة كل الأشياء التي أجبرتني الأقدار على كرهها , وأقف بوجه القدر وأقتلع قلبي من آثامه لـ يخرج أبيض كـ يد موسى وهي تخرج من جيبه , وأرد إليه بصره بـ حبها كـ ما رد البصر إلى يعقوب بـ قميص يوسف , مارست الرسم وبـ قلم رصاص لأكتشف السحر المبعوث فيه , وكل الذي يطلبه منك الـ غرق فقط , أنك تغرق فيه فـ يحيل لوحة أحلامك إلى سلام داخلي لايعرف الكره , فكل رسمه أرسمها كانت تستل هذا الظلام المتعشعش داخلي شيئا فشيئا وتملأه بالضوء ....
المهم ألتقط الصوره بد قليل من الجهد , وكتبت عليها مُت فارغا , طلب مكون من كلمتين فقط ؟ لم أجد الكلمه المناسبه لها إلا هذه , التي تعني لي الكثير , وأهمها مت من كل الأشياء التي عبثت في قلبك يوما وملئته بالظلمه, مت وجميع أحلامك المعلقه في قنديل الواقع قد تحققت , مت وكل الجنون الذي تتمنى أن تفعله قد أصبح حقيقه , مت وكل كلمه أردت أن تقولها لأحدهم وصلت وكل كتاب أعجبك عنوانه قد قُرِأ وكل مهاره أحببتها يوما بت تتقنها , مت ...فارغا ...؟!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أنا أحتاج إلى هذا الغريب الذي حين أحدثه عن عاهتي لن يعايرني بها يوما سـ يصمت وينصت إلى الدموع التي لم تذرف , سيهدأ هذا الضجيج الذي يزلزل رأسي , وسيربت على ذاكرتي بلطف ويعيد إليّ تنفسي من جديد , حسنا أنت أيها الغريب الذي لاتعرف عائلتي وأي المدن هي مدينتي , وكُل الذي تعرفهُ عني مجرد أسم أختاره أبي, أبي الذي لاتعرفه ولكنك تعرف عني مالا يعرفه أمي وأبي , أنت الغيمه التي أختبىء فيها كلما هاج البحر ولم تشي بي عند أول نوبة مطر , جئت إليك هذه المره لتنتشلني من ضعفي الطارىء وتعالجني بثمة أسطورة تحيُلني إلى بطله , وقبلها سأسألك سؤال : مالذي يتوجب على طفله كسرت ثلاجة الشاهي فكسرت أمها عظامها لتحبسها ساعتين في العتمه وبعد أن تخرجها تسألها أن كان الشاهي سُكب عليها وحين تجيبها بلا , تقول ياليت أنهُ سكب عليك ولم تنسكر الثلاجه ؟؟ أتعلم ماهي الأفكار التي تواردت على هذه الطفله في تلك العتمه , كانت تحدث نفسها لو أنها باعت نفسها في سوق عبيد لربما سددت مبلغ الثلاجه , وحين أمها قالت أمنيتها أن ليت الشاي أنسكب عليها كانت تتسائل هل تريدني أمي أن أحترق , هل ستفرح بالفعل لو أنها أحترقت ؟ هل تلعن الفقر الذي يجعل الأمهات قاسيات إلى هذا الحد على أبنائهن لمجرد أنكسر شي مادي ؟ أم تلعن فرحتها لرؤية الظيوف والتي سلبتها عقلها لتمسك الثلاجه بعجالة وتكسرها بدون أن تنتبه ؟ أم تلعن العتمه التي لم تسمح للضوء أن يدخل من شق الباب وسلطت عليّ أسئله لا أجابة لها و تلعن حياتها بعد أن كبرت ؟
ياصديقي لم تعلم أمي أن تلك الليلة لم تنكسر الثلاجه فقط بل كسرت معها قلبي وأشياء أخرى , أهمها ثمني , أعتقدت حينها أني رخيصة جدا أمام الأشياء لذا بقيت طوال عمري أخاف أن أعبث بالأشياء كي لاتتلف ,..
هيا أخبرني ياصديقي كيف أتخلص من هذه الذكرى كلما طرأت عليّ في يوم بائس ؟؟
هل تعلم مالذي كنت نادمه عليه حينها , أني لم أصرخ في وجوههم , لم أتمرد كما يتمرد الأطفال بالعناد وقلب أفعال الطاعه , بل العكس تماما كنت أستجيب للأوامر كما تستجيب الخادمة لربة المنزل , كنت أطيعهم بتفاني وكنت مجتهدة في دراستي وعلى حد قول أمي أني البنت الوحيده التي لم أتعبهم في التربية فقد كنت مثال للأخلاق , لكنها لم تعلم أن هذا الأدب كان هو أكبر سبب لأختناقي اليوم , تمنيت يوما أن أفقد ذاكرتي , أن لا أتذكر طفولتي أبدا , أو أكون فيها مجرد عابر سبيل , لكنها شرسه ياصديقي أنها توخزني بأظافرها الشيطانيه وتنكش وتنكش ولاتمل , أنها تقفز من ذكرى سيئه إلى ذكرى أسوء , ولاتعلم أنها بهذا تعجل موتي , اليوم ياصديقي ماتت لدي جميع اسباب الحياه , حتى عيوني لم تتوقف عن الدمع , وكانت أشد مخاوفي أن تنبعث لي غدا أسباب الموت , حينها مالذي ينتشلني عن فكرة الإنتحار ؟ ثم سأخبرك حادثه أخرى أتذكرها بجميع تفاصيلها ؟ ذات يوم أخبرتهم بـ حقائق سوداء عن أبنهم البكر وأنا طفله صغيره لا أكذب أقول الذي أشاهدهُ بمنتهى البرائه ,حتى أذكر أني كنت مرتديه فستان أصفر ليموني وعليه سترة بيضاء كنت أحبه ولكني اليوم بت أكرهه جدا , المهم هل تعلم مالذي فعلته أمي بي حينها لقد شدتني من شعري وألقته بالطاوله ثم صفعتني على وجهي وقالت : لا أريد أن أسمعك يوما تقولي لي أماه وأن قلتيها مره أخرى سأصفعك مجدد مثل هذه الصفعه وأشد ورمتني على الأرض ؟ هل علينا أن نزور الحقائق يا صديقي ونكذب أعيينا كي لايعاقبونا ؟ رغم أن أمي كانت شبه متيقنه بصحة ما أقول وكانت كل يوم يمتلأ رأسها بالشكوك ؟ ولأنها لاتريد أن تعاقبه عاقبتنا نحن في الأيام التي تلت هذا اليوم ؟ هل الله ياصديقي يعاقب الضحايا ويترك المتهمين؟ هل الأمهات اللواتي يصلون ليلا صلاة النوافل ولايغفلون عن أي فريضه ويصومون شهر رجب بأكمله يسكنهم الله بهذه الطريقه ؟ لماذا لا يزمجر الله نحو أفعالهم ويصدح صوته في قلوبهم ليهديهم إلى الصواب ؟ أذا كان الله لايزور المصلين فما فائدة الصلوات التي لاتأتي به ؟ هل أكفر بكلامي هذا ياصديقي , سأخبرك حقيقه أخرى أحلامي حينها كنت أتمنى يوما أن أجلس مع الله على ذلك النهر في جنات عدن ورجلي تلعب بماءه وأتكلم مع الله وأسأله عن خطيئة الأباء وعن الأحبال الصوتيه التي قطُعت في حنجرة الأطفال , عن الرحمه التي نستجلبها بالصلاه , وعن الأمل الذي ينبعث من وميض الضوء , عن هذه العتمه في قلبي , وعن النقاء الذي يجب علينا المحافظه عليه , كان لدي الكثير من الأسئله التي لا أجابه لها ,, كنت متيقنه أن الرب سيسمعني يوما ...وسيهديني إليه بطريقه أوب أخرى ؟
كبرت ياصديقي ولم أتحرر من هذه الطفله ؟ كيف أعلمها أن تحب والديها وتبرر لهم خطاياهم ؟ وماذا أفعل بهذه الذاكره التي تواريت عنها طويلا و بحادثه واحده , - تصور - حادثه واحده فقط تبدا العاصفه , وتشدني بعنوه إلى كثبانها فلا أخرج منها كما دخلت ...!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أنا أحتاج إلى هذا الغريب الذي حين أحدثه عن عاهتي لن يعايرني بها يوما سـ يصمت وينصت إلى الدموع التي لم تذرف , سيهدأ هذا الضجيج الذي يزلزل رأسي , وسيربت على ذاكرتي بلطف ويعيد إليّ تنفسي من جديد , حسنا أنت أيها الغريب الذي لاتعرف عائلتي وأي المدن هي مدينتي , وكُل الذي تعرفهُ عني مجرد أسم أختاره أبي, أبي الذي لاتعرفه ولكنك تعرف عني مالا يعرفه أمي وأبي , أنت الغيمه التي أختبىء فيها كلما هاج البحر ولم تشي بي عند أول نوبة مطر , جئت إليك هذه المره لتنتشلني من ضعفي الطارىء وتعالجني بثمة أسطورة تحيُلني إلى بطله , وقبلها سأسألك سؤال : مالذي يتوجب على طفله كسرت ثلاجة الشاهي فكسرت أمها عظامها لتحبسها ساعتين في العتمه وبعد أن تخرجها تسألها أن كان الشاهي سُكب عليها وحين تجيبها بلا , تقول ياليت أنهُ سكب عليك ولم تنسكر الثلاجه ؟؟ أتعلم ماهي الأفكار التي تواردت على هذه الطفله في تلك العتمه , كانت تحدث نفسها لو أنها باعت نفسها في سوق عبيد لربما سددت مبلغ الثلاجه , وحين أمها قالت أمنيتها أن ليت الشاي أنسكب عليها كانت تتسائل هل تريدني أمي أن أحترق , هل ستفرح بالفعل لو أنها أحترقت ؟ هل تلعن الفقر الذي يجعل الأمهات قاسيات إلى هذا الحد على أبنائهن لمجرد أنكسر شي مادي ؟ أم تلعن فرحتها لرؤية الظيوف والتي سلبتها عقلها لتمسك الثلاجه بعجالة وتكسرها بدون أن تنتبه ؟ أم تلعن العتمه التي لم تسمح للضوء أن يدخل من شق الباب وسلطت عليّ أسئله لا أجابة لها و تلعن حياتها بعد أن كبرت ؟
ياصديقي لم تعلم أمي أن تلك الليلة لم تنكسر الثلاجه فقط بل كسرت معها قلبي وأشياء أخرى , أهمها ثمني , أعتقدت حينها أني رخيصة جدا أمام الأشياء لذا بقيت طوال عمري أخاف أن أعبث بالأشياء كي لاتتلف ,..
هيا أخبرني ياصديقي كيف أتخلص من هذه الذكرى كلما طرأت عليّ في يوم بائس ؟؟
هل تعلم مالذي كنت نادمه عليه حينها , أني لم أصرخ في وجوههم , لم أتمرد كما يتمرد الأطفال بالعناد وقلب أفعال الطاعه , بل العكس تماما كنت أستجيب للأوامر كما تستجيب الخادمة لربة المنزل , كنت أطيعهم بتفاني وكنت مجتهدة في دراستي وعلى حد قول أمي أني البنت الوحيده التي لم أتعبهم في التربية فقد كنت مثال للأخلاق , لكنها لم تعلم أن هذا الأدب كان هو أكبر سبب لأختناقي اليوم , تمنيت يوما أن أفقد ذاكرتي , أن لا أتذكر طفولتي أبدا , أو أكون فيها مجرد عابر سبيل , لكنها شرسه ياصديقي أنها توخزني بأظافرها الشيطانيه وتنكش وتنكش ولاتمل , أنها تقفز من ذكرى سيئه إلى ذكرى أسوء , ولاتعلم أنها بهذا تعجل موتي , اليوم ياصديقي ماتت لدي جميع اسباب الحياه , حتى عيوني لم تتوقف عن الدمع , وكانت أشد مخاوفي أن تنبعث لي غدا أسباب الموت , حينها مالذي ينتشلني عن فكرة الإنتحار ؟ ثم سأخبرك حادثه أخرى أتذكرها بجميع تفاصيلها ؟ ذات يوم أخبرتهم بـ حقائق سوداء عن أبنهم البكر وأنا طفله صغيره لا أكذب أقول الذي أشاهدهُ بمنتهى البرائه ,حتى أذكر أني كنت مرتديه فستان أصفر ليموني وعليه سترة بيضاء كنت أحبه ولكني اليوم بت أكرهه جدا , المهم هل تعلم مالذي فعلته أمي بي حينها لقد شدتني من شعري وألقته بالطاوله ثم صفعتني على وجهي وقالت : لا أريد أن أسمعك يوما تقولي لي أماه وأن قلتيها مره أخرى سأصفعك مجدد مثل هذه الصفعه وأشد ورمتني على الأرض ؟ هل علينا أن نزور الحقائق يا صديقي ونكذب أعيينا كي لايعاقبونا ؟ رغم أن أمي كانت شبه متيقنه بصحة ما أقول وكانت كل يوم يمتلأ رأسها بالشكوك ؟ ولأنها لاتريد أن تعاقبه عاقبتنا نحن في الأيام التي تلت هذا اليوم ؟ هل الله ياصديقي يعاقب الضحايا ويترك المتهمين؟ هل الأمهات اللواتي يصلون ليلا صلاة النوافل ولايغفلون عن أي فريضه ويصومون شهر رجب بأكمله يسكنهم الله بهذه الطريقه ؟ لماذا لا يزمجر الله نحو أفعالهم ويصدح صوته في قلوبهم ليهديهم إلى الصواب ؟ أذا كان الله لايزور المصلين فما فائدة الصلوات التي لاتأتي به ؟ هل أكفر بكلامي هذا ياصديقي , سأخبرك حقيقه أخرى أحلامي حينها كنت أتمنى يوما أن أجلس مع الله على ذلك النهر في جنات عدن ورجلي تلعب بماءه وأتكلم مع الله وأسأله عن خطيئة الأباء وعن الأحبال الصوتيه التي قطُعت في حنجرة الأطفال , عن الرحمه التي نستجلبها بالصلاه , وعن الأمل الذي ينبعث من وميض الضوء , عن هذه العتمه في قلبي , وعن النقاء الذي يجب علينا المحافظه عليه , كان لدي الكثير من الأسئله التي لا أجابه لها ,, كنت متيقنه أن الرب سيسمعني يوما ...وسيهديني إليه بطريقه أوب أخرى ؟
كبرت ياصديقي ولم أتحرر من هذه الطفله ؟ كيف أعلمها أن تحب والديها وتبرر لهم خطاياهم ؟ وماذا أفعل بهذه الذاكره التي تواريت عنها طويلا و بحادثه واحده , - تصور - حادثه واحده فقط تبدا العاصفه , وتشدني بعنوه إلى كثبانها فلا أخرج منها كما دخلت ...!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أنا أحتاج إلى هذا الغريب الذي حين أحدثه عن عاهتي لن يعايرني بها يوما سـ يصمت وينصت إلى الدموع التي لم تذرف , سيُهدأ هذا الضجيج الذي يصدح فوق رأسي,وسيربت على ذاكرتي بلطف ويعيد إليّ تنفسي من جديد ,..! 
حسنا !  أنت ..أيها الغريب الذي لاتعرف عائلتي وأي المدن هي مدينتي , وكُل الذي تعرفهُ عني مجرد أسم أختاره أبي..! 
أبي الذي لاتعرفه ولكنك تعرف عني مالا يعرفه أمي وأبي ..!
أنت الغيمه التي أختبىء فيها كلما هاج البحر ولم تشي بي عند أول نوبة مطر ...!
جئتُ إليك هذه المره لتنتشلني من ضعفي الطارىء وتعالجني بثمة أسطورة تحيُلني إلى بطله , 
وقبلها سأسألك سؤال : 
مالذي يتوجب على طفله كسرت ثلاجة الشاهي فكسرت أمها عظامها لتحبسها ساعتين في العتمه وبعد أن تخرجها تسألها أن كان الشاهي سُكب عليها وحين تجيبها بلا , تقول ياليت أنهُ سكب عليك ولم تنسكر الثلاجه ؟؟
أتعلم ماهي الأفكار التي تواردت على هذه الطفله في تلك العتمه , كانت تحدث نفسها لو أنها باعت نفسها في سوق عبيد لربما سددت ثمن الثلاجه , وحين أمها قالت أمنيتها أن ليت الشاي أنسكب عليها كانت تتسائل هل تريد أمي أن أحترق و هل ستفرح بالفعل لو أنها أحترقت أم مجرد نوبة غضب ؟ هل تلعن الفقر الذي يجعل الأمهات قاسيات إلى هذا الحد على أبنائهن لمجرد أنكسر شي مادي ويتمنوا لو أنهم أحترقوا ؟ أم تلعن فرحتها لرؤية الظيوف والتي سلبتها عقلها لتقبض على الثلاجه بعجالة وتكسرها بدون أن تنتبه ؟ أم تلعن العتمه التي لم تسمح للضوء أن يدخل من شق الباب وسلطت عليها أسئله لا أجابة لها تلعن حياتها بعد أن كبرت؟
ياصديقي لم تعلم أمي أن تلك الليلة لم تنكسر الثلاجه فقط بل كسرت معها قلبي وأشياء أخرى , أهمها ثمني , أعتقدت حينها أني رخيصة جدا أمام الأشياء لذا بقيت طوال عمري أخاف أن أعبث بالأشياء كي لاتتلف ,..
هيا أخبرني ياصديقي كيف أتخلص من هذه الذكرى كلما طرأت عليّ في يوم بائس ؟؟
هل تعلم مالذي كنت نادمه عليه حينها , أني لم أصرخ في وجوههم , لم أتمرد كما يتمرد الأطفال بالعناد وقلب أفعال الطاعه , بل العكس تماما كنت أستجيب للأوامر كما تستجيب الخادمة لربة المنزل , كنت أطيعهم بتفاني وكنت مجتهدة في دراستي وعلى حد قول أمي أني البنت الوحيده التي لم أتعبهم في التربية فقد كنت مثال للأخلاق , لكنها لم تعلم أن هذا الأدب كان هو أكبر سبب لأختناقي اليوم...!
تمنيت يوما أن أفقد ذاكرتي , أن لا أتذكر طفولتي أبدا , أو أكون فيها مجرد عابر سبيل , لكنها شرسه ياصديقي أنها توخزني بأظافرها الشيطانيه وتنكش وتنكش ولاتمل , أنها تقفز من ذكرى سيئه إلى ذكرى أسوء , ولاتعلم أنها بهذا تعجل موتي , اليوم ياصديقي ماتت لدي جميع اسباب الحياه , حتى عيوني لم تتوقف عن الدمع , وكان أشد مخاوفي أن تنبعث لي غدا أسباب الموت , حينها مالذي ينتشلني عن فكرة الإنتحار ؟ ثم سأخبرك حادثه أخرى أتذكرها بجميع تفاصيلها ؟ ذات يوم أخبرتهم بـ حقائق سوداء عن أبنهم البكر وأنا طفله صغيره لا أكذب أقول الذي أشاهدهُ بمنتهى البرائه ,حتى أذكر أني كنت مرتديه فستان أصفر ليموني وعليه سترة بيضاء كنت أحبه قبل ذلك اليوم ولكني اليوم بت أكرهه جدا , المهم هل تعلم مالذي فعلته أمي بي حينها لقد شدتني من شعري وألقت وجهي بالطاوله ثم صفعتني على وجهي وقالت بغيظ: لا أريد أن أسمعك يوما تقولي لي أماه وأن قلتيها مره أخرى سأصفعك مجددا مثل هذه الصفعه وأشد ورمتني على الأرض ؟ هل علينا أن نزور الحقائق يا صديقي ونكذب أعيينا كي لايعاقبونا ؟ رغم أن أمي كانت شبه متيقنه بصحة ما أقول وكانت كل يوم يمتلأ رأسها بالشكوك ؟ ولأنها لاتريد أن تعاقبه عاقبتنا نحن في الأيام التي تلت هذا اليوم ؟ هل الله ياصديقي يعاقب الضحايا ويترك المتهمين؟ هل الأمهات اللواتي يصلون ليلا صلاة النوافل ولايغفلون عن أي فريضه ويصومون شهر رجب بأكمله يسكنهم الله بهذه الطريقه ؟ لماذا لا يزمجر الله نحو أفعالهم ويصدح صوته في قلوبهم ليهديهم إلى الصواب ؟ أذا كان الله لايزور المصلين فما فائدة الصلوات التي لاتأتي به ؟ هل أكفر بكلامي هذا ياصديقي .. لكنني في أعماقي كنت مؤمنه جد , لكن آلهي الذي يسكنني لايشبه آلههم , أنهُ يمنعنا عن ضرب الأطفال الصغار , ولايحب الفتنه , حتى أنه ذات يوم كنت أغيظ أختي الكبرى -التي عانت كثيرا من غضب أمي- بشقاوتي الطفوليه ف طلبت مني أن أعطيها يدي لأنها ستهديني شكلاته فقامت بحرقها بمكواة الملابس كانت في يدها ذالك الوقت ؟ لم أكن أتصور أنها ستقوم بهذا الفعل الفظيع وكان علي أن أخبر أمي لكني خفت من أمي أن تقسو عليها وخصوصا أني أنا التي تسبب في أغاظتها .. !
هل هذه الحادثه يتم أحتسابها لسذاجه أم أخلاص ؟ لا أعلم , ولكن ذلك الوقت كانت لي مبادئي رغم كل هذا الألم , حتى أنه في احد المرات قامت أختي الوسطى ب رفع فاتورة الهاتف من خلال مكالمتها اليوميه مع معلمتها التي تحبها ف غضب أبي منها كثير لكنه لم يعاقبها وطلب وعدا من أمي أن لا تعاقبها أيضا وأثناء غيابه وبينما كنت أنا أكنس المطبخ لم تستطع أمي كتمان غضبها من أختي وفي ذات الوقت لاتريد مخالفة الوعد الذي قطعته مع أبي فـ ضربتني أنا , لأني لم أشي عليها وتسترت على فعلتها هذه , هل الوشايه هو الفعل الصحيح أم الخاطىء ؟ هل سأكبر في عين أمي حين أخبرها عن أخطاء بناتها ؟ ولكن لماذا صغرت في عينها حينما أخبرتها بخطايا أبنها ؟؟؟
سأعود إلى أيماني الذي لايشبه أحد غيري وسأخبرك بأحد أمنياتي التي لم أنساها ...
كنت أتمنى يوما أن أجلس مع الله في تلك الجنه - التي حدثونا عنها - وأسأله عن خطيئة الأباء وعن الأحبال الصوتيه التي قطُعت في حنجرة الأطفال , عن الرحمه التي نستجلبها بالصلاه التي لم نتقنها, وعن الأمل الذي ينبعث من وميض الضوء , عن هذه العتمه في قلبي , وعن النقاء الذي يجب علينا المحافظه عليه , كان لدي الكثير من الأسئله التي لا أجابه لها ,, كنت متيقنه أن الرب سيسمعني يوما ...وسيهديني إليه بطريقه أوب أخرى ؟
كبرت ياصديقي ولم أتحرر من هذه الطفله ؟ كيف أعلمها أن تحب والديها ب منتهى الصدق وتبرر لهم خطاياهم ؟ وماذا أفعل بهذه الذاكره التي تواريت عنها طويلا و بحادثه واحده , - تصور - حادثه واحده فقط تبدا العاصفه , وتشدني بعنوه إلى كثبانها فلا أخرج منها كما دخلت ...!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*حين أستحضرك في ذهني تقفز عليّ مئات الأفكار وأود أن أتكلم وأ تكلم وأتكلم , لا أعلم ماهو السر في روحك المسبوغه بالضوء لـ تشتعل حتى وأنت غائب , لا أحد قادر على أشعال رغبتي في الكلام وانت وحدك تجعلني أثرثر بلا أنطفاء , و ربما يذهلك أن المحادثه التي أقضيها في حضورك لمدة ساعه  , من خلالها أقضي مع طيفك عشرة أضعافها , حتى أجوبتك الخياليه تبلسم الروح , ..أخبريني بربك ...كيف جلبت كل هذا السحر ؟؟!
ثم سأعود إلى الكلام ,, كيف أتخلص ياصديقي من مخاوفي ؟ 
أنا الطفله التي لفرط ما ساورتها أخيلتها بـ الشر المكنون في صدور الناس فأصبحت تخاف المواجهه , أنا الطفله التي حذروها من العبث بالأشياء فـ مات الفضول بين يديها وبقى كل ماحولها تحت المجهول , أنا البطله التي لم تمارس دورها في الحياه تحت بند الطاعه والأدب وأبتكرت لدميتها قصص تحركها كيفما تشاء لتكون هي البطله والحياه في ان معا , أنا التي أغتالتني الأهانه حد الرغبه في القفز من النافذه وفشلت مع عملية أنقاذ سريعه بات يخنقني الصمت وتلعنني النوافذ ,.....
ثم ,,هل لديك طقوس يوميه تجعل منا أقوياء بعد أن نعتاد ممارستها ؟!!
أكبر مخاوفي ياصديقي هي أن تتجلى جميعها في أطفالي , حتى مشاعري الحزينه بكل مافيها من أنكسار لا أريدها أن تطالهم , والأسئله اللئيمه التي أنهالت على رأسي الصغير العاجز عن الأجابه حينها أريد أن أقتلعها من جذورها قبل أن تصل إلى روؤسهم , لكني لا أستطيع أن أتحكم في أفواه المقربين الذين يدسون طعم الأهانه من بين الأطباق إليهم , أنهم ب خبث لايتفوهون بصراحه بل بدسه ولؤم ولأنك لاتريد أن تقطع صلة الرحم عليك أن تغلق فمك وتحترم كبر سنهم , أه لو تعلم كم أود أن أغرز أظافري في أحبالهم وأقطعها فقط لأنهم تفوهوا بكلمه لهم , هل تجدني أبالغ في معانتي هذا ؟!
وأني أذا كنت أخشى عليهم من المقربين كيف سيواجهون العالم حينها , العالم الذي يضج بالفاسد أكثر من الصالح , كيف سيتعاملون معه ؟؟! ماذا يجب علي أن أفعل حتى أجعلهم متمردين ثائرين لمطالبهم بدون خوف وبثقه مطلقه ؟؟!
هل أنزع مخاوفي ! 
لكني أؤمن بأن لاشيء قادر على أن يهدم شخص تم بناء عظمته بطوب أمه , !
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*...
لازلت أحب الكتابه ولكني أخشى الغرق فيها , أني أكتب ببساطه هكذا وأحاول تحديث عقلي بإستمرار ليتمرن أكثر وعندما يصل إلى ذروة الأفكار ينتابني الأرق , وعليه أيضا ينتابني الهلع , تأتي في رأسي نصوص طويله لاتتوقف عن الركض , أظل أتسابق معها طوال الليل حتى يتوجع رأسي وأشعر بالدوار , أنها عمليه مربكه ...تسلبك من الواقع الذي يفترض أن تعيشه فيه ,وتهاجر بك إلى جزيره نائيه ووحدها أفكارك من ترافقك , تضحك وتبكي معها فقط , ثم مجرد أن تكتب عن هذه النصوص ويأتي طفك ليقاطع أفكارك ويريك رسمته , تأتي بنص مزيف كـ هذا مرقع بخرق باليه ,أنت لاتريد أن تجرح مشاعر طفلك وفي ذات الوقت تريد أن تتخلص من هذه الفكره التي تسمم رأسك , لكنه بالنهايه تبلع السموم بعجل ..وتبدي إنبهارك برسمة طفلك  !*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
حين أحاول أن أتخلص من أفكاري وأحررها على الورق فيأتي أحدهم ليقاطعني معها .. فهو لا يعلم أنه بذلك يسممني بها !
...
هل نحن من نقوم بتربية لأطفال أم هم من يقوموا بتربيتنا ؟!
...
أذا أردت أن تدرب نفسك على أن تستمع باللحظات التي تعيشها .. ف عليك أن تتعلم ذلك من الأطفال !
...
حين نبُدي أعجابنا بأشيائكم ف هذا يدل على أننا ممتلئون بالصدق والنقاء , ولكن قلوبكم المريضه هي من تفسر أن هذا الأعجاب نظرة حسد !
...
في لحظات الفشل نحتاج من يذكرنا أننا ناجحين , وعلينا فقط الأستمرار في المحاوله , ولانحتاج من يذكرنا بأننا فاشلين وغيرنا قد نجحوا !!
...
الحقيقه الوحيده التي أؤمن بها بأنه لا يوجد حقيقه !
...




*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
بعد أن أشعلت رغبة الحب في أجزائي ...كيف تريدني أن أنطفىء !!
...

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
نية اليوم
من اليوم سأعمل على تنظيف عقلي من كل الأفكار السيئه , سأجتث بذورها قبل أن تتوسد تربتي وينمو لها جذور , سأحرر جسدي من كل أنفعال لا أحبه , و سأعمل على تعديل كل سلوك لا أريده , أنا هنا لأقتل كُل جزء متهالك , ولأحيي نفسي من جديد ...
...
نية اليوم ..
تعلم كورس معرفه , متابعة تعلم كورس اللغه , تعليم الأطفال , متابعة التدريس , قراءة الكتب , مشي , تأمل ....!
..
أعتراف
وجهكِ الذي تغيرت معالمه بعد أن أفقدهُ ذلك الجزء المتورم تناسقه أحال في قلبي الرعب , هذا التغيير الذي يعبر عن مقدار الألم الذي يعصف بأسنانك , وأنتِ الصغيره لازلتِ تقاومين أنهياره المتواصل , لو تدرين كم العذاب الذي يطالني عندما تتألمين بصمت , لماذا لم تعودي للصراخ في وجه الألم , هل كبِرتي ونضج تعاملك معه لتكتفين بالصمت وتنامي !!
...
كم هي التفاصيل الصغيره التي لانشعر بوجودها إلا في حالة الأنهيار , ضوضاء الأطفال عند اللعب , ضحكهم المتواصل عندما تغير صوتك إلى بطل كرتونهم المفضل , أبتسامة زوجك بعد تعب , تحلق العائلة حول مائدة الطعام , مشاهدة جماعية لفيلم رائع , قراءة كتاب في أول الصباح , رائحة الكعك في منتصف النهار, صوت الموسيقى الذي يهدأ سوط الضجيج بداخلك , كلها تفاصيل عاديه لكنها بعاديتها تبعث في قلوبنا السلام ...!!
..
لقد أستهلكت قرابة الخمس ساعات وأنا أرسم هذه البورتورية , أعلم أنها المرة الأولى لي , وأنها لمعجزة لو أتقنتها , لكني بمجرد ما وهبتها هذا التركيز الهائل وددت أن أحصل على نتيجة مذهله , لذلك لم أستطع مفارقة اللوحة , أشعر بأن هناك صخب في داخلي يريد أن يمزقها حينا وصخب آخر يود لو يحيلها إلى ساحرة الملامح , وكل ما حاولت تحسينها كلما نزعتها أكثر , وهذه الدروس التي تعلمتها من خلالها لا تود مفارقتي , وأخشى على نفسي.لو أني أقدمت على رسم لوحة أخرى ولم أتقنها ... مالذي سينفجر في داخلي ...!!!صبري أم الشغف بـ شيء لايشبهني !
....

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
دكتور الأسنان هو الشخص الذي يبث في نفسك الرعب حتى وأن كان تعامله معك بمنتهى اللطف واللباقه ..!
...
نحن البشر الكُسالى في كل شيء , نود أن نحصل على نتائج مذهله بدون عمل , نريد أن ينعتنا أحدهم بأننا نملك عقل خارق بينما هو أغب الأوقات نائما, نود لو يصبحوا أولادنا هكذا فجأه ذوو موهبه بدون أن نساعدهم في الكشف عنها , ونرغب في الحصول على حب أحدهم بدون أن نتفانى فيه !!!
...
لو كان بإمكان كل شخص أن يختار الشكل الذي يريد لأختار أجمل الوجوه وأحسنها أتقانا وصناعه لكن الخالق هو من صنعنا ولأنه خالقكم أيضا عليكم أن تحترموا صناعته دون أن تقللوا من دقة أتقانه !!!
...
مالذي يتبقى مني لو أنفقت ساعاتي كلها في شئون المنزل !! ومالذي سيتذكرني به الأطفال عندما تتوقف مهمتي عند هذا الحد ؟؟؟
...
حين يندرج أسمك من ضمن قائمة المشاهدين لصورتي , أعيد رؤية الصوره التي وضعتها أكثر من مره ولكن ليس بعيني هذه المره بل بعينيك التي سبق لي أن تنسكت طويلا حول بياضها و ووهج سوادها لازال في قلبي يشتعل !!!..
...
نحن نعتقد أننا مؤمنين لأننا ولدنا كذلك بينما في الحقيقه نحن كافرون بكل شيء !
...
تعصفني الكثير من الأفكار والأسئله , أتفلسف في رأسي مع سبعون محتال , ويعبرني الصوت المزدحم بـ الفوضى , وحين ألجأ إلى الورق لأكتب مافكرت فيه ,,,أجد كل شيء فارغ !!!
...
لم تعد تنقذني الأبجديه من سطوة أفكاري !!! 
...
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
من أجمل القصص المؤثره التي أستمعت لها اليوم قصة تالك البنت الفقيره التي حُرمت من التعليم وتحولت إلى سيدة أعمال تملك العديد من العقارات , ليس هو التحول من أثار دهشتي ولكن أصرارها على التعليم عندما وصلت سن الثامنة عشر , هي الأمية التي لاتقرأ ولاتكتب وليس هناك في عالمها أنترنت كما الآن , واصلت تعليم نفسها كل يوم , حتى باتت تنفق خمس ساعات من يومها في محاولة التعلم , ولأنه ليس هناك من يوجهها إلى أسلوب التعليم الصحيح , يذهب هذا الجهد هباء , ولكن أصرارها يعود إلى أن تدرس في محو الأميه وتقتطع كل يوم مسافة خمس كيلومترات مشيا في سبيل الذهاب إلى المدرسه ,,,هذهِ الفتاة التي تكالبت كل الظروف السيئه عليها ولكنها رغم ذلك تبحث عن الضوء من خلف الشقوق , وحتى لو لم يوجد هناك شق فأنها تحفره , هي القادره والممتلئة بالإصرار لاشيء في هذا العالم البائس يكسر رغبتها في التقدم ...!!
...*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
ماذا لو لم يظهر أسمي في قائمة المشاهدين لمدة أسبوع هل ستلاحظ غيابي , أنت الذي لم تلاحظ وجودي و لو لاحظتني تجيء متأخرا كـ رجل أنهكه التعب بعد عمل شاق ليقلب صفحات جهازه بعجل قبل النوم  ! هل سيدنو منك الحنين و كـ ملاحظه صفراء وضعت في قلب الجهاز سيكون هو غيابي ...أم أنك ستفقد حس الملاحظات معي  تماما!!!
...
ونحن في عنفوان شبابنا كنا نتمنى ان نفقد ذاكرتنا , ذاكرتنا التي لطالما أرهقت مشاعرنا بقصص حب لم تكتمل , نحن المتورطون في الحب والمتخبطون في الذاكره , لم نفقد ذاكرتنا فقط ..بل حتى مشاعرنا لم تعد موجوده !
....
اليوم خالفت عادتي ولم أبحث عنك من بين قائمة الأسماء ولم أتربص بقصصك اليوميه ! هذه العاده السيئه التي حاولت على مدى أكثر من عشر سنوات أن أتخلص منها , دربت نفسي طويلا أن لا أتوجه إليك , ولا أقرأ لك ! أن أكون جاهله بك تماما ! وفي كل مره أفشل , وفي مره سقطت سهوا من مفكرتي لمدة يومين متواصلين , سرررت كثيرا أني أستطعت أن أتحرر منك بدون جهد , ثم مالبثت ألا و عدت إلى هذه العاده السيئه و ببحث مستميت أكثر من السابق !!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كاد يومي أن يكون عاديا لولا أني شاهدت مسلسل ندم الذي أدهشني بدقة المشاعر التي تحتضر بين ورقة وقلم, وتلك التفاصيل المتعبه في قلب رجل أنهكة الندم , أفكاره التي تفوح منها رائحة جسد مليء بالخيبه وروح عاريه , مكبله , مبتوره ,  وحتى عروقها توققت عن النبض , أنه العجز عن الفهم , أنه الأحتواء الغير مكتمل , ظل شبح تلك المرأه يرافقه في تلك الليالي البارده بـ قلب يحترق وحنين قاتل لاتشفع معه التوسلات بأن يمده قليل من الرحمه !
بعض من النصوص التي أبت أن تفارقني !
" أنها كلالة الجسد 
أنه خمود الحواس
وخيبة الأمل في مقبل الأيام
أنه الروح حين تتحول إلى أشلاء مبعثره
والجسد المهزول من كل الأرزاء "
...
" أنه الحنين إلى اللذات , هو أصعب  أجزء في العلاقة بيننا , نتائجه دائما خلال الشهور الماضية وخيمه فقلب المرأه الكبير العامر بالحب عاجز عن ممارستة "*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
مضت أيام كثيره وأنا أتحاشى الكتابه كما يتحاشى أحدكم جار ثقيل الظل كل صباح كي لايفسد يومه , أنها وبكل مؤهلاتها العبقريه لاتعلم قلوبنا الكذب , قد تتجاوز عقولنا هذهِ المشكله وتخلق قصص غير موجوده لكن مشاعرنا البلهاء تعجز عن ذلك ومهما حاربت في أختلاق قصه بطوليه تظل صامده أمام حقيقتها وهي الصدق الذي لايحترف التزوير , كـ مرتجف يخاف البلل من بحر الحنين يجد نفسه غارقا فجأه في عمقه كنت حينها , أنا التي أعتقدت بأني تجاوزتك , وأن نقطة الضعف التي أرهقتني سنوات طوال قد تحولت إلى قوه , وأن القلوب تتعافى بعد أن يسكنها آخرون وحين يحب المرء بعقله سيبني لهُ جنه لن تهدمها ذكريات عشق غير مكتمل , أكتشفت أن هناك تفاصيل لايمكننا أن نتجاوزها , وأن لكِل روح بصمه تؤثث لها سياج من الفرح في لحظة ميلاد , ترتب الزحام اللوغارتمي الذي يجتاح نفوسنا , وتدس لوعة البهجه و غسق الغياب وقلقلة الصمت وعتب الأشواق , أنها تحكي ذلك المدى الواسع من التشابه وذلك الفراغ الذي خلفته بعدها , هل يعقل أن نبحث عن كل هذا في زحام آخر ؟ نحنُ نتشكل تباعا مع الذي نحب , ولكن الجزء المفقود فينا الذي بنيناه في زخم الذكريات كيف لنا ان نستعيده !! ذلك الجزء الذي يشبه الفوضى التي تسكن بداخلنا كيف نتجاوزه !!! 
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
وبكت كـ بالون منفجر لفرط ماتراكم فيه الهواء تراكم فيها الخوف من دكتورة الأسنان بمجرد ماوضعت يدها على فمهما , هي التي تكاثرت مواعيدها خلال سنه فقط بـ تكاثر السوس اللعين في أسنانها , هذا الرعب الذي عليها أن تتعايش معه ضريبة الحلويات والسكاكر التي أفرطت في تناولها ..هل سيعلمها كيف تتوب عنها !!!
...
"مادري " " أكذب عليكم " هذهِ الكلمات التي خدمت طفلتي في الطريقه التي تستطيع من خلالها أن تتجاوز المشاكل ؟؟ فـ حين تقول يوما أنها لاترديني وتريد أباها ماعليها ألا أن تقول في اليوم التالي " أكذب عليكِ هل صدقتي أني لا أريدك " !! وحين أسألها لماذا تضربين أختك تقول " لا أدري " ....هكذا تتحرر من خطاياها بسهوله بدون تأنيب ضمير أو ثرثرة عتب !!!
...
حين أخبرت أبنتي أني لا أقول لأمي كلام عبيط مثل ماتقول لأني كنت أستحي منها تسائلت بتعجب : كيف تستحي من أمك !!
ستكبر وتعي أن قواعد التربيه أختلفت من زمن إلى زمن !
...
لو كنت تعلم يامالك جنتي أن التفاصيل الصغيره تهمني لما أرتكبت هذا الذنب الذي لم تتنبه له , أن أنصت لحديثك الممل عن عمل لا أفقه فيه شيئا لتسترد عافيتك وتبهج عن روحك المبعثره , ثم ما أن أتحدث عن الأشياء التي أحبها تدير ظهرك لي وتعدله لهاتفك , هذا الصدد الوضيع يفتتني , يبعثرني إلى أشلاء , لو كنت تعلم , أن روحي حينها أنشطرت إلى نصفين كل واحد يأكل الآخر , لأنه لا هناك من يسمعه , تملكني الأرق ليلتها , عقلي بدأ يضج ولم أستطع تهدئته , تذكرت أحدهم الذي كان يسمعني فيما مضى فقمت بمحادثته في ساعه متقدمه بعد منتصف الليل , لقد كان غائبا عن عيني وحاضرا في ذهني ولكني شعرت بـ أندهاشه وهو يسمعني , لأن الأشياء التي كنت أحبها كان يحبها أيضا ومهما تباين أختلافنا لم يسبق له أن أشاح ببصره عني وأنا أتحدث !!!!
....
أن تكون مهمتك هي الأنصات للآخرين فقط هذا يعني أن تكون وحيدا !!!
...
كان يوم ميلادك يابهجة الروح لكن الكيكه التي أعددتها بعد جهد كانت سيئة المذاق ليس بسبب سوء الطهي بل بسوء المنتج , لقد خيبت أملي بعد أن أستهلكت معها علبتين قشطه وثلاث ملاعق شكلاته نوتيلا ومغلفين دريم ويب , لا أعلم لماذا لم أفطن إلى أن هذا الخليط جديد وربما يكون سيئا لأن ثمنه زهيد , وعادة الأشياء الزهيده لاتكون ذو جوده عاليه , أو ربما لأني لم أكن بذلك المستوى الحاذق في ذلك الوقت , الذي يدقق ويحلل كل منتج ووعليه ستكون الكيكه جيده أو سيئه , أحيانا تغيب عنا أمور بسيطه لانعيرها أهميه ولانتسائل حولها ندعها تمضي من بين يدينا هكذا ولكنها تكون سببا لفساد خططنا الكبيره ومهما أجتهدنا في المحاوله تكون النتيجه سيئه !!!
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
تعطلت رغبتي في الجدال , وأن يكون لي رأي مع كل علامة أستفهام يعد ترفا لامبرر له ,تحولت إلى كائن هلامي , ثروته العظيمه تكمن في راحة البال وطمأنينة النفس , و لو قال لي أحدكم أن 1+1= 3 لأخبرته أنه على صواب , ماهو المجدي في تصليح الأفكار والمقاتله على صوابها أن كانت كل العقول لها طريقتها الخاصه بالأعتقاد  !
ربما يأتي رجل دين متحاذق ويقول أن 1+1= 3 هو حصيلة جمع شاب واحد مع فتاه واحده فيكون ثالثهما الشيطان , فتهزوا له روؤسكم ...
 نحن البشر نستميت بأن نكون على الصواب ولدينا قدره هائله في تحريف كل شيء لايشبهنا وأعتدنا عليه, لأننا نعتقد أن مجرد أقتناعنا بأننا مخطئون فذلك زعزعه لأيماننا , وصدمه لكل الأفكار التي نحملها ولأننا تعودنا على أن نريح عقولنا فنحن دائما على صواب والآخرون هم الخطأ....!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كـ تية المسافر الذي أنتعل ذاكرته وهرب إلى مدينة الغرباء , وهو بين كل وجه و وجه يبحث عن تقاسيم أحد يشبهه , هو الذي أدرك متأخرا بأنهُ لم يتبقى منه شيء وكل أجزاءه تقاسموها على قارعة طريق لن يعود , وأصبح منذ زمن ليس بعيد مجرد شبح , وأن الصوت الذي في حنجرته مجرد صدى يصطدم بـجدار الفراغ ليرتد إليه بفراغ أكبر , و كـ من ينفض عن عينيه الغشاوه ضل ينفض عنه صورهم المكتنزه في أحداقه إلى أن أصيب بالعِمى , أخبرته جدته بأن الإنسان يرى أنعكاس ذاته في أكثر شخص يحبه على و جه الأرض , وهو منذ أقترف أثم الحب أنعكس عليه الوجع وتكاثرت عليه الشظايا حتى تحول جسده إلى أرزاء , هو لم يفقد ذاته وحسب بل بعثرها وبقى يلملم أشلائها من كل طيف أتاه على حين غفله وظن أنه حب , هو المصباح المعلق في سقف بيت قديم وسقط فجأه , هو اللوحه المزدحمه بالألوان ومزقها صاحبها في لحظة غضب , هو قطعة النرد التي تتهاوى في رقعة شطرنج إلى مربع الخساره , هو البطل الذي يموت في الصفحة الأولى , والولد الذي ينحرف من الصفعة الأولى , هو موت الأمنيات , وحكايا الجدات , و ظلمة الكهوف , هو غصة العمر , وكلالة الجسد...كيف له أن يجتث روحه من بين كل هذا الركام ويتسامق بها نحو السماء !!
هو الذي بات مقتنعا بأن أكثر ما يوجع الطير المسجون في قفصة أجنحته , وهو أكثر مايوجعه قلبه الذي عجز عن التحرر منه  ! وفي اليوم الذي قرر أن يتجمد , وأن يستننفد عقارب الساعه في تطوير عقله , ويتجاوز الكلمات والقصائد , ويتوغل في الزحام اللوغارتمي والأرقام المتفانيه في الرؤيه , ليعيد ترتيب حياته بهدوء وجديه , فأصبح هاجسه الفراغ الذي يجب أن لا يجيء , وفي لحظه سهو غير مقصوده تسللت له الذكريات و كـ أعصار هائج يحطم الصخور المتلاصقه و الأبنيه الشاهقه , حطمته الذكريات لتعيده إلى شبح صورته أشد رعبا من الشبح الأول ! ولم تسعفه الأرقام حينها !!!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
يقال أن الخسران هو بداية النجاح ويجوز لنا بطبيعة الحال أن نكره الخساره لكن مالا يجوز لنا أن نخافها , الخوف يعني أن تبقى في المنطقه الآمنه التي تحفظ فيها ذاتك من كل شر لربما يقع وربما أيضاً تجنبها الخير الذي ربما تطاله , هل خسارات المرء هي التي تؤذي به إلى الهاويه أم العدم ؟ العدم الذي يحميك ويجعلك مجرد صفر على اليسار لايضيف إلى الأرقام قيمه , ولو تمرد هذا الصفر قليلا وخطى إلى اليمين خطوتين أو أكثر فسيقلب الأرقام ويصعد بها الأعلى , هذا الصفر هو القدر , عليه فقط أن يستعد ! ربما تورطت ووقعت في الخساره ولكن هذه الخساره ستعلمك الطريق الصحيح والثغرات التي يجب عليك أن تسدها قبل أن تمضي ! عليك فقط أن تتعلم كيف تنتشي في خساراتك !
...
يحدثوني عن الطريق والأتجاه وأشارات المرور وأحدثهم عن قلبي الذي يصرخ كلما مر أمام بيتك !
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
حين يتفاقم الكسل في جسدي , أهرب من جميع المهمات الطارئه إلى النوم , هكذا أتجنب عملية تأنيب الضمير في حال كنت جالسه ولم أعملها !!!
..
لكي أجبر نفسي على الأستيقاظ المبكر , أقوم بعمل جميع المهمات الروتينيه ليلا , وأرتب الأريكه وأنسق الزهور وأفتح النوافذ , هكذا تغيرني الشمس ويوقظني الجمال !
..
قررت مؤخرا أن لا أتابع قصص الاخرين بشده , لأني هكذا سأذوب في قصصهم وأفقد قصتي التي لا تشبه أي أحد !
...
قرار أن تعيش هذا الساعه بجميع لحظاتها بدون أن تعود إلى الخلف قرار رائع , ولكن العمل عليه يجب أن يكون بجديه حتى لو كانت جميع تفاصيل يومك عاديه , عليك أن تستحدث لك حدثا يواكب اللحظه ..أحذر الماضي والذاكره !
...
لم أستطع أن أطرد هذا النعاس الذي يشل مفكرتي , أنهُ ينبت سريعا في خلايا رأسي حتى أخضع لسطوته فاقده كل حواسي وراغبه في النوم أكثر وأكثر !!
...
مايميز هذهِ العزله أنها قادره على كشف عيوبنا وجها لوجه , وأحدى عيوبي التي أكتشفتها مؤخرا , أني أفقد صبري في تعليم نفسي مختلف الأشياء , فمثلا اللغه الأنجليزيه لم يكن لدي الصبر الكافي لأتعلمها ليس لأني بطيئة التعلم بل على العكس , ولكني أريد نتائج سحريه بدون أن أبدل مجهود كبير , وفي اللحظه التي قررت أن أجعل تعلمي للغه عاده يوميه أستقطع لها ساعه فقط , ولم أكترث للنتائج أصبحت أفضل وأكثر قدره على تعلم كل الأشياء الجديده بما فيها اللغه !
...
سبب نجاحه المبهر أنه لايلتفت لأحد ويتمنى الخير للجميع , ويركز بشده على نفسه فقط وكأنه هو وحده لاسواه ملك هذا الكون !
...
نحن قادرون على تحمل المرض والروتين والخساره والشوق والأنكفاء على الذات ولكننا عاجزين على تحمل الشعور بالذنب , ذلك الشعور الذي سيفقدك صوابك في حال كنت سببا لموت أحدهم بدون قصد !*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
كان أسلوبها في الطلب لطيفا جدا للحد الذي يمنعني من الرفض , هذا النوع من البشر هو الذي يخفيني ويسرق وقتي  مني دون أن أنتبه !
...


*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*ما أخبارك ؟
هذه المره يصعب علي أخبارك عن ماهية أخباري ليس لأني لا أملك أحداث جديده بل لأني أصبحت لا أمتلك وقتا بدون أحداث , حياتي سريعه جدا ويبدو أنها تسير بشكل ديناميكي غير قابل للسكون , أنني مازلت أمارس الركض بدون أن ألتقط أنفاسي ولو للحظات , حتى أني أصبحت لا أفكر بعد أي موقف يحدث لي أو حتى لقاء , أدخل منهم وأخرج دون أي وقفة تأمل أو أي أسترجاع للذاكره , هل هذه الحياه الصحيحه أم أن علي أن أستريح قليلا لأرتب بعض الفوضى التي ربما قد تجاهلتها , رغم أني متيقنه أن لاشيء صحيح مئة بالمئة في هذا العالم وأنما كل شيئ به نسبة من الصحه حتى وأن توهمتهم بمثاليته , وحتى الصح الذي يتفق عليه الجميع به نسبة لابأس بها من الخطأ , المهم ياصديقي , كففتُ الحديث معك منذ فتره طويله , وهذه الفتره هي ذات الفتره التي توقفت فيها عن التفكير بكل الأسئله البائسه التي لاتشغل بال أحد , لذلك لم يعد هناك ثمة سؤال ولا ثمة أجابه أبحث عنها في رأسك , أيبدو هذا الشيئ محبطا بالنسبة لك , أن أكف عن الحديث معك لسنوات لمجرد أني توقفت عن التفكير وبدأت بممارسة الركض في هذه الحياه , أليس أنت من دفعني إلى كل هذا , هذا الصلاح مع الذات الذي يمنحك شعور بالأكتفاء دون الحاجه إلى عطف الآخرين , دون أن تتوسد ذكرياتك الحزينه وتحن إلى بقايا حب لم يعد موجود , دون أن تلعن حظك وتعيش بقائمة لاتنتهي من الندم , منحتني كل هذا الجمال الذي كنت أحلم بالوصول إليه يوما لكنني بالمقابل منحتك الصمت والرحيل !*

----------


## طائر أيلول

أيهما يرهق أكثر البحث عن مساحة للتعبير..... أما البحث عمن يملؤ هذه المساحة.. فينتشلك مما أنت فيه

----------


## هكذا أنا

*حتى علامة الترقيم وحدهاعندما يتم إرسالها لك من شخص تحبه فأنهاقادره على بعثرتك , على أن تقلبك ذات اليمين وذات الشمال في حفلة شواء , وأن كانت أضعفها كنقطه , تخيل أحدهم كنت تخبئه طويلا في قلبك على مدى أكثر من عشر سنوات , في كل لحظة أنهيار كنت تحكي مع طيفه الوهمي وتشكو له سوء حالك , وتأتيتك إجابته التي تشعربها أنت فقط , أجابته التي تحيييك من جديد رغم أنك لم تسمعها منه , تصور أن هذا الأحد عندما تفتح عينيك صباحا تبحث في صفحات الأنترنت عن بداية يومه , ولأنه يعيش يومه بأوج نشاطه فتستمد منه تلك الطاقه حتى لو كانت عبر صوره نقلها من جهازه , أنت الذي أفرطت في مراقبته حد التشبع ,ومع ذلك تجوع إليه بشكل أكبر في كل مره ,قلبك لايهدأ ولايطمئن ألا وأنت تحيك له في ذهنك حياه كامله أقتبستها من حروفا سقطت من فمه أو ضحكه أرسلها أحدهم أو أجابته على سؤالك الذي أتى على هيئة غموض دون أن تعترف بهويتك , لم تتعرف على ذاتك كما تعرفت عليه ولم تعرف مالذي يزعجك كما رصدت جميع الأشياء التي تثير أزعاجه وحتى أحلامه دونتها فصلا فصلا في الحين الذي عجزت فيه عن الحلم ...
ترى مالذي تستطيع قوله عندما يخبرك هذه الجمله :
"لا أنسى قلبا أحببته يوما
تتمنى لو تنفجر بالبكاء وتخبره بأنك كاذب كبير وأنك أضعف بكثير من أي كائن على وجه الأرض أتجاه هذا الحب الذي لم يرحل وفي كل مره تدعي سعاده لاوجود لها , تود أخباره أنك ,
لاتستطيع أن تجلس منعزلا ساعه كامله لأن رأسك ممتلىء به , وأنه يزورك في أحلامك كل ليله لتصحو بأمل للقائه الذي لن يأتي ,لأول مره يكون الجواب أصعب من مسأله رياضيه معقده , تعجز عن حله بالطريقه التي تكون فيها صادق وفي نفس الوقت تضع علامة ترقيم لكوارث عشق تخاف أن يأتي .

الجبن دائما هو سيد الحلول والأنسحاب بهدوء هو الحل , قلبك نار و عندما يشتعل لن يعترف بكل تعاليم الأخلاق ... ,لذلك عليك أن ترحل بصمت حتى وأن كان قلبك بركان ..عليك أن تسده ...أحترق دون أن يلاحظ أحد أشتعالك *

----------

